# WTF is up with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here*



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

If you missed Stomping Grounds:
In the main event, Corbin vs. Seth for the title, Corbin could choose a special guest referee. The commentators already mentioned Seth as "Becky`s Boyfriend" and they did it again and again and again this evening.
Corbin choosed Lacey Evans, who was Becky`s oppenent in the same night. Lacey helped Baron a lot and took all the attention. Finally she changed the match to a None-DQ and gave Seth a low-blow.

Then Becky came out and saved Seth`s behind, so he could win with another referee. Even better, she put her hand and his behind later and made him a door to leave the ring. On the way to the stage she was leading. 

The title match itself was a total joke ofc, but it was totally overshadowed by Becky & Lacey. Sure, it was funny, but in the overall way it was presented, I am not sure it did "Becky`s Boyfriend" a favor. Good night!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Seth has less balls than hhh confirmed. :Cocky


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

It's Seff Borins, get it right.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Better than his past name, "Nazi's boyfriend".


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Ya'll already know this is leading to Steph/HHH vs Becky/Seth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Lacey and Corbin.....:heston :heston

I can just imagine Vince sitting there in the meeting taking ideas and leaping out of his chair in excitement. 

"My god, pal! I've got it! We're gonna turn it all around!"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Strategize said:


> Ya'll already know this is leading to Steph/HHH vs Becky/Seth


At Summerslam, too.

I can already tell you the video package for it will have the Helmsley-McMahon Regime/Authority parallel as the true power couple to Seff/Becky.

It's going to be stupid and absolutely cringey.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

How about The Bitch Seth Rollins?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess the marketing people in the company think it's cool to mention them as a couple because they're keeping trendy and telling the fans what's going on on the inside when in actuality looks like I was just a bunch of Junior High fetish geeky stuff


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Seth Jarrett


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Seth gonna be cucked hard if they think Becky is the star of the couple.

Not even a fan and I feel for the guy, it's never nice to see a guy get emasculated worldwide.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Did you guys see the pic they posted of them on Instagram after the match? Lmao, Becky in the forefront smiling, Rollins eyes closed head on her shoulder...Jesus, cuck much? This is gonna be sooooooooo terrible.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Forcing their relationship so hard on-screen is gonna end up making things pretty awkward in the likely event of them breaking up.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

You'd think they learned from Cena and Nikki. :mj


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



WINNING said:


> You'd think they learned from Cena and Nikki. :mj


 At least Cena was the star of the couple and didn't get cucked.

Both were far bigger stars and their name is more notable than Seth or Becky's outside the wrestling bubble.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh well I didn't think Seth needed Becky but I see where it's going.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

The FEMINIST Seth Rollins, second fiddle as the on-paper top champion in the company, is burning "it" down and by "it" we mean the patriarchy. Television viewership must be part of the patriarchy!

:ha


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

They are The Men after all, it doesn't matter which one gets... "cucked".


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The promo will be really cringey about how they were both underdogs and then they both fall in love in the WWE LOL


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Did you guys see the pic they posted of them on Instagram after the match? Lmao, Becky in the forefront smiling, Rollins eyes closed head on her shoulder...Jesus, cuck much? This is gonna be sooooooooo terrible.


Ouch. Thx u. I added that in the startposting.



WINNING said:


> You'd think they learned from Cena and Nikki. :mj


You got high expectations.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

:maury

Becky and her boytoy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Waiting for Seth to say "But she is my queen" on Raw.

Seth is the Jon Snow of WWE :lmao

That's not a compliment, Jon was a geek main character who got his big kill taken from him and was a disaster of a character in the last season. None of the actors understood the decisions made in that last season.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

And he will forevermore be known as Beta Borins the Ball-less:Cocky :beckylol


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Ace said:


> Waiting for Seth to say "But she is my queen" on Raw.
> 
> Seth is the Jon Snow of WWE :lmao


OMG, it is even more simple:
Seth = Jon Snow, Becky = Ygritte. 

Totally absurd, I know, but it is WWE ...


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

This guy is completely done. Need to get the belt off him ASAP.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Just go Ygritte and Jon Snow if you have to do it. Becky has more charisma so she can do most the talking, he can come in with more serious lines. 

That would work far better than trying to portray them as the same, odd couples tend to work better on-screen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Strategize said:


> Just go Ygritte and Jon Snow if you have to do it. Becky has more charisma so she can do most the talking, he can come in with more serious lines.
> 
> That would work far better than trying to portray them as the same, odd couples tend to work better on-screen.


 You know how bad that is going to make Seth look?

They shouldn't be doing this is in the first place because they're going to make someone look bad. Either Seth has to save the damsel in distress or make Seth look like a cuck and becomes the damsel who gets saved by Becky.

Either way, save this crap for the midcard and keep the UC serious. 

Have you seen Okada have his wife save him or wrestle in mix tags? No, it's fucking stupid even if his wife was a wrestler. They know how to create stars and how to present them and their top division, they don't make it a bad soap opera like the WWE.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Nah its not a new nickname it was just them absolutely telegraphing the fuck out of the finish.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Good for him? Becky's rad.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I'm going to call it early, Seth is finished as a top star for the immediate future.

The WWE are going to make this so bad that you'll never look at Seth the same, at least not for the next 6-12 months.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Dibil13 said:


> Forcing their relationship so hard on-screen is gonna end up making things pretty awkward in the likely event of them breaking up.


It was legit so cringy in the ring at the end of the match I was like omg please just cut the feed now and end it.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Seth Lynch :lmao


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Ace said:


> Waiting for Seth to say "But she is my queen" on Raw.
> 
> Seth is the Jon Snow of WWE <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> That's not a compliment, Jon was a geek main character who got his big kill taken from him and was a disaster of a character in the last season. None of the actors understood the decisions made in that last season.


I guess he bent the knee rofl


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Ace said:


> You know how bad that is going to make Seth look?
> 
> They shouldn't be doing this is in the first place because they're going to make someone look bad. Either Seth has to save the damsel in distress or Seth becomes a cuck and becomes the damsel who gets saved by Becky.
> 
> ...


I'm just saying, if they're gonna do it, there is a way to it. Good couples don't degrade each other. But this is WWE so they'll probably will fuck it up.

Fuck it maybe they do go full Jon and Dany including the ending, except she doesn't go evil. 

Now that'll be a twist, it'll never happen because it's real, but imagine. *Curb stomps her for the mega heat* :mark


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Lacey and Corbin.....<img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I can just imagine Vince sitting there in the meeting taking ideas and leaping out of his chair in excitement.
> 
> "My god, pal! I've got it! We're gonna turn it all around!"


Someone should suggest a working arrangement with Master P. Hip hop has an expanded footprint these days, and an alliance with him could create opportunities for a fourth brand - No Limit. This seems like just the thing that could turn around a cold promotion.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

This is ruining Seth Rollins. Notice how it's been a few hours since the PPV has ended and his fan thread is silent. Even the biggest Seth fans know this thing with Becky is hurting his momentum.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I was at work and had it on the background..Just watched the main event...Holy Christ it was worse than I thought.."Beckys boyfriend", "The mans, man", repeated several times lmao. Jesus. Seth is done, just give the belt back to Brock if you aint giving it to Corbin.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Strategize said:


> Ya'll already know this is leading to Steph/HHH vs Becky/Seth


or The Lynchs vs Brock/Sable lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Well Seth is beyond dreadful so it makes sense to treat him like a geek.

Awkward that Rollins finally puts someone over for the first time in years, and that someone is Becky Lynch.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*










G1 season is gonna be hella funny.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I thought that "pussy" was his new nickname and has been for a while:

- Only way he can take down Brock is with a low blow

- Attacks jobbers from behind with a chair

- Has his girlfriend fight the battles for him and save his ass

Now that I think about it, "emasculated" fits better


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Cuck Rollins is about to be #2 to Becky all year. How many times will they have Becky save Seth this year? lol WWE is ridiculous.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



V-Trigger said:


> G1 season is gonna be hella funny.


Seth actually has the balls (when Becky gives them back) to say that his performance and his match was good? :lmao. He's got to be trolling at this point.



Strategize said:


> Now that'll be a twist, it'll never happen because it's real, but imagine. *Curb stomps her for the mega heat* :mark


Watch it backfire and Seth curb stomps Becky and become the biggest babyface in the company :lol. He would be the biggest babyface for me :shrug


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Damn yall are burying this shit, was it really that bad? :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143012322228654081
Short Rollins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Shit I can't imagine being a fan of the guy now. 

Man, this stupid ass company. They treat everyone expect champions as jobbers. But even the main champion is a geek. Wow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Buster Baxter said:


> Damn yall are burying this shit, was it really that bad? :lmao


Supposedly the announcers plugged "Becky's boyfriend" like 20 times tonight. They're doing some romance soap opera shit with the both of them.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143025709314527237

And these 2 are the faces of the company :heston :ha

Absolute joke of a couple getting torn apart on Twitter.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Supposedly the announcers plugged "Becky's boyfriend" like 20 times tonight. They're doing some romance soap opera shit with the both of them.


Now you see why I didn't want Becky on Raw? :lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I'm just not a fan of real life couples been focused on, especially babyfaces, wasn't a fan of it when Bryan had Brie by his side. I thought Miz/Maryse worked cause they are heels same HHH/Steph back in the early 00's. Does not work with babyface couples.

Poor Becky and Seth just look uncomfortable out there. Plus I thought Rollins was massively overshadowed by Becky. Which isn't good at all.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Now you see why I didn't want Becky on Raw? :lol


Becky was perfect on Smackdown. She went from badass Becky in late 2018 to a happy go lucky lovebird. That's what Vince does. 

Instead of feuding with an Ember Moon or a Mickie James, she has to make out with Seth every Monday as Michael Cole jizzes his pants.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

lmfao did Becky really slap his ass? :lmao

This dude is so done.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Ace said:


> lmfao did Becky really slap his ass? :lmao
> 
> This dude is so done.


First she gave him a good pat on the shoulder and then slapped him on the ass.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> First she gave him a good pat on the shoulder and then slapped him on the ass.


 If Corbin doesn't give him crap for that this shit, the writing isn't realistic in the least bit.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I saw Lacey Evans as guest referee and I almost sighed. Almost. Good old WWE, getting everything wrong.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Jeez I actually feel bad for the guy. Dude is being cucked in his own relationship and then you have Lacey Evans burrying his man hood. Dude is done for. Im glad Dean left this sinking ship when he did. Guy would have been jobbing to Nia or Becky.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



V-Trigger said:


> G1 season is gonna be hella funny.


If he was as good as he says he is, he probably wouldn’t have got AEW, boring, and CM Punk chants during his match tonight. It’s nice to have confidence though, I guess.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143012322228654081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143025709314527237


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Jesus fuck, they are really going to build RAW around the mixed tag?

These ratings are going to be a fucking abomination for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

This feud is going to finish Seth as a top star.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Why is this even a thread?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



DammitC said:


> Why is this even a thread?


 Why are you in denial?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143025709314527237
> 
> And these 2 are the faces of the company :heston :ha
> 
> Absolute joke of a couple getting torn apart on Twitter.


Wow. I’m shocked they let Lacey get away with half of what she’s said on Twitter tonight. She’s basically taking any credibility Rollins had left and smashing it in order to further her own feud.


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Fucks sake. The "Crossfit Cuckold" Seth Rollins.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Ace said:


> Why are you in denial?


What did I even deny here? :aries2


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



DammitC said:


> Why is this even a thread?


It's pretty much a confirmation that this storyline is going to continue, and it's going to be the main thing RAW's built around. That's fucking scary and thread worthy IMO.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

It was a fun match.

Fuck the haters!:hbk1


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Now Lacey is killing the dude.

FFS Vince wtf are you doing? Why is this crap around your world champion????????????


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> It's pretty much a confirmation that this storyline is going to continue, and it's going to be the main thing RAW's built around. That's fucking scary and thread worthy IMO.


Man, they really should just drop this storyline then :deandre


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

I'm sorry Becky but this one pay per view I will not be watching and that is a mix tag main event at Extreme Rules. Vince McMahon can't fucking help himself but only love drama soap storylines in which is not wrestling nor sports type show. No one is interested in this match up. We all want fresh and new things, not the old boring shit that Vince continues to spew out.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Looking through the Roster, WWE can create compelling feuds for Seth Rollins with the following guys

-Randy Orton

-Samoa Joe

-Daniel Bryan

-AJ Styles(w/The Club)

-Bobby Lashley

-Drew Mcintyre 

-Kevin Owens

You can even build up guys like Shinsuke Nakamura, Robert Roode, Cesaro, Aleister Black etc. but why MUST THIS BARON CORBIN FEUD CONTINUE!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

And Cody is somewhere, laughing his ass off.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I think this is why Becky won't date wrestlers 

This is a perfect example


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Ace said:


> This feud is going to finish Seth as a top star.


Sad thing is - they don't even realize it yet. I'm convinced Vince thinks it is good for Seth.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Looking through the Roster, WWE can create compelling feuds for Seth Rollins with the following guys
> 
> -Randy Orton
> 
> ...


Everyone you mentioned has either had their credibility entirely shot, or they have zero fucking clue on how to use them. Sad state of affairs at the moment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



RBrooks said:


> Sad thing is - they don't even realize it yet. I'm convinced Vince thinks it is good for Seth.


 Yes, having his GF overshadow him and make him look like a bitch is wonderful for his career... Vince is an idiot.

No one wants this crap, this is a storyline for the mid to lower card... Not something you build your flagship around.. I actually feel sorry for him, he better hope things don't get too bad. They already pointed out Becky main evented WM over him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



KingofKings1524 said:


> Everyone you mentioned has either had their credibility entirely shot, or they have zero fucking clue on how to use them. Sad state of affairs at the moment.


Oh I agree, but all of those are a GIGANTIC step up from BARON CORBIN(who not to mention, just a few months ago took an L to Apollo Crews).

Orton is an instant threat, and he's the PERFECT opponent for a couple of filler PPV's as he will always have a shred of credibility. Book Samoa Joe like a killer for 3 weeks and he'll be right back there. AJ with The Club as a heel would at the very least be seen as a threat.

While you have one of those guys feuding with Rollins, you build someone else up in the background, weather it be Drew, Nakamura, Lashley, whatever. This shit isn't fucking hard, it really is pretty basic. But we must have MORE FUCKING BARON CORBIN.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Looking through the Roster, WWE can create compelling feuds for Seth Rollins with the following guys
> 
> -Randy Orton
> 
> ...


Joe is by far the best choice they have for a world champion and they just jobbed him out clean to the asshole finger blaster.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Can Becky feud with someone other then Lacey Evans? Fuck it have her feud with Charlotte again if it means she gets to move on. And of course this Corbin vs Rollins shit carries on too :eyeroll


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Lmao grab an ice *cube* :lmao


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Oh I agree, but all of those are a GIGANTIC step up from BARON CORBIN(who not to mention, just a few months ago took an L to Apollo Crews).
> 
> Orton is an instant threat, and he's the PERFECT opponent for a couple of filler PPV's as he will always have a shred of credibility. Book Samoa Joe like a killer for 3 weeks and he'll be right back there. AJ with The Club as a heel would at the very least be seen as a threat.
> 
> While you have one of those guys feuding with Rollins, you build someone else up in the background, weather it be Drew, Nakamura, Lashley, whatever. This shit isn't fucking hard, it really is pretty basic. But we must have MORE FUCKING BARON CORBIN.


It truly does amaze me they have someone of Orton’s caliber just sitting on the sideline while some of these nobodies are occupying the main event. It’s a perfect example of this company not having the first fucking clue as to what they are doing.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I mean, I like Seth but.....yeaaaaah....they really did that boy dirty as hell tonight and it might be hard to bounce back from that surely if this is a road they are about to go down often....yikes.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Joe is by far the best choice they have for a world champion and they just jobbed him out clean to the asshole finger blaster.


Dude, I don't know why you are literally obsessed with Ricochet's sexual preferences, I've seen a couple of posts from you geared towards that and it's fucking weird. He likes some kinky shit, get over it.

Ricochet isn't bad, it got the useless title off Joe, and you would hope that would open the door for him to ascend to the main event(but they probably won't do that and he'll be stuck in more meaningless shit).


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Death Rider said:


> Can Becky feud with someone other then Lacey Evans? Fuck it have her feud with Charlotte again if it means she gets to move on. And of course this Corbin vs Rollins shit carries on too :eyeroll


She should be Lacey 2 belts after these tweets. Becky doesn't even have a response :lol

Let the woman loose on the mic and actually book her like a fucking marine. Becky is a failed experiment.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Lacey absolutely destroyed seth. She took the measure of "the Man" and found him wanting. :buried


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She should be Lacey 2 belts after these tweets. Becky doesn't even have a response :lol
> 
> Let the woman loose on the mic and actually book her like a fucking marine. Becky is a failed experiment.


No she shouldn't. Lacey tapped twice she should get to the back of the line. Story-line wise their is 0 justification for her to get another shot. I will give her this. The line was good but she needs to fuck off out of the title picture now. Same as Corbin.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



KingofKings1524 said:


> It truly does amaze me they have someone of Orton’s caliber just sitting on the sideline while some of these nobodies are occupying the main event. It’s a perfect example of this company not having the first fucking clue as to what they are doing.


I don't understand why they had him beat Triple H clean only for him to disappear off Television for 3 weeks. Orton/Kingston or Orton/Rollins would be miles ahead of the trash we've been getting.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I don't understand why they had him beat Triple H clean only for him to disappear off Television for 3 weeks. Orton/Kingston or Orton/Rollins would be miles ahead of the trash we've been getting.


Precisely. I thought for sure that they would use the momentum from him pinning Hunter and turn it into SOMETHING. Nope. Let him just chill backstage doing fuck all while Dolph Ziggler gets a championship match out of nowhere. At this point, it’s almost like they’re purposely trying to fuck their own show up.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

sethie no nuts. :Cocky


----------



## Penny07 (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Seth Rollins new gimmick "Beckys Boyfriend".


----------



## Penny07 (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



KingofKings1524 said:


> Precisely. I thought for sure that they would use the momentum from him pinning Hunter and turn it into SOMETHING. Nope. Let him just chill backstage doing fuck all while Dolph Ziggler gets a championship match out of nowhere. At this point, it’s almost like they’re purposely trying to fuck their own show up.


I would of booked Orton/Rollins out of the gate. What Vince see's in Corbin as a main eventer is beyond me. He was better as the Lone Wolf, but even then..


----------



## HBurns (Apr 16, 2018)

Can Twitter just fuck off and die already? How this shit has a longer lifespan than Myspace is absolutely mind-boggling. Every time this garbage pops up in any form of entertainment it downgrades the crap out of it. If this stuff came out during the live shows it would be great, but this...fucking hell, this planet. (Sorry, rant over)


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I think pushing Seth and Becky as a couple is a mistake. I think ultimately it hurts them both.
The people who follow wrestling know they're together anyway.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Brutal:lol


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Jesus fuck, they are really going to build RAW around the mixed tag?
> 
> These ratings are going to be a fucking abomination for the next 3 weeks.


Compared to what? High ratings... now?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

I'll give you that one. Although judging by reddit threads bigger isn't always a guaranteed good root. But as far as twitter claps that was very clever


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Corbin and Lacey vs. Seth and Becky in a No DQ winner take all match with both belts on the line actually sounds pretty fucking fun to me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

I rather see heel Orton show up on RAW for no fucking reason and punt Seth in the head and take the belt.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbin and Lacey vs. Seth and Becky in a No DQ winner take all match with both belts on the line actually sounds pretty fucking fun to me.


This is the only thing that could get me to watch Extreme Rules.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is the only thing that could get me to watch Extreme Rules.


I don't see why not, and why people are bitching. Theres what, 3 weeks to ER? Then you got Summerslam. Why would you be creating big new feuds now? Run the mixed tag for both belts as the blowoff then reset for SS.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Weakest thing of it all, was they pushed the relationship all night and after Becky did all that, Seth, who is supposed to be the guy, gives her two awkward hugs? WWE you push that all night, well you gotta go all the way and have Seth plant one on her, that's the full circle pay off! Just looked so awkward cause you know they wanted to do it and it made the most sense! but then you have that, man if you are going to go the rout you did, you gotta pop the crowd with that stuff! that's the little details that make moments impactful


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Lacey and Corbin as top heels is maybe one of the better indicators of what's wrong with the show right now. 

They're not bad. But they're the fucking main event bad guys?? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the only thing that could get me to watch Extreme Rules.
> ...


Because the majority of people like me are bored of these two feuds and want the pair to move on from them. Plus an intergender tag match will be weird. Wwe have a rule on male on female violence. So making it no dq doesn't work as if there are no rules why doesn't corbin attack becky and rollins attack lacey?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Death Rider said:


> Because the majority of people like me are bored of these two feuds and want the pair to move on from them. Plus an intergender tag match will be weird. Wwe have a rule on male on female violence. So making it no dq doesn't work as if there are no rules why doesn't corbin attack becky and rollins attack lacey?


Move on to what? Who is Seth gonna move on to? Theres no one. Is Drew even a RAW guy? Hes a geek. Lashley? Joe? LMGDAO. Tell me who exactly Seth faces at ER if not Corbin.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Because the majority of people like me are bored of these two feuds and want the pair to move on from them. Plus an intergender tag match will be weird. Wwe have a rule on male on female violence. So making it no dq doesn't work as if there are no rules why doesn't corbin attack becky and rollins attack lacey?
> ...


And this sums up the problem with wwe. They have built up no one but corbin. I guess Kevin Owens or sami zayn since they won last night. I just know I have no interest in watching lacey and corbin feud with lynch and rollins so if that is on the extreme rules card that is another ppv I will give a miss for the most part


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Seth Rollins ain't the man, but he IS sleeping with her.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

You gotta get the title off this guy now right? At least by SS? No?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

you expect a company that came up with "the viking experience" to be good at nicknaming people?


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

The issue here is pretty simple, Laceys tweets are great in the right context... however, due to the finish tonight, it really doesn't progress anything and just absolutely makes Seth look stupid. Because of Seth winning, these comments reflect and make Seth look weak. The proper approach, and I mentioned this in the PPV thread, would have been to have Lacey cost Seth the belt. it gives reason to further the Becky feud, PLUS if you are going to a mixed tag with Belts on the line, it makes it look totally up in the air having a belt on both sides. Seth chasing Corbin would have made WAY more sense. on top of that, if Lacey costs Seth the belt and makes those tweets, the the focus and heat is on her adding insult to injury and further trying to get under Beckys skin.

This approach just doesn't make sense and makes the next ppv look like Rematch Special Volume 3


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Death Rider said:


> Because the majority of people like me are bored of these two feuds and want the pair to move on from them. Plus an intergender tag match will be weird. Wwe have a rule on male on female violence. So making it no dq doesn't work as if there are no rules why doesn't corbin attack becky and rollins attack lacey?


They should take the belts off of failed champions Rollins and Becky and give Lacey and Corbs a chance to carry the show. Ratings are a fucking disaster. Time to give someone new a chance. Let Rollins and Becky go to the back of the line.

It is baffling how anyone wants this Rollins/Becky power couple shit to continue. They are horrible entertainers. 

I don't get why people keep acting like Rollins isn't a problem when he is clearly THE problem. The guy is a bigger joke than Kofi Kingston.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



McGee said:


> This guy is completely done. Need to get the belt off him ASAP.


Between all the nutshots and grab ass (slap-ass?) with his dominant "The Man" girlfriend, the guy's a borderline comedy act now. Its main event Santino Marella/Beth Phoenix. 

If it becomes popular, we are guaranteed to see a half hour Trips/Stephanie vs. Seth/Becky match at a big 4 PPV that goes half an hour. 

A continuing intergender feud with Corbin/Evans would be outrageously bad, but it looks like we're going down that road. ITS SUCH GOOD SHIT!

:vince$


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Rhetro said:


> Weakest thing of it all, was they pushed the relationship all night and after Becky did all that, Seth, who is supposed to be the guy, gives her two awkward hugs? WWE you push that all night, well you gotta go all the way and have Seth plant one on her, that's the full circle pay off! Just looked so awkward cause you know they wanted to do it and it made the most sense! but then you have that, man if you are going to go the rout you did, you gotta pop the crowd with that stuff! that's the little details that make moments impactful


It doesn't even seem like they're that big of lovers, or even all that romantic with each other, its just two wrestlers getting road-ass with another person in the promotion. 

On the spot, they've got no chemistry or desire to show sexuality, a French kiss attempt would go down in the Awkward PDA Hall of Fame with Al and Tipper Gore, Michael Jackson and Lisa Marie Presley and Joe Biden with 11 year olds.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



SPCDRI said:


> It doesn't even seem like they're that big of lovers, or even all that romantic with each other, its just two wrestlers getting road-ass with another person in the promotion.
> 
> On the spot, they've got no chemistry or desire to show sexuality, a French kiss attempt would go down in the Awkward PDA Hall of Fame with Al and Tipper Gore, Michael Jackson and Lisa Marie Presley and Joe Biden with 11 year olds.


Im not sayng a French kiss attempt or a Biden style grabbing, your gal just saved your ass for the world title, you pat her on the head and hug her twice? Its stupid. and im not saying they should have gone that route at all, but if your going to do it and push it, you push it properly.

have some balls. between that and the lacey tweets, it literally belittles everything and makes it look super weak and stupid.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I wonder how Seth will feel about being overshadowed by his girlfriend?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Ace said:


> Seth gonna be cucked hard if they think Becky is the star of the couple.
> 
> Not even a fan and I feel for the guy, it's never nice to see a guy get emasculated worldwide.


The fans have already decided that. Becky gets way bigger pops than Seth,


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

They are going to ruin and bitchify Seth to no end and some don't even see it coming. Not like he's been a lukewarm champion but this is going to make him look like an uber GEEK, who I haven't been calling compared to a Corbin or Ziggler. 

Here's a little secret, WWE. Men *and* women hate getting behind emasculated men, especially when they are people we are suppose to cheer for. Naturally, we don't root for neutered losers. Especially if you're one of the top faces in the company as champion. Society be damned, it still applies today.

Don't do this to Seth. I haven't been a fan of his title reign for many reasons but going down this path will damage his character beyond repair. This would be different if it was a Zach Ryder, Curt Hawkings, or even a GEEK EC3 at this rate. This is the fucking Universal champion you've been pushing for five years. Don't do it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Ace said:


> This feud is going to finish Seth as a top star.


Dont get my hopes up man.

This Rollins experiment needs to die. He's painfully obvious the guy just is not Main Event calibre, there's nothing there outside his ability to do spots. At least Roman felt like a big deal through his big pushes, Rollins still feels out of place and forced even after running through Brock and geeking out half the heels in the company in a week.



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They should take the belts off of failed champions Rollins and Becky and give Lacey and Corbs a chance to carry the show. Ratings are a fucking disaster. Time to give someone new a chance. Let Rollins and Becky go to the back of the line.
> 
> It is baffling how anyone wants this Rollins/Becky power couple shit to continue. They are horrible entertainers.
> 
> I don't get why people keep acting like Rollins isn't a problem when he is clearly THE problem. The guy is a bigger joke than Kofi Kingston.


Rollins has that Indy Cred so a lot of people have to pretend he's great and not the drizzling shits. Even when he's stinking up the joint every week and squashing everyone he comes into contact some people refuse to acknowledge anything is wrong with him.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



SPCDRI said:


> It doesn't even seem like they're that big of lovers, or even all that romantic with each other, its just two wrestlers getting road-ass with another person in the promotion.
> 
> On the spot, they've got no chemistry or desire to show sexuality, a French kiss attempt would go down in the Awkward PDA Hall of Fame with Al and Tipper Gore, Michael Jackson and Lisa Marie Presley and Joe Biden with 11 year olds.


Agreed. Dude hugged her like she was his grandma or something. Shit was awkkkkkkkkkkward. If they're really not even gonna kiss, it just makes this shit even more fucking lame, and thats hard to do.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ace said:


> Seth gonna be cucked hard if they think Becky is the star of the couple.
> 
> Not even a fan and I feel for the guy, it's never nice to see a guy get emasculated worldwide.


Becky is a bigger star than Seth, whether you like it or not.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

The question is, will Brock show up and F-5 Becky just to get at Seth? :mark:


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Dont get my hopes up man.
> 
> This Rollins experiment needs to die. He's painfully obvious the guy just is not Main Event calibre, there's nothing there outside his ability to do spots. At least Roman felt like a big deal through his big pushes, Rollins still feels out of place and forced even after running through Brock and geeking out half the heels in the company in a week.
> 
> ...



He definitely was ME calibre when he was working heel with J and J. people like to crap all over that, but it was by far his best work and he was by far the best Heel in years at that time. This bland face run has really made him look vanilla, you can only suicide dive so many times... The cheap tacticts he used in his first run really helped give him depth as a character. He needs to go back to that to be truly believable in the ME scene IMO


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Agreed. Dude hugged her like she was his grandma or something. Shit was awkkkkkkkkkkward. If they're really not even gonna kiss, it just makes this shit even more fucking lame, and thats hard to do.


exactly!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

:lol :lol :lol :lol

BERRIED

:berried

Get the belt off this geek Brock.



Ace said:


> This feud is going to finish Seth as a top star.


He's less of a top star than Kofi Kingston, after beating Brock Lesnar. The guy ain't a star period.

Imagine if Daniel Bryan or AJ Styles beat Brock at Mania? It would be huge, with Rollins it doesn't feel like a big deal, because Rollins ain't a big deal,


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Ger said:


> Ouch. Thx u. I added that in the startposting.
> 
> 
> 
> You got high expectations.


For this company? I haven't had any in four years now. They just happen to amaze me in how retarded they can be when you'd think they couldn't go any lower.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

By the way, I have *no* doubt in my mind Stephanie and Dana Warrior has their fingerprints all over this. You can clearly see it. They will not give up this flop of a Women's Revolution. Stephanie wants one accomplishment under her belt and thought that bullshit would be what takes her to "social media philanthropy" stardom. This cunt will not stop and will allow the product to suffer even further in order to get brownie e-points with these sponsors and charities who don't give a shit about wrestling and will simply strip the WWE with everything that made it once good. That's why this company is shit. That's why this company is done. HHH isn't saving shit. He's just a spoke on the wheel. Sound familiar, doofus? unk

You all hate this shit now, brehs? Wait until the likes of Stephanie take over with Dana being her Kevin Dunn. It's going to be ghastly.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Rhetro said:


> He definitely was ME calibre when he was working heel with J and J. people like to crap all over that, but it was by far his best work and he was by far the best Heel in years at that time. This bland face run has really made him look vanilla, you can only suicide dive so many times... The cheap tacticts he used in his first run really helped give him depth as a character. He needs to go back to that to be truly believable in the ME scene IMO


He benefited from a lot of smoke and mirrors back then. Look at everyone around him; at one point Stephanie, HHH, Orton, Kane, Big Show and JnJ were all by his side. All people with more personality and promo ability than Rollins possesses. Seth by himself, just Seth struggles because he has no personality, he has no promo ability, he has no charisma, he has no it factor. He's just a generic looking lump that does flips and kicks.

He's not a solo guy, he needs someone by his side to hide his weaknesses. That was the best (and worst() thing The Shield did, it hid the fact it was three fairly unremarkable Performers together because they hid each other's flaws. A solo Rollins has his flaws on display. Unless someone is a truly special or unique talent they shouldn't be at the top of the card if they have so many massive flaws.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

WWE is now worse than TNA when TNA were at their lowest. This level of writing is beyond repair. I don't think WWE will ever be good again.

And people think that it's gonna be better after Vince died. This shit is the example for your future Steph-HHH era.

I don't care if liberals think that it's cool, but in reality, nobody can respect a beta male dishwasher like that as a man, let alone as a champion.

This is great, one world champion is a clown, and another is half a man.

It's like they want to go out of business on purpose.

USA need to stop this trend. The Hollywood is corrupted with PC bullshit, and now WWE want to go from PG era to PC era? That's even worse than being PG.


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

TommyWCECM said:


> Nah its not a new nickname it was just them absolutely telegraphing the fuck out of the finish.


As soon as they said that who didn't know who the guess ref was going to be and who didn't know what the outcome was gonna be. Everything was so predictable, I was waiting for Lesnar to destroy both The Man and Beast slayer, it was so much time left.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

seth is an idiot for allowing wwe to use his relationship as part of the product if hes remotely serious about it, its just not wise imo, specially since its wwe who I wouldnt trust with a fluffy pillow.

and don't give me this nonsense that he has no choice. If I was dating someone within the company you can bet your ass that they would be knowing fuck all about it. They would only fuck it right up. If vince did find out then I would be telling him to his face that he needs to stay out of my personal business. 

no doubt they will be split up before long because the whole thing just got too complicated because it was being played out in public. Its the reason why many celebrities refuse to date other celebrities. Its all too interesting to everyone. If they date a nobody then less people give a shit.

their relationships is doomed to fail if wwe are being let loose on it. Just look at cena and nikki bella, its pretty clear their "Proposal" was essentially forced upon them for the sake of a wrestlemania moment and then it create a very public break up when it does finally happen. You can't have a public relationship then ask for "privacy".


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Hate it, absolutely awful. What's this supposed to be, a Macho Man and Elizabeth recreation? WWE just couldn't help themselves by keeping their personal relationship out of it. 

WWE politics are so shitty. Becky and Seth's relationship is still new, so why push it on TV? Why don't other couples get TV time together or even acknowledged? What happens if they don't work out, we just ignore that all this happened and put one on a separate brand? 
As Orton would say: STUPID! STUPID!!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



TKOW said:


> The question is, will Brock show up and F-5 Becky just to get at Seth? :mark:


No, Sable will :evil


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Another nickname is Mr Lynch


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

"Choosed" ?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

This is what Ambrose talking about....

And Rollins doesn't have the balls to do anything. Maybe he even loves what he's doing, he's the top guy, getting paid well, being champion, so he's gonna do everything they tell him to do.


----------



## Now019 (Sep 4, 2018)

Brock please come back and Squash this geek.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Seth Freakin' Lynch. :beckylol :Cocky


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

So do you guys want him to curb stomp Lacey Evans? Is that what you want?


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Mister Abigail said:


> So do you guys want him to curb stomp Lacey Evans? Is that what you want?


Curb Stomp Becky and turn heel.

That, I can consider a good writing.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Monterossa said:


> Curb Stomp Becky and turn heel.
> 
> That, I can consider a good writing.


Glad you aren't writing it then.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The guy just isn't a star. He's in the main event of a PPV and fans are chanting for his girlfriend, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk & AEW. 

I almost feel bad for the guy. Almost.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Lacey should just hit him with the fatality at this point and mention the dick pic leaks verifying what she thought.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



KingofKings1524 said:


> Wow. I’m shocked they let Lacey get away with half of what she’s said on Twitter tonight. She’s basically taking any credibility Rollins had left and smashing it in order to further her own feud.


IIRC, the guy had some of his dick photos leaked, and his dick is ridiculously small.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Monterossa said:


> IIRC, the guy had some of his dick photos leaked, and his dick is ridiculously small.


She can bury him with a 'saw the leaks online...guess I was right'


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

I was hoping when Lacey was named the ref that Seth would beat her with a chair, then I remembered we're not in the AE any more


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I'm so glad I didn't watch this crap!

It appears they are trying to get a Macho Man and Elizabeth vibe, but Rollins is totally Elizabeth.

Who will Becky save Seth from next?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

This seems like something Stephanie is pushing for. Don't be surprised if we see Becky and Seth take on Stephanie and Triple H at Summerslam.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Nice to see Seth ape something else from his mentor by doing a love angle. Of course it fucking sucks compared to the masterpiece that is JIMMY LOVES LACEY. But everything Seth does is painfully mediocre, so this isn't shocking.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

What’s hilarious is after the match you can tell Seth wanted a kiss in the middle of the ring but Becky kept turning it down and went in for the hug. This happened like 4-5 times and always a hug lol. What a mess. I give it 3 more months until Becky decides she needs a MAN and not a bitchboy


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I read the word "cuck" so many times in this thread that I honestly believed for a while I was in the Trump supporters thread. What a good look for wrestling fans.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Questions: You people who are SO against this storyline... If Rollins and Lynch weren't dating in 'real life' would you be ok with Lynch coming out to stop Evans as the heroic face Woman's Champ? 

Is it the dating part that bothers you or the 'Seth is saved by a woman' part? 

If it's the second one, do you hate the whole plan by Corbin to stop Seth bashing people with chairs, or do you just hate the part where he's saved? Do you think he should have bashed the shit out of Evans with the chair?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Mordecay said:


> I thought that "pussy" was his new nickname and has been for a while:
> 
> - Only way he can take down Brock is with a low blow
> 
> ...


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Solf said:


> I read the word "cuck" so many times in this thread that I honestly believed for a while I was in the Trump supporters thread. What a good look for wrestling fans.


We found the cuck...keep your stupid politics out of here


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



HankHill_85 said:


> Seth Rollins ain't the man, but he IS sleeping with her.


Seth: Last night, I was the woman!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



dsnotgood said:


> We found the cuck...keep your stupid politics out of here


"cuck cuck cuck cuck cuck gneeuueegneeueueue"

Get your special child treatment and fuck off to Dumbtown already.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Solf said:


> "cuck cuck cuck cuck cuck gneeuueegneeueueue"
> 
> Get your special child treatment and fuck off to Dumbtown already.


Lol. You truly are “special”. To the ignore list you go


----------



## J0nMoxley (May 27, 2019)

My boy Seth got that STRAP laid in him last night.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> This seems like something Stephanie is pushing for. Don't be surprised if we see Becky and Seth take on Stephanie and Triple H at Summerslam.


It's been reported multiple times by different outlets that Stephanie barely has anything to do with creative anymore.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

If I was dating Bex I wouldn't give a fuck what you'd call me lol. Some people here have very fragile masculinity.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Rollins is fucking geek. Playing a subservient cuck might actually work because it's more suited to his talent and personality. It's just not a main event act, he should be in the midcard with this gimmick.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



The XL 2 said:


> Rollins is fucking geek. Playing a subservient cuck might actually work because it's more suited to his talent and personality. It's just not a main event act, he should be in the midcard with this gimmick.


I know right? He TOTALLY should have hit a woman with a chair. That'll learn her. Then get her to make a sammich and darn his socks. That'll teach her for being in a men's business.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

tee hee

seth really isn't coming off as The Man in this storyline, and it's barely started.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

It is pretty funny how Vince picks and chooses the relationships he likes and wants to condone on TV. I know Lana was a twat about it, but her and Rusev getting dumped for daring to get married to name but one. Then you have Seth getting a pat on the back for dating Becky and them getting it paraded all over the show, you have to giggle like Meltzer probably did after sitting to write his newsletter. I can only imagine Vince’s reaction to Bella dating Cena (good) to finding out Bella Deux married Bryan. 

Onto Seth himself, his run has been pretty pants so anything to make it interesting helps I guess. I joked in another thread, but I do seriously wonder if Vince is practically begging Sable to show up for a one off twist for when Brock eventually cashes in.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



virus21 said:


> Seth: Last night, I was the woman!


I guess Ricochet's asshole is not the only one who sees action :lmao


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Strategize said:


> Ya'll already know this is leading to Steph/HHH vs Becky/Seth


Doubt it. HHH is a babyface now. I know they could have him be a heel again in a moment's notice, but it'd more than likely lead to Shane and Stephanie vs Rollins and Becky if anything. They seem really intent on pushing Shane as a top heel now, after all


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Doubt it. HHH is a babyface now. I know they could have him be a heel again in a moment's notice, but it'd more than likely lead to Shane and Stephanie vs Rollins and Becky if anything. They seem really intent on pushing Shane as a top heel now, after all


Vince going to finally get his incest angle? :shane :steph :vince8


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

*Domesticated.*


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Damn that was AE right there lol, props to WWE or her for putting that one, but that's still a problem material like that needs to be used on promos.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

TBH, it looks pretty clear that the "Becky Lynch's boyfriend" thing is a creative directive that they are required to say along the lines of "future championship opportunity." Hell, Renee even said something on commentary and Corey corrected her and literally said "I would say that Rollins is Becky Lynch's boyfriend. Not the other way around."

My guess is they are very much still in "women's revolution" mode (nothing wrong with that, i get it) and while they want to use the relationship in storylines, they dont want to minimize their women's champ who just main evented Wrestlemania as just a top guys love interest (kinda like how they presented Nikki for a while there). But at the same time, its a weird choice because you are kinda minimizing your Universal Champ and really setting him up perfectly for the type of ridicule he's getting in this thread. There's probably a better way to present them as a couple that doesnt make either look kinda bad, but here we are.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Yeah, I don't see them lasting too long.

Becky probably regrets breaking her no dating anyone on the roster rule now lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

:tysonlol :LOL :maury :heston


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



reyfan said:


> I was hoping when Lacey was named the ref that Seth would beat her with a chair, then I remembered we're not in the AE any more


He'd need a chair because she would kick his ass in a real fight :lol


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

The 2nd one was actually pretty good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Why is twitter banter better than the actual promos?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



TripleG said:


> Why is twitter banter better than the actual promos?


Because its done by the wrestlers and not WWE creative being filtered by Vince


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Lacey saying seth needed only one ice cube for his "package" was :sodone


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143012322228654081
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143025709314527237


Just now seeing this as I missed Stomping Ground..

Lacey huntey! I like you... i adore you even doll.... but doing this to SETH FREAKING ROLLINS!

The Beast and King Slayer!

The Man of THE MAN!

Ohhhh hell naw! Naw to the naw naw!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Coming from Lacey-Flat-Ass that's funny. Maybe get some Kim Kardashian size small ass implants or something.

:mj4


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

This feud needs to end. Hell should have ended last night. Lacey Botch Evans cleanly tapped again, Corbin beaten clean again. What else is there left? Move on


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They should take the belts off of failed champions Rollins and Becky and give Lacey and Corbs a chance to carry the show. Ratings are a fucking disaster. Time to give someone new a chance. Let Rollins and Becky go to the back of the line.
> 
> It is baffling how anyone wants this Rollins/Becky power couple shit to continue. They are horrible entertainers.
> 
> I don't get why people keep acting like Rollins isn't a problem when he is clearly THE problem. The guy is a bigger joke than Kofi Kingston.


I usually agree with your posts NWO4lyfe but come on now. Becky is not a failed champion. But she IS a victim of shit booking. Becky gets massive cheers every time she's out there and this is despite the shit WWE is doing to her character. She's an awesome entertainer and her charisma is through the roof that's why she's so popular. Not because of her in-ring work. Still mad about Lacey losing? lol The only reason why Becky can even be considered to be a failed champion by anyone to any degree is because of who she is feuding with. The problem is not on Becky's end. Lacey Evans was always going to kill her momentum. No one knows who she is, that's why she gets no reaction. WWE has made no effort to push the "US marine turned bad" part of her character so no one is emotionally invested. People just see another random blonde who likes to play dress up. And this is coming from someone who actually likes Lacey Evans. She's hot AF and has potential, but she aint ready.

Becky actually carried Lacey to a decent match last night (unlike Charlotte) despite Lacey's botching and ridiculous timing issues. The match at MITB wasn't even that bad. She's green and you know this. Becky is actually making her look somewhat good despite the tap outs. Charlotte, Bayley and Natalya all made her look like absolute shit. Everything good that has come from Lacey has been in interaction with Becky. Ratings have been a disaster for 2-3 years now and putting the title on Corbin/Lacey is not going to do anything positive for anyone or anything. There is no one who wants the power couple angle to happen except for Vince. Becky marks like myself want nothing to do with this garbage love bird angle. 

Rollins on the other hand, I do agree with. He's a complete failure. But its because of booking. How will he not fail if he's feuding with Baron Corbin? How could anyone's reign not lose momentum? No one gives a shit about Corbin either. The guy is good, don't get me wrong, but main event good? No way. I'm not a Rollins fan either. His voice is annoying as fuck and his in-ring work irritates the shit out of me. Same ffalcon arrow suplex every. single. match. But his booking has been the drizzling shits too and we all know that. If he was feuding with Samoa Joe, the light would shine a lot differently on his reign.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

The geeks are really brainwashing themsleves into Lacey not being attractive now eh? Ya'll never disappoint.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

If people really believe that Corbin and Lacey would be better options as champions, then they're either not paying attention, or deluding themselves.

Anyway Seth should simply point out:

-He's the Universal Champion and Becky is the Raw Women's Champion.
-Becky made Lacey tap like a bitch TWICE in title matches, and Seth pinned Corbin despite Lacey trying to stack the deck against him.
-He and Becky banged long and hard while wearing their title belts that night.
-Etc.

Really Seth's riding high now if anything.

For the record, Lacey IS attractive imo and she DOES have potential. But she suffers from the same problem that Dana Brooke has, namely she was called up and put in a big spot WAY too early, so her greenness has been exposed badly.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Asuka842 said:


> -He and Becky banged long and hard while wearing their title belts that night.



She could make a 'short' joke so damn quick that would eviscerate him. Surprised she hasn't gone to the big guns yet.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I think people are missing the biggest story here. Vince is notorious for trying to embarrass the people that he thinks have “failed” him. Vince putting Seth & Becky’s IRL relationship on screen is 1) an admission of what a failure they’ve been as top singles babyfaces as noted by the total disaster that the RTWM and post WM periods have been. So this is just throwing something against the wall and seeing what sticks. And 2) Vince probably knows how uncomfortable this is making both of them so it’s also serving as a punishment for them killing the ratings and Vince getting heat from NBCU and Fox.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



bradatar said:


> *The geeks* are really brainwashing themsleves into Lacey not being attractive now eh? Ya'll never disappoint.


That term perfectly describes those who are trying to brainwash everyone else that Seth Rollins/Becky Lynch aren't charismatic (when they clearly are), are "responsible" for the poor ratings (when they're really not), and that their favorites would "save" the ratings (when they won't either).


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



bradatar said:


> The geeks are really brainwashing themsleves into Lacey not being attractive now eh? Ya'll never disappoint.


Yeah that's rather foolish but some of these marks get overheated when a mere woman makes mincemeat of their favorite.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



DammitC said:


> That term perfectly describes those who are trying to brainwash everyone else that Seth Rollins/Becky Lynch aren't charismatic (when they clearly are), and are "responsible" for the poor ratings (when they're really not).


I agree. 

Rollins would be a massive draw if they booked him correctly. He's charismatic as fuck and great on the mic. It's everyone else's fault. 

All hail Rollins.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



raymond1985 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Rollins would be a massive draw if they booked him correctly. He's charismatic as fuck and great on the mic. It's everyone else's fault.
> 
> All hail Rollins.


Hey, you forgot to add the "back to your shrine" part to cap off your awful posts


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

This has to be a bittersweet moment for @Showstopper @DammitC

On one hand they got the match results they wanted. However it came at the expense of Seth Rollins' manhood :heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



DammitC said:


> That term perfectly describes those who are trying to brainwash everyone else that Seth Rollins/Becky Lynch aren't charismatic (when they clearly are), are "responsible" for the poor ratings (when they're really not), and that their favorites would "save" the ratings (when they won't either).


When a post isn't even directed at you but you deep down know you're a geek. Ah, I love it. Again, you never disappoint WF.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



bradatar said:


> When a post isn't even directed at you but you deep down know you're a geek. Ah, I love it. Again, you never disappoint WF.


Haven't you learnt anything?

It's a scientific fact that you are a geek if you dislike Seth Rollins. 

Come on dude, take up crossfit, get 4 stars of Da Meltz, and get a clue.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



bradatar said:


> When a post isn't even directed at you but you deep down know you're a geek. Ah, I love it. Again, you never disappoint WF.


Dude, you're posting on an online wrestling forum where you endlessly whine about wrestlers you dislike on a daily basis. You calling anyone else a "geek" is pretty ironic :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



DammitC said:


> Dude, you're posting on an online wrestling forum where you endlessly whine about wrestlers you dislike on a daily basis, You calling anyone else a "geek" is pretty ironic :lol












:heston :ha :beckylol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> :heston :ha :beckylol


It's cute to see that you're still obsessed with baiting :mj4



raymond1985 said:


> It's cute that you take the bait every time.
> 
> Even when no bait is cast.


It's cute to see that you're obsessed with harassing me just because I like someone you dislike.



bradatar said:


> We still doing this? I post breaking news all the time and don’t base my day behind defending non draws. You though..yikes. You got a thing for me, NwO, and Mordy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and the others are guilty of spamming me with quotes, you fraud :lmao


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



DammitC said:


> It's cute to see that you're still obsessed with baiting :mj4


It's cute that you take the bait every time. 

Even when no bait is cast.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



DammitC said:


> Dude, you're posting on an online wrestling forum where you endlessly whine about wrestlers you dislike on a daily basis, You calling anyone else a "geek" is pretty ironic :lol




We still doing this? I post breaking news all the time and don’t base my day behind defending non draws. You though..yikes. You got a thing for me, NwO, and Mordy? 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Lacey Evans and MJF are the best things to happen to wrestling in 20 years.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Only watching Bayley now

They ruined Becky


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I predicted and I said on The Stomping Ground forums that there's going to be a mixed tag Feud starting on Monday and I was right.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

This is a great thing for Rollins, women hitting him in the genitals, then making jokes about him having a "small package" while his girlfriend, nicknamed THE MAN verbally and physically White Knights him like he's a damsel in distress! Maybe the Seth Rollins social media freakout is him trying to process why he agreed to this undercard joke angle that is going to finish him in WWE. The maximum you can get out of a WWE love angle is minimize the damage, the worst case scenario is getting Zack Ryder'd.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

She's still going in :heston


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143202430361821184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143196989368262656


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mixed tag Extreme rules match at ER with Brock cashing in right after, I'll just call it there.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Btw OP you botched the title of the thread, now its Mr. Lynch or Becky's Boyfriend.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Yes because women have never low blowed men in the junk in wrestling before. So Linda McMahon didn't low blow Vince after the whole "drugging her thing," and Gail Kim's debut in TNA wasn't her low blowing one of the Dudley's so that Jeff Jarrett and co could beat them down, etc. And after all the times that women have had to play the damsels in wrestling, surely ONE time when a woman helps out her main is scandalous, LOL.

I swear some wrestling fans are more insecure in their masculinity/manhood that the wrestlers themselves are.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Asuka842 said:


> Yes because women have never low blowed men in the junk in wrestling before. So Linda McMahon didn't low blow Vince after the whole "drugging her thing," and Gail Kim's debut in TNA wasn't her low blowing one of the Dudley's so that Jeff Jarrett and co could beat them down, etc. And after all the times that women have had to play the damsels in wrestling, surely ONE time when a woman helps out her main is scandalous, LOL.
> 
> I swear some wrestling fans are more insecure in their masculinity/manhood that the wrestlers themselves are.


None of them ever followed up with an onslaught of nuclear bombs like this :beckylol

Lacey finishes off her attack like


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



ClintDagger said:


> I think people are missing the biggest story here. Vince is notorious for trying to embarrass the people that he thinks have “failed” him. Vince putting Seth & Becky’s IRL relationship on screen is 1) an admission of what a failure they’ve been as top singles babyfaces as noted by the total disaster that the RTWM and post WM periods have been. So this is just throwing something against the wall and seeing what sticks. And 2) Vince probably knows how uncomfortable this is making both of them so it’s also serving as a punishment for them killing the ratings and Vince getting heat from NBCU and Fox.


Ratings have been falling since before 2019. I mean 2017/2018 it was always "Raw got its lowest rating yet". If he was punishing someone for the ratings, would he not punish former champions like AJ, Bryan, Charlotte, KO, etc.

Honestly, Brock may be killing the business because of his absences and his lack of giving a shit, but atleast he would make sure he would never get treated like this. As "someone's something". This has got to be the worst year in WWE history.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Or Vince is just an out of touch old man blaming other people for his own fuck ups like he always does. Yeah that makes more sense.

Honestly while I could see Becky and Seth not being thrilled with their romance being a big part of the show, I sincerely doubt that Seth feels "emasculated" right now. Fans are more insecure about wrestler's "manhood" than the wrestlers themselves are.

Also after like a century of it being the other way around, doing something like this is a nice change of pace imo.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

The Ice Cube comment got me. Damn son.

Not a big fan of any of the wrestlers in this 4 way feud.

But I do like Lacey Evans more than the others.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I'm sorry Becky but this one pay per view I will not be watching and that is a mix tag main event at Extreme Rules. Vince McMahon can't fucking help himself but only love drama soap storylines in which is not wrestling nor sports type show. No one is interested in this match up. We all want fresh and new things, not the old boring shit that Vince continues to spew out.


OK, but what if they do the mixed tag match with the stipulation of having both titles on the line? If they do that then there is some freshness going into this matchup.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Ham and Egger said:


> OK, but what if they do the mixed tag match with the stipulation of having both titles on the line? If they do that then there is some freshness going into this matchup.


That is the rumored match I've seen on a few dirtsheets today. Titles on the line.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I've been critical of him but this is the sort of stuff where i can't help but feel sorry for him because it's not really his fault that they're making everything about Becky Lynch and constantly mentioning his real life relationship. He probably doesn't care though. His comments last week show he is a company man.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



bradatar said:


> That is the rumored match I've seen on a few dirtsheets today. Titles on the line.


We actually willed this to happen bro :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> We actually willed this to happen bro :lol


If they do a double belt change all of our hard work pays off. :y2j:trips5


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

That better not fuckin be what they're planning. We don't need Becky losing the title because Rollins was pinned by Lacey Evans.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



prosperwithdeen said:


> That better not fuckin be what they're planning. *We don't need Becky losing the title because Rollins was pinned by Lacey Evans*.


Oh yes we fucking do wens3


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

1000 creative writers and they come up with something so lazy that any old wrestling mark could have wrote it.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



The Boy Wonder said:


> This seems like something Stephanie is pushing for.


I bet all of this came from Dana Warrior.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She's still going in :heston
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143202430361821184
> ...


Nail in the coffin.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Ham and Egger said:


> OK, but what if they do the mixed tag match with the stipulation of having both titles on the line? If they do that then there is some freshness going into this matchup.


That is fine and dandy but I am not interested in seeing rematches after rematches after rematches on 3 straight pay per views in a roll. Just not that fun to watch.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Ger said:


>


Confirmed Seth is a bottom


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Asuka842 said:


> Yes because women have never low blowed men in the junk in wrestling before. So Linda McMahon didn't low blow Vince after the whole "drugging her thing," and Gail Kim's debut in TNA wasn't her low blowing one of the Dudley's so that Jeff Jarrett and co could beat them down, etc. And after all the times that women have had to play the damsels in wrestling, surely ONE time when a woman helps out her main is scandalous, LOL.
> 
> I swear some wrestling fans are more insecure in their masculinity/manhood that the wrestlers themselves are.


It's not the same thing. At all. Let's not pretend to be oblivious as to why this is stupid with empty statements.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142980487792562177
:heston :beckylol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Mister Abigail said:


> So do you guys want him to curb stomp Lacey Evans? Is that what you want?


Did I want to see Austin stunner Stephanie for being a cunt back then?

Yes. The answer is yes for both.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

The best pro wrestling on the planet


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Solf said:


> I read the word "cuck" so many times in this thread that I honestly believed for a while I was in the Trump supporters thread. What a good look for wrestling fans.


Hint for you: A lot of pro wrestling fans are middle class Americans who voted for him. So. I mean...yeah. Get over that.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Beta Seth


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



SPCDRI said:


> This is a great thing for Rollins, women hitting him in the genitals, then making jokes about him having a "small package" while his girlfriend, nicknamed THE MAN verbally and physically White Knights him like he's a damsel in distress! Maybe the Seth Rollins social media freakout is him trying to process why he agreed to this undercard joke angle that is going to finish him in WWE. The maximum you can get out of a WWE love angle is minimize the damage, the worst case scenario is getting Zack Ryder'd.


A love angle only works if you have nuclear real life heat like Matt/Lita/Edge, or if you have top notch stars working a paint by numbers "comedy love" angle like Angle/HHH/Stephanie.

I don't see this one working. But anything that gets Seth Rollins pushed down the card is good for me. Let's hope Lacey and Becky bury the fuck out of this poser


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Look how far back you have to go to think of a love angle or romance storyline that worked in the company. The live sex celebration thing with Edge and Lita was 13 years ago and the Kurt Angle storyline was almost 20 years ago. Its just not something they do well. Going down this road is a huge mistake!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Seth Rollins is the new James Ellsworth. How long before Becky is leading him on a leash.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



WINNING said:


> You'd think they learned from Cena and Nikki. :mj


"Those who fail to learn from history are condemned to repeat it" Winston Churchill, 1948


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Well what do we got here... A Teenie Wanger.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

"Emasculation". "Mrs Rollins" - If these ain't clearly signs of problems with women, I don't know what will. So many insecure people in the thread right now. And what's worse is that people actually buy into this sort of garbage which came from a gimmick poster, no less. If people want hate on Seth Rollins, at least do it for the appropriate reasons. Don't project frustrations from irrelevant things onto Seth. 

Quite the embarrassment all round. :cozy


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

When GEEKS start calling other GEEKS, GEEKS :bosque


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



MC said:


> "Emasculation". "Mrs Rollins" - If these ain't clearly signs of problems with women, I don't know what will. So many insecure people in the thread right now. And what's worse is that people actually buy into this sort of garbage which came from a gimmick poster, no less. If people want hate on Seth Rollins, at least do it for the appropriate reasons. Don't project frustrations from irrelevant things onto Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the embarrassment all round. :cozy




White knighting at its finest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

@nWo4Lyfe420










:beckylol :maury :ha


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



bradatar said:


> White knighting at its finest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has a point unlike you and you can you please with some common sense explain on where in his posts on a white knight assumption?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



bradatar said:


> White knighting at its finest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is he white knighting?

He's saying talk about Seth Rollins, the character. That's why I called him Cuck Rollins because of the way his character is being portrayed. He's simply saying, however, don't call Seth Rollins, the human being a cuck because you don't know him.

Or if Rollins does cringe shit like his Twitter seething earlier today, that's fine. However, you don't know the man so why call him all those things in his personal life?


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142980487792562177
> :heston :beckylol


This won't get over. 

One of the main reasons Lynch got over with the modern wrestling fan was that she was the sort of woman they would want to date in an ideal world. She is a bit of a nerd, has weird hair, etc. I doubt these fans want to see her intimate with another man. She will therefore lose her appeal with this niche, but vocal, section of the audience. 

Likewise, men acting submissively and effeminate is never going to get over. There is a reason why so many fans switched off WWF in 1996 with HBK on top in favour of WCW. HBK at that time was too foppish for male wrestling fans. He couldn't compare to the Outsiders, who were cool as fuck at the time. Of course, HBK found his niche the following year when he turned heel.

Rollins was already dead in the water. We all know that he has serious shortcomings as a performer. His most ardent fanboys know that deep down. Even if they don't want to admit it. But this angle will do nothing for him.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

TFW Becky and Becky's boyfriend win their matches but Lacey still comes out on top :banderas


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



bradatar said:


> White knighting at its finest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's really not. I'm not sure how you got that from my OP considering it's more about Seth Rollins and his direction than anything. I politely suggest that you re-read what I wrote and think twice before posting on the subject.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

So why exactly is Seth a "Beta male cuck" again? Because he was put in a literally unwinnable situation and Becky saved him from a crooked ref? I'm confused. He beat Corbin like 5 times in that match. 

People are toxic as hell, now please proceed to call me "White Knight" or whatever the fuck.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



MC said:


> "Emasculation". "Mrs Rollins" - If these ain't clearly signs of problems with women, I don't know what will. So many insecure people in the thread right now. And what's worse is that people actually buy into this sort of garbage which came from a gimmick poster, no less. If people want hate on Seth Rollins, at least do it for the appropriate reasons. Don't project frustrations from irrelevant things onto Seth.
> 
> Quite the embarrassment all round. :cozy


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

What the fuck kind of punch was that? :mj4


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Yup, NWO lost a debate again and the dude just comes back with a gif. Nothing to see but yet another awful post.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Not gonna lie the mark wars during the AJ and Dean saga was better but I quite like this current one too.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

more like becky's borefriend


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Not gonna lie the mark wars during the AJ and Dean saga was better but I quite like this current one too.


 I'm surprised there are that many Corbin and Lacey marks for this to be a thing. Seth is getting shit from all corners on here, idk where it came from. This feud is probably only going to make it worse for him. Wrestling has always been about larger than life characters/alphas to have Seth on top being overshadowed and beted by his gf is only going to reflect poorly on him and fuel more hate for him.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142980487792562177
> :heston :beckylol


Wow. :lol

Honestly wouldn't surprise me if he jacks off watching Becky fuck other guys.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Because she is "the man" wouldn't she be his boyfriend?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

:deandre


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

This is all starting to make sense, Seth has lost it because of the crap Vince is making him do hence the meltdown on twitter. No one is foolish enough to think the crap they do in the company is close to what other promotions are doing, don't care if you're in the WWE or not, if you eyes you know it. Dean knew the crap they were doing was awful, so does Seth.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



WINNING said:


> How is he white knighting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I took it as the character that was my bad. I don’t care about his relationship in real life it’s none of my business.


Sorry dude who i said white knighting I misunderstood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



MC said:


> No, it's really not. I'm not sure how you got that from my OP considering it's more about Seth Rollins and his direction than anything. I politely suggest that you re-read what I wrote and think twice before posting on the subject.




I did and I misinterpreted it my bad egg on my face. Admit when I’m wrong! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Wow. :lol
> 
> Honestly wouldn't surprise me if he jacks off watching Becky fuck other guys.


:Cocky


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

i thought steph was supposed to be the emasculator? lacey will be fired for 'gimmick infringement, PAL'

either that or a steph/hgh - lacey/corbin - becky/rollins feud incoming?

smh


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

fpalm


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



ClintDagger said:


> I think people are missing the biggest story here. Vince is notorious for trying to embarrass the people that he thinks have “failed” him. Vince putting Seth & Becky’s IRL relationship on screen is 1) an admission of what a failure they’ve been as top singles babyfaces as noted by the total disaster that the RTWM and post WM periods have been. So this is just throwing something against the wall and seeing what sticks. And 2) Vince probably knows how uncomfortable this is making both of them so it’s also serving as a punishment for them killing the ratings and Vince getting heat from NBCU and Fox.


What about Kofi Kingston? Shouldn't he be punished too? He fucking sucks as much as Seth.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



raymond1985 said:


>


Eww..... I guess that's the reason they make him wrestle in X-Men suit.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Just another victim of the SJW/PC/Feminist era


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Late to the party on this high IQ post by NwO. Always appreciate your content.


FUCK man, WWE has really decided to go all in on making every male look like a fucking GEEK.

There isn't one bad ass masculine male on the fucking roster that is a face. They can't get their head out of their ass when it comes to this.

Fucking Ambrose had one segment in AEW, and that segment solidified him as a badass face, meanwhile Rollins is cucking to his girlfriend like a little Bitch.

Also, pretty funny Lacey talking about Rollins lack of manhood. Judging by the traction the Flickochet thread got, I am willing to bet there are plenty of people on this forum that know all about that.

Good to see Rollins going down the path to geekdom, its going to make the product even worse then possible. Can't wait to see how low it can go.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Wow. :lol
> 
> Honestly wouldn't surprise me if he jacks off watching Becky fuck other guys.


Yeah that whole segment between the two was fucking cringe city.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



bradatar said:


> White knighting at its finest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% right, and anyone that defends this storyline love to ride bitch with their chick.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Seth took Bryan's title of "Mr. Small Package" :lmao


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Strategize said:


> So why exactly is Seth a "Beta male cuck" again? Because he was put in a literally unwinnable situation and Becky saved him from a crooked ref? I'm confused. He beat Corbin like 5 times in that match.
> 
> People are toxic as hell, now please proceed to call me "White Knight" or whatever the fuck.


Easy ill answer the question, and won't call you names for it:

it shows a lack of masculinity in the fact that the babyface can't be a badass and handle the decked stacked and walk away looking like a total badass. and has to rely on his woman to get the job done for him.

SCSA used to overcome astronomical odds and looked like a fucking boss doing so, no woman involved in a storyline.

This is the problem with the majority of men in the lockerroom how they are portraited, and I blame the writers for a lot of it. They look and act like low test geeks.

It would be a lot different if it was Seth defending Becky and helping her overcome odds, its what a man is supposed to do. Help bring his woman up.

When roles are reversed it just makes it look like he's riding bitch, and his mannerisms after the fact made him look like the biggest fucking geek.


This stuff just doesnt work or draw: believe me, I know plenty of guys who think this shit is just cringe for the above reasons.

Lastly, if you think Im just spreading my "toxic masculinity," around, please check your sack, Im not wrong with what I am saying here. Everyone hates quite a few pieces of this company and the above reasons are why.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



kingnoth1n said:


> Easy ill answer the question, and won't call you names for it:
> 
> it shows a lack of masculinity in the fact that the babyface can't be a badass and handle the decked stacked and walk away looking like a total badass. and has to rely on his woman to get the job done for him.
> 
> ...


He beat Corbin 5 fucking times in that match, by himself, including the finish. He literally can't hit Lacey because of WWE's sponsors, everyone knows this, so of course it had to be Becky, it's literally the only option in that situation. 

15 years ago he would've been allowed to lay her out, it's not his fault WWE is different now.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Strategize said:


> He beat Corbin 5 fucking times in that match, by himself, including the finish. He literally can't hit Lacey because of WWE's sponsors, everyone knows this, so of course it had to be Becky, it's literally the only option in that situation.
> 
> 15 years ago he would've been allowed to lay her out, it's not his fault WWE is different now.


Note I said writers, Lacey shouldnt have been in there in the first place, and you can setup a fucked finished where Corbin runs into her KOs her, and Rollins uses her hand to count 3; been done, Austin did it.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

*WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

As a huge Becky fan I want her to look strong but not at the expense of the companies top champion. This brings me to my question wtf is wrong with Seth Rollins. Does this guy not have any creative control over his character as universal champion? Even if he doesn’t I can’t believe that he doesn’t have any pull backstage to influence creative decisions concerning his character. 
Does he not have the balls like dean ambrose to tell Vince no to his face. Can’t he just tell wwe not to bring his relationship into storylines. Sorry Becky I love you but ur boyfriend doesn’t seems to have any balls.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Vince is burying Rollins on-screen character for some reason. I was kind of embarrassed for him if we're being honest.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

He let's women dominate him out of fear they will leave for a larger cocked man.

What happened anyway? They cucking him out or something?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I had the impression, that the commentators were too much into that "Becky`s boyfriend", "The Man`s man", etc.

So I rewatched that match with the german commentary. That was a difference between day and night! They stay on Seth`s (and Corbin`s) POV and protected Seth. So one time, after Lacey came in, the situation was explained with Lacey is the rival of ... now listen ... Seth`s girlfriend. After that Becky wasn`t mentioned again, until she stormed into the ring. To explain that, it was said that she is Seth`s girlfriend. That makes perfect sense, because it is his (and Corbins) match, so no reason to switch the víewpoint. They never called her "The man" in/after this match btw.
When she gave him the slap and made the door through the ropes, there were a few "erm, erm", but it was explained then in a nice way and she was his angel in that match blablabla.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Bro watch the promo. Becky is by far the bigger star. She got the most chants and she did most of the talking. Seriously Seth looked like a geek and a chump and I like the dude.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

I wouldn't be surprised if they turned Seth heel because of the lack of fan response he has been getting, Rollins as a heel WWE champ was gold.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Not every man is an alpha. :draper2


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Not asking him to be an alpha but wwe seems to be geeking him out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Macho and Elizabeth
Elizabeth and Luger
Goldust and Terri
Cody and Brandy
Austin and Debra
Taker and Sara


Since when did having a woman/man take away from someone as a wrestler


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Just think about it: Your current FOTC and 'top champion' is a guy that had to low blow his opponent to win the title, and needed his girlfriend to assist him in successfully retaining his title. Let that sink in.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Tk Adeyemi said:


> As a huge Becky fan I want her to look strong but not at the expense of the companies top champion. This brings me to my question wtf is wrong with Seth Rollins. Does this guy not have any creative control over his character* as universal champion*?


It's fake.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

What is wrong with Seth Rollins?

How much time do you have?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> Macho and Elizabeth
> Elizabeth and Luger
> Goldust and Terri
> Cody and Brandy
> ...


:taker How can you compare all of those pairings to this one?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> Macho and Elizabeth
> Elizabeth and Luger
> Goldust and Terri
> Cody and Brandy
> ...


Didn't you know? Anytime the women in a relationship shows any kind of strength and ability to also kick ass, the man is automatically a "beta cuck".

It's so fucking weird to be honest.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



prosperwithdeen said:


> :taker How can you compare all of those pairings to this one?


Why are they any different without using nostalgia? You could easily argue that the fact Rollins and Becky are both full time wrestlers and world champions adds even more to them as an on screen couple. If having bitches didn't stop the people I named from being serious competitors what's the issue with Rollins having his girlfriend who's the women's champion acknowledged?


Strategize said:


> Didn't you know? Anytime the women in a relationship shows any kind of strength and ability to also kick ass, the man is automatically a "beta cuck".
> 
> 
> 
> It's so fucking weird to be honest.


You're right lol, like God forbid his womens champion girlfriend beat a bitch up for him.


----------



## Penny07 (Apr 6, 2019)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

I am not sure what is the problem here with Becky and Seth pair up. How is this any different to HHH and Steph? WWE needs more realism. And this is it. I have no problem with them incorporating them into storylines, as long as Coles not forcing the idea every week that they are dating. Like refering to Seth as "Beckys Boyfriend".


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Remember the picture that got leaked a few years ago?


Well... now is smaller.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Cause he's got a chick? :rock5


How much longer is this reverse trolling where y'all pretend y'all dislike him but like Corbin gonna go on?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Cause he's got a chick? :rock5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you know having associating with women is the most unmanly thing ever!


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Vince is burying Rollins on-screen character for some reason. I was kind of embarrassed for him if we're being honest.


I think it’s part desperation move and part punishment.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

What is wrong with Seth Rollins?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Seth’s busy wearing an apron to make a sandwich for THE MAN


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

This is just too much to ask of Seth. His ceiling is as a chickenshit heel transitional champion. And he’s being asked to carry the company as the only credible champion at a time when the company’s popularity is in a tailspin.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

I just pray after Extreme Rules Seth and Becky are done as an on screen couple doing promos and shit, cause i've never seen two people supposedly in a relationship look so awkward and uncomfortable around each other in my life. Like at the start when Becky first interrupted Seth, Seth honestly looked as if he had no idea how to react to it, and Becky acted the same. 

And the dialogue was bad and badly delivered, with Seth saying "You just interrupted me ya know" then Becky *Awkward nervous looking pause* "...oh i did?" then Seth *Awkward nervous laugh* "Uh yeah ya did". Just get these 2 away from each other ffs, they are CLEARLY not comfortable as an on screen couple, just fucking stop it.

Just look at Edge and Lita they actually felt like a real couple, they kissed, they held hands, they acted natural around each other. Seth and Becky act like 2 shy kids on a first date its fucking cringey and embarrassing.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



SAMCRO said:


> I just pray after Extreme Rules Seth and Becky are done as an on screen couple doing promos and shit, cause i've never seen two people supposedly in a relationship look so awkward and uncomfortable around each other in my life. Like at the start when Becky first interrupted Seth, Seth honestly looked as if he had no idea how to react to it, and Becky acted the same.
> 
> And the dialogue was bad and badly delivered, with Seth saying "You just interrupted me ya know" then Becky *Awkward nervous looking pause* "...oh i did?" then Seth *Awkward nervous laugh* "Uh yeah ya did". Just get these 2 away from each other ffs, they are CLEARLY not comfortable as an on screen couple, just fucking stop it.


It could not be more clear that they're not comfortable with what they're being asked of. Becky specifically looks like she's in Grade 9 and she's being embarrassed. I guess they're just too nice and too much of troopers to say no.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> Macho and Elizabeth
> Elizabeth and Luger
> Goldust and Terri
> Cody and Brandy
> ...


Well God damn. I forgot when Macho fucking let a guy booked like Baron Corbin tell him to get an apron and make a sandwich and he stood there fucking dumbfounded and let Liz talk instead. 


Fucking when was this? I missed this. Can I gets a link? Holy predictable likes too. Good God you guys are like a cult.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Seth Rollins is so bad that I would cheer Roman. Thiis must be Vince's plan all along. Make someone else even worse than Roman the champ, in order to get Roman over.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Ger said:


> I had the impression, that the commentators were too much into that "Becky`s boyfriend", "The Man`s man", etc.
> 
> So I rewatched that match with the german commentary. That was a difference between day and night! They stay on Seth`s (and Corbin`s) POV and protected Seth. So one time, after Lacey came in, the situation was explained with Lacey is the rival of ... now listen ... Seth`s girlfriend. After that Becky wasn`t mentioned again, until she stormed into the ring. To explain that, it was said that she is Seth`s girlfriend. That makes perfect sense, because it is his (and Corbins) match, so no reason to switch the víewpoint. They never called her "The man" in/after this match btw.
> When she gave him the slap and made the door through the ropes, there were a few "erm, erm", but it was explained then in a nice way and she was his angel in that match blablabla.



This is actually really good shit to know; makes me wonder who is responsible for international broadcasting and how much they are managed.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

This shit is terrible for Rollins right now and his character (or lack thereof) will be damaged beyond repair if they go too far into this story with him being a whipped cuck. Last night was bad but tonight was worse. No one wants to get behind an emasculated World champion. Men or women don't respect that unless you're a dedicated stan.

Austin would never. Rock would never. Not even Roman.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

I love Corbin fan's moaning about Rollins been boring and crap lol.

I got to be honest during the first Shield run, I thought Rollins was the best out of the run. But over time, yes even during his heel run, he just hasn't blown me away. Even Reigns has impressed me more when he's on his A Game. I just don't know going by his lastest tweets i can honestly think he's not up to carrying the company on his back. I read threads today people saying he's Bret Hart, I wish he was but I felt insulted with that. His missus is outshining him, he hasn't had a blow away match for years for me. some might disagree on that. 

I rather he holds the title rather then boring ass Corbin and here twice a year Lesnar. Give it to Becky, and let Rollins be her valet at this point.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

A-C-P said:


> Vince going to finally get his incest angle? :shane :steph :vince8


Why not? It's such good shit! :vince5


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Yall must've watched Raw on cable cause on Youtube I dont see anything you guys are talking about. During the scuffle I was thinking Seth should give the universal title to Becky then Baron said what I was thinking lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*











Definitely Seth riding bitch in this picture.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RainmakerV2 said:


> Well God damn. I forgot when Macho fucking let a guy booked like Baron Corbin tell him to get an apron and make a sandwich and he stood there fucking dumbfounded and let Liz talk instead.
> 
> 
> Fucking when was this? I missed this. Can I gets a link? Holy predictable likes too. Good God you guys are like a cult.


You mean the Macho Man who had a Mania title feud in which Flair claimed he was fucking Macho's bitch?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

2019 it is.

You still dont get how things work? Cause Vince gets it.

Girls are strong, smart and beatuiful. Boys are stinky losers, let's throw rocks at them.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Fucking weird ass couple. Becky is manlier with a deeper voice than Seth. No chemistry at all.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RainmakerV2 said:


> Good God you guys are like a cult.


That is a good way to describe the WWE marks that remain supporters of the company. 

In the fall, this forum is going to be AEW vs WWE. We all know who the WWE fans are going to be. Basically anyone supporting Kofi and Seth. Anyone that grew up with this PG/PC/SJW watered down bullshit the WWE calls "entertainment"...these people can stick with WWE. T

The rest of us will be watching AEW, along with many others who've quit WWE permanently.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> You mean the Macho Man who had a Mania title feud in which Flair claimed he was fucking Macho's bitch?


Oh you mean the same Macho that took out Hogan and didnt give a fuck if he fell on Liz while she was hurt cause he thought they were fucking?


Cmon dude. You like to defend all things WWE, its cool. But to even list Macho and Liz. comparative to this shit is God damned stupid.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh you mean the same Macho that took out Hogan and didnt give a fuck if he fell on Liz while she was hurt cause he thought they were fucking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't sit here and act like Savage would never be the butt of a heel joke when he had an entire feud based on somebody fucking his bitch.

End of the day Rollins is the same guy who has been beating Corbins ass to the point Corbin needed Lacey to hopefully help him, but of course you don't acknowledge that. Even out of that Rollins in kayfabe has threatened to kill Edge, stomped Ambrose's head through a cinderblock, and just last was beating the shit out of folk with chairs last week. Rollins has consistently shown he's with he'll do whatever, in order to accomplish his goals. 


I knock shit that deserves knocked like meh storylines and no midcard. I'm not going to act like a male wrestler is somehow hurt because somebody made a joke about his bitch.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> You can't sit here and act like Savage would never be the butt of a heel joke when he had an entire feud based on somebody fucking his bitch.
> 
> End of the day Rollins is the same guy who has been beating Corbins ass to the point Corbin needed Lacey to hopefully help him, but of course you don't acknowledge that. Even out of that Rollins in kayfabe has threatened to kill Edge, stomped Ambrose's head through a cinderblock, and just last was beating the shit out of folk with chairs last week. Rollins has consistently shown he's with he'll do whatever, in order to accomplish his goals.
> 
> ...


You're getting gotten to. Take a chill pill, breh.

All the pairings you listed, the woman was either a valet or primarily used for managerial purposes. Becky is a wrestler. The former would be used as plot devices to advance a story for the main protagonist they are will and essentially that is why they fill in the role as "plot devices". Becky is the RAW Women's champion who's a character (or used to be) that does not depend on anyone and reeks shit in her way. Unless you're saying all women have to be plot devices. Not very "equality" of you, amirite? :tommy

Falso equivalency is a false equivalency. That is not to say wrestling couples can't be used as plot devices but only if it advances the endgame of a story while properly compensating the characters out of it. At Extreme Rules, what if Lacey and Corbin win the titles (which is very likely) and then they simply drop the angle with Seth and Becky? What was the entire point of giving it time? Why should we have cared in the first place?

This story is ruining Seth's character (whatever it is) and is also damaging Becky's already damaged character as The Man. It's convoluted and was only used as a way by Steph and Dana Warrior to think the "young kids" relate to this when they're not watching this either.

WWE doesn't book romances anymore. Or at least good/great romances. They used to, like Macho and Liz for example .


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> Macho and Elizabeth
> Elizabeth and Luger
> Goldust and Terri
> Cody and Brandy
> ...


Now while I'm not against the Becky/Seth dynamic as it is being presented because it's at least a departure from convention. I think the dynamic is what most people are taking issue with. They seem to think it makes him seem weak because he isn't the dominant persona in the pairing. In all of the aforementioned pairings, it was exactly the opposite of that, they weren't the dominant persona. I won't venture to guess as to why people are having trouble with this off the beaten path type of booking. I'm sure others will endeavour to make those claims.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



WINNING said:


> You're getting gotten to. Take a chill pill, breh.
> 
> All the pairings you listed, the woman was either a valet or primarily used for managerial purposes. Becky is a wrestler. The former would be used as plot devices to advance a story for the main protagonist they are will and essentially that is why they fill in the role as "plot devices". Becky is the RAW Women's champion who's a character (or used to be) that does not depend on anyone and reeks shit in her way. Unless you're saying all women have to be plot devices. Not very "equality" of you, amirite? :tommy
> 
> ...


No, gotten to would be being upset that a male wrestler has an on screen girlfriend. Nothing about Rollins or Becky's core character has changed besides them having a girlfriend/boyfriend. 

It would be totally valid to say a relationship was ruining their characters if Seth was on his Scott Steiner womanizing tip as a character prior to this. Or Becky was a butch lesbian man hater. Then it that situation yeah it would make no kayfabe sense for them to be together. But those aren't their characters. 

The biggest thing though is the crowd last night and tonight loved Seth and Becky interacting. So now you just got a bunch of folk grasping at straws about how something is ruining characters, despite the crowd clearly saying "hey we actually enjoy this".




MonkasaurusRex said:


> Now while I'm not against the Becky/Seth dynamic as it is being presented because it's at least a departure from convention. I think the dynamic is what most people are taking issue with. They seem to think it makes him seem weak because he isn't the dominant persona in the pairing. In all of the aforementioned pairings, it was exactly the opposite of that, they weren't the dominant persona. I won't venture to guess as to why people are having trouble with this off the beaten path type of booking. I'm sure others will endeavour to make those claims.


And I could get that point if Becky was beating up Corbin for him, but she's not. me". But as of now what's happened isn't out the norm. His girlfriend handled a woman who was starting shit for him big deal. His girlfriend held the ropes for him because "lol your supposed to hold the ropes for me" big deal. That's the type of shit that happens in actual relationships.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> No, gotten to would be being upset that a male wrestler has an on screen girlfriend. Nothing about Rollins or Becky's core character has changed besides them having a girlfriend/boyfriend.
> 
> It would be totally valid to say a relationship was ruining their characters if Seth was on his Scott Steiner womanizing tip as a character prior to this. Or Becky was a butch lesbian man hater. Then it that situation yeah it would make no kayfabe sense for them to be together. But those aren't their characters.
> 
> The biggest thing though is the crowd last night and tonight loved Seth and Becky interacting. So now you just got a bunch of folk grasping at straws about how something is ruining characters, despite the crowd clearly saying "hey we actually enjoy this".


Again, stop being "gotten to". Just like you have your perspective, I and others have ours. Chill.

No one is mad Seth has a girlfriend. At least from what I've seen from this thread. It's the portrayal of the relationship. Clearly, Seth and Becky hate this angle and their awkwardness tonight and last night only further validate that notion. Also, here's the thing, men and women don't like seeing or getting behind emasculated characters, especially when they are champions. It gives off a vibe of vulnerability from someone like Seth, who in the past would more than likely take advantage of a situation rather than be taken advantage. Especially if he is one of your top faces and this is ultimately why this angle does not work. 

Their characters are portrayed as alphas and when you have two alphas, guess what? Someone's got to be a beta and it does neither one of them any good. Blame whatever you want but people naturally follow and invest behind those with confidence, assurance, and stern aptitude. People would have hated this shit too if Becky was being cucked because it would be the antithesis of this character she has gotten over for months.

You can make reference to them as a couple without sacrificing their core attributes as characters. It's not about being "butch" or "womanizing". It's about being consistent with the way Seth and Becky are being seen. Right now, Seth comes off as a cuck who's letting his rivals ridicule him while he stands there. You think Austin's standing there without whooping someone's ass? You think Rock's standing there without verbally eviscerating them? Cena? Even Roman?

It's not grasping at straws. It's simply people not giving a company the benefit of the doubt when they don't deserve it and can't book a genuine romance angle. If you accept the bare minimum, more power to you breh but then don't try to justify it to others who won't accept mediocrity.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Becky makes Seth look like a big bitch.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



EMGESP said:


> Becky makes Seth look like a big bitch.


Small* bitch :Cocky


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



EMGESP said:


> Becky makes Seth look like a big bitch.


Its obvious that Becky is the one that wears the pants in the relationship


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> Macho and Elizabeth
> Elizabeth and Luger
> Goldust and Terri
> Cody and Brandy
> ...


This thread is the clearest example of beta males projecting their insecurities onto an on screen character that I've ever seen


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



WINNING said:


> Again, stop being "gotten to". Just like you have your perspective, I and others have ours. Chill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you watching the same show as me?

How can Seth come off as a cuck in your eyes because Corbin cracked a joke. This is the Corbin he's been consistently beating on and off (according to Corbin) for months? The same Corbin he beat out of the ring tonight. This argument only makes sense if Corbin was getting the better of him and talking shit about it. But what actually happened was Corbin is making excuses on why he can't beat Rollins even when Corbin stacks the deck in his favor.

Even the whole "well their both supposed to be alphas and they can't be alphas together" point doesn't make sense. Why can't they? Becky will handle her business, Rollins will handle his business, and they're going to do it together as a couple. 

None of these arguments y'all are making against it make any kayfabe sense. It's one thing to not like the pairing because you don't like it. It's another to twist what's actually going on to make it seem like your reasoning is based in kayfabe.





Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> This thread is the clearest example of beta males projecting their insecurities onto an on screen character that I've ever seen


It's insane like when was having a strong woman a negative lol. Like you'd think last Becky took out Corbin and pulled Rollin's dead body over him for the win or some shit.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

they don't cal her the MAN for nothin


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

I mean, Seth is one of my favorites, always was my favorite from The Shield, plus I like Becky, probably my 3rd favorite of the women behind Bliss and Ember, but I really just don't like the Seth and Becky stuff either. I mean they don't need to be together on-screen, it's really no point in it. For more than the whole way it makes them look. Like others have said they just come off so awkward together on TV, and you can tell they don't really seem to like it. It might not damage them to bad, but it's going to just get annoying if they keep it going to long.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> Are you watching the same show as me?
> 
> How can Seth come off as a cuck in your eyes because Corbin cracked a joke. This is the Corbin he's been consistently beating on and off (according to Corbin) for months? The same Corbin he beat out of the ring tonight. This argument only makes sense if Corbin was getting the better of him and talking shit about it. But what actually happened was Corbin is making excuses on why he can't beat Rollins even when Corbin stacks the deck in his favor.
> 
> ...


I am. That's why I'm saying it and will be validated as this story continues if tonight was any indication.

Seth's history as a character, to repeat once again, is someone who takes advantage of the situation rather than being taken advantage. When he was by the Authority, he had to beat HHH at Mania to do it. The angle with Seth and Becky hasn't developed fully to expect people to actually be invested in the characters in that setting unless you're a stan for both. Why do Seth and Becky HAVE to necessarily be together to stop them when they already have TWICE (well Becky tapped Lacey clean twice so Rollins needed her indirectly to retain the title)?

The alpha line does make sense. You just don't understand the point. In real life, when two alphas are together, they naturally butt heads until one of them back down. That's what this is being portrayed as with Seth and Becky. Becky was more over, had a stronger presence, carried herself more than Seth, and talked for the duration of the opening segment.

Nobody is asking for Seth to say to Becky "Hey bitch, don't interrupt me." but people aren't asking for Seth to stand there and be verbally emasculated by Corbin while Becky has to talk for him. He's the Universal champion, he can handle it on his own. Wasn't he swinging chairs at people last week? Where did that same energy go?

You can use kayfabe to masquerade the excuse for the WWE going down this route but not everyone has to like it and not everyone has to think this is good for Seth or Becky because of it isn't. All this is going to do undermine Seth as a champion while dismantling Becky's attributes as The Man because this angle is the antithesis of what they are supposed to be.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



WINNING said:


> I am. That's why I'm saying it and will be validated as this story continues if tonight was any indication.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, your alpha line makes no sense. Relationships in real life are all about fucking compromise, so your "they'll buttheads until one backs down" point makes no sense. 

As far as Becky being more over this is nitpicking. The crowd loves Seth, the crowd loves Becky, the crowd loves Seth and Becky together. It would be one thing if Seth got Reigns type reactions but he doesn't. 

Seth had already beat Corbin out of the ring, so Corbin had to result to ineffective jokes. And again a heel saying something mean and cutting to a face and not getting murdered isn't some rare occurrence. Do you know how often face Rock got hit with something just as cutting as the shit he would say to folk? 

I'm not using kayfabe to masquerade anything. I'm taking exactly what's presented instead of writing my own fanfiction of what happened and getting upset about it. 

Again it makes more sense to just say, "yeah this pairing isn't for me". Instead of pretending your dislike has any logical kayfabe merit. For fucks sake you're trying to Rollins as a cuck or emasculated because Corbin had a mean line towards him, while ignoring Rollins had just beat Corbin out the ring and sent him with his tail tucked between his legs.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

He is the champ and is banging Becky Lynch. 

Think he's doing ok to me....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> No, your alpha line makes no sense. Relationships in real life are all about fucking compromise, so your "they'll buttheads until one backs down" point makes no sense.
> 
> As far as Becky being more over this is nitpicking. The crowd loves Seth, the crowd loves Becky, the crowd loves Seth and Becky together. It would be one thing if Seth got Reigns type reactions but he doesn't.
> 
> ...


The alpha line makes sense because it happens on a normal basis in real life situations, breh. It does. You just refuse to understand it to defend the company with anything it does, whether justified or not. You're a good fan, for sure.

Yes, Seth comes off as an emasculated cuck, whether it was the intention of the company booking it as such. Both don't need each other to solve their problems since they've been able to handle it on their own separately up to this point. You're just trying to push a narrative I'm not willing to bite the bait on.

The crowd loves Becky and to a much lesser degree Seth but that doesn't equate or mean they like them together. At least not the majority. Apparently, you're watching a different show in that case.

It's not about "hating women", as much as people like you will try to force that false narrative to think you made a point when you didn't. It's about wanting good storytelling. It would have made more sense to not mention them dating or even confirm the rumors UNTIL now where Becky saves a fellow champion in Seth who's match had the referee is who she is feuding with. Then you start from there were you build months and weeks of them having each other's back (not always, though) to where you build a romantic interest. See, it's called storytelling and getting fans emotionally invested in a way that doesn't make the story contrived, you know?


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Becky is doing a job at burying Seth Rollins career. I mean ffs look at her Twitter dp lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



WINNING said:


> The alpha line makes sense because it happens on a normal basis in real life situations, breh. It does. You just refuse to understand it to defend the company with anything it does, whether justified or not. You're a good fan, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it really doesn't. Strong men and women can date and still be strong men and women. It's not some either or situation. He only looks like a cuck to folk who think that somehow there's an issue his woman smacked a bitch up on his behalf. 

Your getting fans emotionally invested shit makes no sense when fans clearly are digging them interacting. Now, yes your way of slow burn could've been a way to do it. But if you think Seth looks like a cuck now, how would he look better if he decided "Becky saved me and my title from Corbin I'mma throw myself at her".

Just because something is built long doesn't mean it's better storytelling than something done quickly and efficiently. They loosely established that Seth and Becky were a thing. Then only went to it when the situation called for it. And the fans are digging it.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

RapShepard is a gimmick poster. He's like WWEs #1 defender and fan.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm starting to think there's a lot of regressed sexual desire for Seth by these haters of his, especially with how much they constantly bring up his dick. We have women on this site and they don't bring up whether they think he's big enough for them or not. 

As for the segment. I only have an issue with how awkward their onscreen relationship is, its obvious they aren't comfortable doing this(particularly Becky) and this does nothing for ether of their characters. I didn't see this as Seth being emasculated or being a "cuck", Baron is just doing what most guys do when they constantly get their ashes kick, resorting to petty insults. I know the current climent in the west is anti man and anti masculinity and constantly trying to force women on to roles people don't want to see them in but this isn't a case of that. This is the case of an old out of touch man writing romantic segments with two people who don't have any onscreen chemistry with one another.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RamPaige said:


> I'm starting to think there's a lot of regressed sexual desire for Seth by these haters of his, especially with how much they constantly bring up his dick. We have women on this site and they don't bring up whether they think he's big enough for them or not.
> 
> As for the segment. I only have an issue with how awkward their onscreen relationship is, its obvious they aren't comfortable doing this(particularly Becky) and this does nothing for ether of their characters. I didn't see this as Seth being emasculated or being a "cuck", Baron is just doing what most guys do when they constantly get their ashes kick, resorting to petty insults. I know the current climent in the west is anti man and anti masculinity and constantly trying to force women on to roles people don't want to see them in but this isn't a case of that. This is the case of an old out of touch man writing romantic segments with two people who don't have any onscreen chemistry with one another.


It's very odd though; because the segment with Corbin and Lacey was drastically different. Corbin called his shot like an absolute boss and it got Lacey flustered and properly hot, yet that is looked at as heel behaviors in the sight of the writers. Makes no sense.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

WINNING said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > No, your alpha line makes no sense. Relationships in real life are all about fucking compromise, so your "they'll buttheads until one backs down" point makes no sense.
> ...


Becky is booked as the 2nd most alpha woman they've ever had after Ronda, while Seth is just booked as a regular guy who's good at wrestling, he's never been an alpha type like a Brock Lesnar or even a Roman Reigns. Based on their characters it makes sense they are presenting her as the dominant person in the relationship. 

If they are, I don't know, that's just what I'm reading on here. 
"


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

This whole "Seth is a cuck" thing is absolutely bizarre to be honest. It feels like people are over doing it to make up for their own insecurities or some shit.

Has he even lost a match this year at all? When Corbin threw an insult at him about Becky, the crowd just straight booed, absolutely nobody agreed with Corbin and thought "Wow he's right, it's all Becky" judging off that reaction. So why on earth would he acknowledge the petty, false insult from the bad guy at all?

Besides, I don't think Seth has ever been consistently presented as this super tough alpha male character. He usually stands up for himself, when necessary, but I think he's presented closer to an every man than a super badass.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

I really hate how awkward Becky & Seth are. For a real life couple, they have literally no chemistry on camera lol. I even said in the Raw thread that Seth had more chemistry with Mox (especially during their 2017 reunion storyline) than he does with Becky :lol

This entire angle is just not doing it for me. Hopefully it lasts only a few weeks and everybody can move on.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

I prefered Cena and Nikki over that shit but then again it's such good shit to someone! :vince5


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Mox Girl said:


> I really hate how awkward Becky & Seth are. For a real life couple, they have literally no chemistry on camera lol. I even said in the Raw thread that Seth had more chemistry with Mox (especially during their 2017 reunion storyline) than he does with Becky :lol
> 
> This entire angle is just not doing it for me. Hopefully it lasts only a few weeks and everybody can move on.


I don't expect them to get intimate on-camera, perhaps a short kiss here and there after a match. But Becky is clearly against the mushy heart to heart stuff, especially since it doesn't work with the character she plays at all. Also, Mox is a more dynamic actor than both of them, there's very few situations he can't handle, even if he doesn't want to. 

I expect it to be more of a good cop/bad cop thing at best. Becky being the bad.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

His just a corporate pet. And probably loves working with his girl. But Jesus fuck this is going to main event extreme rules. Yes I know it's not an important ppv but this match is going to suck


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Strategize said:


> I don't expect them to get intimate on-camera, perhaps a short kiss here and there after a match. But Becky is clearly against the mushy heart to heart stuff, especially since it doesn't work with the character she plays at all. Also, Mox is a more dynamic actor than both of them, there's very few situations he can't handle, even if he doesn't want to.
> 
> I expect it to be more of a good cop/bad cop thing at best. Becky being the bad.


Even their hugs look awkward, yet Seth never had any issues handing out intimate looking hugs to Mox and Roman LOL. He's clearly more comfortable with showing love to his bros than he is to his girl.

If you'd told somebody that didn't know that Seth & Becky were a couple off camera they probably wouldn't believe you haha.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> You can't sit here and act like Savage would never be the butt of a heel joke when he had an entire feud based on somebody fucking his bitch.
> 
> End of the day Rollins is the same guy who has been beating Corbins ass to the point Corbin needed Lacey to hopefully help him, but of course you don't acknowledge that. Even out of that Rollins in kayfabe has threatened to kill Edge, stomped Ambrose's head through a cinderblock, and just last was beating the shit out of folk with chairs last week. Rollins has consistently shown he's with he'll do whatever, in order to accomplish his goals.
> 
> ...


Are you being intentionally oblivious? Its not just about the joke Corbin made tonight. Its about the announcers repeating over and over that hes "Beckys Boyfriend." Becky calling him the "mans man" right to his face. Becky being the one slapping him on the ass and leading him up the ramp. The Instagram pic where shes in the forefront while hes got his eyes closed on her shoulder like he owes her his life.


Do you not see whats going on here? Even big time Rollins marks do, except DammitC who would watch Rollins poo and give it 5 stars. Corbins joke was just the cherry on top dude.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> No, it really doesn't. Strong men and women can date and still be strong men and women. It's not some either or situation. He only looks like a cuck to folk who think that somehow there's an issue his woman smacked a bitch up on his behalf.
> 
> Your getting fans emotionally invested shit makes no sense when fans clearly are digging them interacting. Now, yes your way of slow burn could've been a way to do it. But if you think Seth looks like a cuck now, how would he look better if he decided "Becky saved me and my title from Corbin I'mma throw myself at her".
> 
> Just because something is built long doesn't mean it's better storytelling than something done quickly and efficiently. They loosely established that Seth and Becky were a thing. Then only went to it when the situation called for it. And the fans are digging it.


I explained it to you multiple times very clearly. LOL @ two alphas staying together without assertiveness. You just keep moving the goalposts every time someone answers your innate rationale. Live in your bubble if you prefer, slick. In this instance, yes a long yet understandable timeframe of storytelling would make much more sense than simply force-feeding contrived plots just to do it. I can see why WWE won't change anytime soon if we're so quick to defend this kind of mediocre "entertainment" and "storytelling".



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> RapShepard is a gimmick poster. He's like WWEs #1 defender and fan.


No, there wouldn't be any Wreddit tier posters or company shills that would sign up and lurk here to push a narrative. None of the sort here.



Mox Girl said:


> I really hate how awkward Becky & Seth are. For a real life couple, they have literally no chemistry on camera lol. I even said in the Raw thread that Seth had more chemistry with Mox (especially during their 2017 reunion storyline) than he does with Becky :lol
> 
> This entire angle is just not doing it for me. Hopefully it lasts only a few weeks and everybody can move on.


They don't. It's rushed. It's a contrived. It's hollow. I was told everyone loves this story so you are clearly wrong.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

How do you even go from 2018 intercontinental Rollins who made the UV title look like a joke to the IC title 




To this shit? Whose wife did Rollins fuck backstage to deserve this shit?!!


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Seth proving Vince was right to choose Roman as FOTC.
At least Roman walk and talk like an alpha male unlike Cuck Rollins
What an embarrassing failure as top guy :ha
Just take the belt off him he is done.

EDIT: @DammitC where you are hiding boy you got lots of quoting to do


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Ace said:


> lmfao did Becky really slap his ass? <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> This dude is so done.


 she did...
Listen man I am a Rollins fan, and I am a fucking FEMINIST to the point I used to teach young girls who didnt go to school in Africa. So this isnt even me being a misogynistic person or showing toxic masculinity....but bro NEVER ever potray your top guy like that. This is like they are killing my boy on purpose ? she slapped his ass and then sat on the ring cable so he could get out of the ring......this was gor me the worst moment of his career. Even his fucking injury in 2016 wasnt that bad because at least we knew when he came back he would be over as fuck ( wwe ruined it but still). But this here, presenting the top champion as some beta cuck who gets spanked by his girlfriend......
They are fucking destroying his career, look at all the tol guys in the world 
Okada is a fucking rich guy, the rain maker who is the ace. Dude's character is about being a luxurious talented motherfucker 
In aew their top face is Kenny omega, dude is a straight up badass who likes to fight stronger opponent because it allows him to put on a show. Dude is a fucking Saiyan! Jericho is a Rockstar, Jon Mosley is an absolute chaotic ass kicker who gives no fuck, wreck shit and get away with it....even in nxt, Adam Cole is the leader of a dominating gang....and now there is compare the shit they are doing to Rollins to all these guys...how the hell is he supposed to look even remotely on their level?!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Qudhufo said:


> Becky is doing a job at burying Seth Rollins career. I mean ffs look at her Twitter dp lmao


 Dude, I swear she went into business for herself by slapping him in the ass to assert dominance :lmao

It sounds stupid and it was just a light moment, but it's true, it diminished Seth.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Ace said:


> Dude, I swear she went into business for herself by slapping him in the ass to assert dominance :lmao
> 
> It sounds stupid and it was just a light moment, but it's true, it diminished Seth.


The last 48 hours haven't done him any favors, his new GF outpops him, can't win a match without her, he get's low blow by Lacey and he comes out with stupid tweets taking pot shots at a better worker then him. His stock has fallen quite a bit in recent times.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Their dynamic seems like it's going to have Becky be the brash, outspoken, ain't I a stinker? type, and have Seth be Jim Halpert just smiling at everything she does like it's the best thing in the world.. As someone who does not find Becky adorable, this will not be fun for me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



patpat said:


> she did...
> Listen man I am a Rollins fan, and I am a fucking FEMINIST to the point I used to teach young girls who didnt go to school in Africa. So this isnt even me being a misogynistic person or showing toxic masculinity....but bro NEVER ever potray your top guy like that. This is like they are killing my boy on purpose ? she slapped his ass and then sat on the ring cable so he could get out of the ring......this was gor me the worst moment of his career. Even his fucking injury in 2016 wasnt that bad because at least we knew when he came back he would be over as fuck ( wwe ruined it but still). But this here, presenting the top champion as some beta cuck who gets spanked by his girlfriend......
> They are fucking destroying his career, look at all the tol guys in the world
> Okada is a fucking rich guy, the rain maker who is the ace. Dude's character is about being a luxurious talented motherfucker
> In aew their top face is Kenny omega, dude is a straight up badass who likes to fight stronger opponent because it allows him to put on a show. Dude is a fucking Saiyan! Jericho is a Rockstar, Jon Mosley is an absolute chaotic ass kicker who gives no fuck, wreck shit and get away with it....even in nxt, Adam Cole is the leader of a dominating gang....and now there is compare the shit they are doing to Rollins to all these guys...how the hell is he supposed to look even remotely on their level?!


 LMFAO, she held the ropes down for him :lmao

It only gets worse, wow. 

Vince is actively going out of his way to bury this dude so he can say "I told you so" and go back to Roman.

You don't book your top star to be a beta cuck, no man, woman or kid is going to respect a beta or take them seriously.

Seth is coming off like a real loser in all of this, the heels are making him out to be a joke while he stands there and takes it and his gf is diminishing his manhood and making him look like a complete geek. He's coming off like Kevin Federline in all of this.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Randy Lahey said:


> That is a good way to describe the WWE marks that remain supporters of the company.
> 
> In the fall, this forum is going to be AEW vs WWE. We all know who the WWE fans are going to be. Basically anyone supporting Kofi and Seth. Anyone that grew up with this PG/PC/SJW watered down bullshit the WWE calls "entertainment"...these people can stick with WWE. T
> 
> The rest of us will be watching AEW, along with many others who've quit WWE permanently.


AEW is more SJW because they have a transwoman on their women's roster. They kept bragging about their diversity too.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RainmakerV2 said:


> Well God damn. I forgot when Macho fucking let a guy booked like Baron Corbin tell him to get an apron and make a sandwich and he stood there fucking dumbfounded and let Liz talk instead.
> 
> 
> Fucking when was this? I missed this. Can I gets a link? Holy predictable likes too. Good God you guys are like a cult.


lmao I love Corbin too but you can't let a mother fucker who is booked like him say that to you hahahaha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Whatever chances Seth had left to be the face of the company have died after this angle. I know times have changed and there is all this stuff about womens equality and stuff, but let's face it, deep down, wrestling still is a very male oriented business/sport, so if they see that the alleged top guy in the company is not the dominant one in his relationship a fair share of the fanbase is gonna think that he can't kick ass if he can't be at least portrayed as an equal to his girlfriend.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> RapShepard is a gimmick poster. He's like WWEs #1 defender and fan.


Only weirdo wrestling fans could find fault in watching things you enjoy while not crying about why your favorite characyer isn't the main character or why they have a girlfriend that isn't useless.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Are you being intentionally oblivious? Its not just about the joke Corbin made tonight. Its about the announcers repeating over and over that hes "Beckys Boyfriend." Becky calling him the "mans man" right to his face. Becky being the one slapping him on the ass and leading him up the ramp. The Instagram pic where shes in the forefront while hes got his eyes closed on her shoulder like he owes her his life.
> 
> 
> Do you not see whats going on here? Even big time Rollins marks do, except DammitC who would watch Rollins poo and give it 5 stars. Corbins joke was just the cherry on top dude.


You know the announcers have called Becky his girlfriend right. Then the rest have you been in a relationship before? A woman jokingly slapping her man on the ass is common as fuck. 



WINNING said:


> I explained it to you multiple times very clearly. LOL @ two alphas staying together without assertiveness. You just keep moving the goalposts every time someone answers your innate rationale. Live in your bubble if you prefer, slick. In this instance, yes a long yet understandable timeframe of storytelling would make much more sense than simply force-feeding contrived plots just to do it. I can see why WWE won't change anytime soon if we're so quick to defend this kind of mediocre "entertainment" and "storytelling".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't be upset at me because your reasons for why this is ruining folk are shitty. Make better arguments that don't boil down to "and because Becky isn't useless she weakens Rollins". 

This is just a bunch of reaching


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

All I know is the WWE have not been able to recapture the multi-layered relationship story since Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth. They won't either with Seth Rollins and Becky Lynch. Even comparing them is hilarious.

Miss Elizabeth enters the WWF and is chosen over all the experienced male managers in the company instantly putting focus on her beauty and brains. Months later she leads him to the IC title.













Savage got HEAT as he was suppose to for his treatment of Elizabeth. It created the heel and babyface dynamic in a heel package which was brilliant creating a duality for fans to pay attention to them.

Then we had the psychology of Macho Man analyzed on why he was doing what he was doing.





The backstory was told how close Liz and Macho were, but they never really admitted they were in a relationship. They use to have Mean Gene allude to they were more than manager and wrestler relationship.





When things started to change was how Macho would defend Elizabeth's name and even her against George Steele. Look at his response to Gene Okerlund accuses Liz of being more than his manager. Who cares for her the most?





It was character building with a face attribute which was weird because he was deep in his feud with Steamboat, but he would soon be the hottest face after losing the IC title.

Months later Liz shows her love for Savage by putting her body on the line to defend Savage from an attack. She even ended the beef with Hogan to save him from Jimmy Hart's henchmen of HTM and The Hart Foundation. This lead to the forming of the Mega Powers.





Then we know months later Savage becomes WWF World Champion and Liz becomes the 1st Lady of Pro Wrestling. We know the things that happened after.

Those who are saying that one will come off as the heel and babyface they continue with Rollins and Lynch they are right. If they want to go down this route imo, they need to have Rollins get jealous of Lynch and try to control her because of his insecurity playing second fiddle. However the crowds react go from there, BUT these two look awkward as hell on screen together.
[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



rexmundi said:


> Not every man is an alpha. :draper2


Plus he’s a CrossFitter. 

Lift like a Beta, act like a Beta. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Seth lost any remaining credibility when he stood there like a 'book end' letting Lacey emasculate him!!

What should have happened is this.... Seth attacks Lacey and goes for the Curb Stomp, Baron attacks Seph from behind and then Lacey low blows Seth - Becky comes down to make the save....

Its more edgy it pops the crowd with something they are not expecting.

Granted there a vocal minority of Insecure white knight virgin neck beards on here and social media, ready to take offence on behalf of others or to point the finger at evil where none actually exists. It's such a shame that nowadays Vince bends over backwards to placate these feeble-minded simpletons, whilst the old Vince regarded would take it as a badge of pride to be complained about by their perpetually hyperventilating antecedents.

Now we will have Lacey and Rebecca emasculating the men till Summerslam


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

I’d go as far as arguing that he’’s being 
punished for Jon Moxley’s “sins”.

It’s petty, but you know... it’s Vince “Good Shit” McMahon whom we’re talking about..


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> Macho and Elizabeth
> Elizabeth and Luger
> Goldust and Terri
> Cody and Brandy
> ...


It's about the presentation. Those pairs above felt like they were no worse than on equal footing. Even when they were dysfunctional these pairs individually seemed to stand out equally as strong personalities.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Unless this ends with Seth Curbstomping Lacey, I couldn’t care less.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Damn right. Fucking hell, Seth Rollins. Get your woman in line. Women should be seen and not heard. Letting them say words is a slippery slope, they'll start thinking they can be autonomous beings that hold some kind of societal value.

Take it back to the good old days where the lady-folk smiled, waved and looked pretty in dresses. That's when MEN were MEN, dammit.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Becky's boyfriend was never good, glad people now see his true colors.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Ace said:


> Dude, I swear she went into business for herself by slapping him in the ass to assert dominance :lmao
> 
> It sounds stupid and it was just a light moment, but it's true, it diminished Seth.


Usually when the guy is a weak beta, either the woman reacts by taking charge of the relationship herself and despise the guy for it or she leaves him for a more dominant man.

Seems like Becky just wanna enjoy some that publicity a little bit longer before she decides to leaves him. :mj4


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

I've always been a Seth fan but he's much better as a heel. They were actually on the right track with him for a while but this pairing with Becky is really going to hurt him. He looked like a joke last night.

As much as I like Rollins and will take him over Reigns ANY day of the week, I hope Corbin wins the title. Its time to dethrone Seth and Kofi, have Corbin and Joe beat them, Kofi can chase until SS (then send him back to the midcard where he belongs) and have Joe vs Lesnar at some point. But I'm all in on Corbin, he's my guy and I want him to beat Seth.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Rollins is in a MAJOR tough position. He really can't saying anything to creative, other than nod and agree.

First off he's Champion, cause waves... title bye, bye. 

Cause waves that suppresses a Becky storyline... Becky bye, bye.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Tk Adeyemi said:


> Does this guy not have any creative control over his character as universal champion?


Nobody have creative control in WWE except Vince McMahon.


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*


----------



## thelastpope16 (Mar 17, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Ace said:


> LMFAO, she held the ropes down for him :lmao
> 
> It only gets worse, wow.
> 
> ...


Just ask yourself one question, if Roman was the champion?, would he be wrestling Corbin?

Fuck no 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



yeahright2 said:


> Nobody have creative control in WWE except Vince McMahon.


There's a lot of stuffs that scream Stephanie! Like the women's revolution, main eventing, Seth & Beck, etc.

I don't think Vince Freaking McMahon of all people is a male feminist. I just can't believe that.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

There are worked pairs in the MMC who had more on-screen chemistry than Seth and Becky, that didn't involve one person taking a huge backseat to the other in prominence

Alexa and Braun
Asuka and Miz
Carmella and R-Truth
Bayley and Finn

All had better onscreen chemistry than the "couples" who are "main eventing" Extreme Rules


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Yeah, Seth must have really lit up the room to pull Becky and vice versa. Big E had more chemistry with her Mum on Twitter.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



SayWhatAgain! said:


> He let's women dominate him out of fear they will leave for a larger cocked man.
> 
> What happened anyway? They cucking him out or something?


He's john Morrison 2.0.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> Macho and Elizabeth
> Elizabeth and Luger
> Goldust and Terri
> Cody and Brandy
> ...


If you want a good comparison, try these:

- Maria & Mike Kanellis
- Beth Phoenix & Santino Marella
- Carmella & James Ellsworth

Of course, they're all joke couples. Becky & Seth Lynch are the first joke couple being played by main eventers. That's why people don't like it and think that it ruined the credibility of Seth and the championship.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Cuck Boy Colby.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Once Lesnar comes down at Extreme Rules, that's when this will be somewhat worth it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Saying someone has a small penis is emasculating them? If Seth would've called her a slut then people would've been bitching about his slut shaming her.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

If Seth is supposedly a "emasculated beta cuck"(which I'm convinced people don't know what a cuck is) couldn't the same be said about Corbin? The only reason he even came close in beating Seth for the UV title is because of the assistance of a woman. Every other time Seth beat him clean.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

I had to unfollow Becky thanks to Seth. They are going to turn her into a school girl dating her high school sweetheart. The man's mystique and presence are gone.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Monterossa said:


> There's a lot of stuffs that scream Stephanie! Like the women's revolution, main eventing, Seth & Beck, etc.
> 
> I don't think Vince Freaking McMahon of all people is a male feminist. I just can't believe that.


Steph and others have creative _inputs_ (Like Bray coming up with most of the Firefly Funhouse stuff), but ultimate control is a Vince only thing.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Seth "The Woman" Rollins


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

It feels inappropriate for the two most important champions in the company who were participants in Wrestlemania main events to be in an intergender comedy feud. If Seth was still intercontinental champ and there was a midcard women's belt, maybe Becky was the Smackdown champ, this wouldn't feel as odd. But to see these people trading catty insults with each other and being booked in an intergender match that will...main event a PPV with the most important belts in the company on the line? 

Really?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



llj said:


> It's about the presentation. Those pairs above felt like they were no worse than on equal footing. Even when they were dysfunctional these pairs individually seemed to stand out equally as strong personalities.


Which was my entire point and anyone with a clear mind and rational perspective could see from the start but people just choose to be stubborn for e-points.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

*Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

I am not a fan of this dude even though he dates my favorite wwe star but I have to defend him. Ya all are getting really out of control with the Seth hate. You got guys on here clowning Seth when he has a way better life than you have. He is at the top in his industry and he is dating the top woman in the industry. Dude makes millions doing what he loves. People out here attacking the man’s personal character like that’s some dumb shit.
People are clowning Seth but who can replace him as the top guy.

Raw
Aj styles: failed as wwe champion
Joe: too old and does not have the corporate look of a champion that can represent wwe.
Drew: boring and can’t get crowd reaction 
Baron Corbin: laughable this guy dresses like a Apple beas waiter and he gets go away heat.
Brock: part time

Smackdown
Roman reigns: you mean the most pushed guy since cena who has failed and gets booed out of every arena.
Kofi: wwe champion
Daniel Bryan: perfect choice but he has health issues.

Many people here blame him for the ratings like common. The ratings have been tanking before Seth was champion. Besides very few people have moved ratings in wwe history. We have hogan who was a draw and the next draw was Steve austin and rock. Bret Hart and hbk were some of the lowest rated champions in history. John cena’s reign tanked the ratings after rock left to Hollywood so why is seth been blamed for wwe’s failure to revolutionize their product. I mean can’t we see that no matter who is champion it does not matter. Wwe last year had their 2 biggest mainstream stars in Brock and Ronda as champions and yet the ratings still ranked. 
I mean who else can take the title of Seth. He has a fanbase, his over and he sells merchandise. 


This forum is so toxic, I mean from a business standpoint many of the guys you guys pick with further tank the ratings. Face it guys nothing can save this company except Vince McMahon and the writers.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

He doesn't have DA LOOK and DA PRESENCE of a 7 ft tall bald guy with a waiter ring attire who bores everyone to death.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

He's shit on the mic, shit in the ring, has no charisma, can't draw, ended Sting's career with his recklessness, has the most annoying cuck voice I've ever heard and rides bitch with Becky. 

Is that a good enough explanation for ya?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

There's like 5 people irrationally hating on him.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Someone will take his spot as most hated of the month eventually.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He's shit on the mic, shit in the ring, has no charisma, can't draw, ended Sting's career with his recklessness, has the most annoying cuck voice I've ever heard and rides bitch with Becky.
> 
> Is that a good enough explanation for ya?


Beautiful explanation brother :clap

U forgot to mention that he looks like that geek from Ed, Edd n Eddy


















:mj4


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

Seth Rollins is actually becoming more underrated on here as time goes on tbh.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I am not a fan of this dude even though he dates my favorite wwe star but I have to defend him. Ya all are getting really out of control with the Seth hate. You got guys on here clowning Seth when he has a way better life than you have. He is at the top in his industry and he is dating the top woman in the industry. Dude makes millions doing what he loves. People out here attacking the man’s personal character like that’s some dumb shit.
> People are clowning Seth but who can replace him as the top guy.
> 
> Raw
> ...


I don’t see anyone lamenting Colby Lopez making a living or having a great life. People just don’t like the character he portrays on tv. You seem to have seriously lost perspective on what this is. It’s a pro wrestling forum. Nobody is going to have their lives ruined by the opinions stated here. If it devastates you this much, I would respectfully recommend you don’t read any of it.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

Every wrestler who holds a world title goes through this on the IWC, I even remember Ambrose being an internet darling and as soon as he became WWE Champion people turned on him on this board. It happens to everyone. That being said, I like Seth Rollins he has a rich history being a member of the Shield, his heel work alongside HHH and Stephanie, made the IC title important, and is a strong work horse. Dude is good to watch in the ring.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Nothing personal. He bores me. I don't think he deserves to be a top guy. Never liked his character.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He's shit on the mic, shit in the ring, has no charisma, can't draw, ended Sting's career with his recklessness, has the most annoying cuck voice I've ever heard and rides bitch with Becky.
> 
> Is that a good enough explanation for ya?


Not to mention, and this is the root cause of the recent wave of outrage, he's EMBARRASSING himself on Twitter. He sounds like a guy having a mid life crisis. 

"WWE IS FUCKING AMAZING! JON MOXLEY SUCKS AND COULDN'T HACK IT! VINCES DICK 4 LIFE!"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

Joe could. A well built Lashley could. I'd even give Reigns the title at this point.

Seff comes off as a boring champion on TV with no momentum or direction (and when he does get it, it's usually awful now) that benefits him as a character while the person comes off as an insecure prick who eats the WWE babble of "we're the best, if you aren't here, you ain't shit" while he big leagues other talents from promotions.

He doesn't come off likable, especially now. You may as well turn him heel to justify the reactions.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Macho and Elizabeth
> Elizabeth and Luger
> Goldust and Terri
> Cody and Brandy
> ...


The dudes were the one wearing the pants on your list clearly Seth isn't right now and I hate to admit it but it's a fact.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Randy Lahey said:


> Seth Rollins is so bad that I would cheer Roman. Thiis must be Vince's plan all along. Make someone else even worse than Roman the champ, in order to get Roman over.


What if Vince's plan all along was to make Roman look so bad that it got people cheering for Cena and missing him?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

Is this a "leave Britney alone" type thread? LOL


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

He simply is not FOTC material, he is the kind of person who makes the FOTC look good because he is good in the ring. Also his recent tweets and the stuff he said about Moxley are not helping him either


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

- all black attire, 20 moves a minute - epitome of current day 'wrestling'

- backstabs his best 'mate' once they leave the company

- complete and utter company shill for manchild mcmahon

- has absolute meltdowns on social media

some of the reasons why people hate him


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

He's the world champ, and world champions ALWAYS get hated on here. When Ambrose won the title a few years ago, he started to get shit on hard after all.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

I know Seth right now is IWC enemy #1 , and for good reason, but what can he / WWE do to recover this character? A character who in my eyes has become “Becky’s bitch” for all intents and purposes and who no one, guy or girl, seem to respect.

Should he turn heel and shoot on the crowds? Stun Becky for the shock value?what?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

Who is hating on the 2nd most popular champion right now?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Curb Stomp Lacey onto a steel chair and turn heel.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Stay off Twitter and maybe not run his friends down in interviews.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Emmanuelle said:


> Curb Stomp Lacey onto a steel chair and turn heel.


Omg bro that’s fuckin genius. Can you imagine the NUCLEAR heat he would get. I love this.



BarrettBarrage said:


> Stay off Twitter and maybe not run his friends down in interviews.


I don’t think him and mox are that close. I recall Seth said he didn’t even know mox had a staph infection and almost died until months after and he was hurt by that. So I don’t buy they are close friends at all. Coworkers who hung out at work I think is all it was.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



Emmanuelle said:


> Curb Stomp Lacey onto a steel chair and turn heel.


Change Lacey for Becky and we are onto something. And since he is a big GOT fan he should said "you are my Queen, now and always" before that :lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Nah, Becky will also turn heel by holding Lacey's head onto the chair. Double turn, baybay.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



Tk Adeyemi said:


> I am not a fan of this dude even though he dates my favorite wwe star but I have to defend him. Ya all are getting really out of control with the Seth hate. You got guys on here clowning Seth when he has a way better life than you have. He is at the top in his industry and he is dating the top woman in the industry. Dude makes millions doing what he loves. People out here attacking the man’s personal character like that’s some dumb shit.
> People are clowning Seth but who can replace him as the top guy.
> 
> Raw
> ...


- Cena didn't tank the ratings. Viewership went up in 2005 and 2006 over 2003 and 2004. 

- Rollins' merchandise sales are nothing special. He was outsold in Q1 of this year by Styles and Strowman. Despite having a stronger push than those two. 

- Pointing out the flaws in other performers does not excuse Rollins' shortcomings.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Lol Lacey on twitter 

Lacey Evans ~ WWE Superstar
@LaceyEvansWWE
·
8m
There isn't a "power couple" to begin with. They wont last just like their reign wont....and we'll make sure of it. #ExtremeRules


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

Meh.. I like Seth. Not a huge fan or anything, but I think he is a decent pro-wrestler.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Get off Becky and Vince's sugar tit.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

he needs...

- to spend less time having meltdowns on social media 

- an outfit that isn't all black

- to do less masturbatory in-ring gymnastics

- to spend less time following becky around like a lost puppy

- to recognise that he is being bullied by lacey and her borrowing of steph's emasculator gimmick

- to shed his image as a crossfit loving company shill who backstabs his mates

the last one will be the trickiest i feel


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Most stop being on twitter and stop backstabbing his friends in interviews.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

I dont think Seth Lynch can ever recover from this.

Once a cuck, always a cuck.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Cheat on the man with Lacey :rollins


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



Tag89 said:


> he needs...
> 
> - to spend less time having meltdowns on social media
> 
> ...



to spend less time having meltdowns on social media 

Agreed, he just needs to delete Twitter garbage. For now at least

- an outfit that isn't all black

Agreed, and quit with the full body suits. Gross.

- to do less masturbatory in-ring gymnastics

Lol

- to spend less time following becky around like a lost puppy

They will be broken up soon, doubt Becky enjoys all the extra attention especially since it’s taking away from her wrestling career. 

- to recognise that he is being bullied by lacey and her borrowing of steph's emasculator gimmick

Tough to change the scripts but this is what happens when you do as master Vince says,

- to shed his image as a crossfit loving company shill who backstabs his mates

Lol. True, what a classic bitch move.

the last one will be the trickiest i feel.

Agreed, my comments above


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Back up the crap he says on twitter..

"best wrestling on the planet"? Go out and prove it..


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

He's boring. He's not super small or anything but he's generic and doesn't stand out, he's awful on the mic, has little to no charisma. His work is shit, he just works super fast because he doesn't know what he's doing and spams high spots. And he's been overexposed over the past 5 years more than anyone not named Roman Reigns. The reason he's getting massive hate now is simple, its because he took Romans spot. Roman got shit because he didn't deserve the spot and now Seth will get shit because he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



Piehound said:


> Back up the crap he says on twitter..
> 
> "best wrestling on the planet"? Go out and prove it..


Ya did you see him clowning on osprey too? What a punk. He’s so self entitled it’s ridiculous


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



dsnotgood said:


> Ya did you see him clowning on osprey too? What a punk. He’s so self entitled it’s ridiculous


Yup - and Wade Keller too when he called him out on it and tried to give him some pretty good advice...and reminded him that what he is doing on twitter is "corbin-promo" level stuff..


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

His promos are what hurts him most in my opinion. He's also just not that interesting as a face. He needs an interesting heel to balance that and Corbin isn't it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

I would say he should ask Becky for his balls back but that would imply he ever had any to begin with :beckylol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Challenge Tom Cruise to an MMA fight.

I bet he'd get the shit kicked out of him.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Delete his Twitter account, keep his mouth shut and stop been overshadowed by his Boyfriend. Stop behaving like a spoiled child.

Oh also start having great matches.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



Mordecay said:


> Change Lacey for Becky and we are onto something. And since he is a big GOT fan he should said "you are my Queen, now and always" before that :lmao


I was actually thinking that watching Raw last night. Rollins has become Jon Snow season 7/8 :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

If you're not turning, shut the fuck up and log off for a couple of days.

Otherwise, just turn him heel. Not like he's been a great or entertaining babyface Universal champion.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

No man likes or respects a cuck or a delusional shill who shit talks his own bro. Seth is both.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



Ace said:


> No man likes or respects a cuck or a delusional shill who shit talks his own bro. Seth is both.


The fact he's bitching out a guy he called a "Friend", I do question how close they really are. I know Roman and Mox were really close, to the point he told WWE to stick it when they got far too personal with the cancer stuff. Plus plenty of pictures around of him and Roman out on the piss up together. But I've never seen any with Mox and Rollins together, if it's not a WWE event or something to do with the company.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



Tk Adeyemi said:


> I am not a fan of this dude even though he dates my favorite wwe star but I have to defend him. Ya all are getting really out of control with the Seth hate. You got guys on here clowning Seth when he has a way better life than you have. He is at the top in his industry and he is dating the top woman in the industry. Dude makes millions doing what he loves. *People out here attacking the man’s personal character like that’s some dumb shit.*


I can't speak for the forum, but on this bolded bit- Seth is exposing his personal character through his Twitter rants, and there's a lot of clear character flaws. 

And this is coming from someone who is a massive fan of Seth as a wrestler, I've got his shirt, DVD and other Shield merch. He's an awesome wrestler. I'm not going to question his talent, but he's coming across as a whiny, irrational bitch.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I can't speak for the forum, but on this bolded bit- Seth is exposing his personal character through his Twitter rants, and there's a lot of clear character flaws.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who is a massive fan of Seth as a wrestler, I've got his shirt, DVD and other Shield merch. *He's an awesome wrestler.* I'm not going to question his talent, but he's coming across as a whiny, irrational bitch.


But I think that could be very much questioned over recent times. I wouldn't even have him top 5 in WWE, and he doesn't get any near the top 20 in the world right now. But that's just an opinion.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

Because he is the Universal Champion. People complain on here about anything.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

Seth is the front man for a very bad product. That's all there is too it. He's having to defend WWE through a lot of pretense. All the stupid stuff he's been saying, its all about defending the product. 

Who do you go with? They only got a Roman heel turn and NXT invasion storyline. I don't see any other ideas that could perhaps make a difference. And even those probably wouldn't.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



Southerner said:


> Because he is the Universal Champion. People complain on here about anything.


No cause he's behaving like a spoiled man child. Nothing to do with him been champ. Although he's sucking at that too, or do you think his matches with Corbin have been amazing.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



looper007 said:


> But I think that could be very much questioned over recent times. I wouldn't even have him top 5 in WWE, and he doesn't get any near the top 20 in the world right now. But that's just an opinion.


I do understand the criticism over recent Seth stuff. Part of that is the opposition though, takes two to make great matches. I like Corbin more than most on here, but he's not the kind of talent that can hold up his end of a main event match. Rollins had probably the best WWE match this year with AJ though (at least on the main roster).

One thing I'll say is that Rollins can get too spotty, and he's definitely fallen back on that in recent times. If he works with someone that can reign the spottiness in a bit, he can produce excellent matches. Corbin isn't that kind of wrestler.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Rollins has been overshadowed by Becky. He portrays a beta male. I find hard to like his character. Is he supposed to be "The Woman" Rollins? It seems so.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

I was never a fan of Rollins. I only liked him in The Shield before the heel turn. But at the same time, a lot of the hate he gets is unwarranted and blown out of proportion. He's not the greatest overall but let's not act like booking and presentation isn't the REAL underlying problem here. The way they booked him to beat Lesnar hurt his image and the Styles feud was booked like shit. They have the guy coming out smiling like a stupid idiot every week, and now he's playing the "Becky's boyfriend" role. And look at who he's feuding with? BARON FUCKIN CORBIN. They've been feuding for like 3 months now. Of course the guy is gonna fail after all that.

People look at his booking and judge him overall based off of that. But neglect to look at the fact that Vince is the one killing the superstars. 

Rollins could be presented so much better but Vince is not gonna let that happen. Can't have him looking better than Roman Reigns can we? His Summer 2018 IC title run was fuckin awesome but WWE killed that immediately. Clearly, he was getting too popular and too over.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Ditching CrossFit and picking up some real weights would be step one on my list of things he should do to get his manhood back.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Turn heel on Becky Lynch.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

I think Rollins is unlucky, he's got to lead this shitty product because Reigns got hurt, he's the new face of the company, so he gotta succeed Cena and Roman as most hated.

The problem is he is waaay less of a star than Reigns and Cena, so people are not even bothering to hate him with so much intensity, which translates
to empty arenas and shitty crowd reactions.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Most stop being on twitter and *stop backstabbing his friends in interviews*.


I must have missed something. What's this part about?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Have a definable and interesting personality which means he's screwed. :Cocky


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Lorromire said:


> I must have missed something. What's this part about?


He did some interview where he said Dean Ambrose “took his ball and went home.” Basically insinuating that Ambrose was a quitter and / or couldn’t hack it.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

The more WWE tries to salvage his character the worse it'll get.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

I don’t know if he really can recover after all the BS that’s been going on with him recently, it’s pretty desperate at this stage.

If I was Vince I’d take the plunge and turn him heel and repackage him entirely, there’s not really any other option. Curb stomping Lacey Evans on a chair would probably receive a babyface type pop so I doubt that would work! haha

You could always have him just be himself but an exaggerated version. So take the corporate shill attitude that we’ve seen from him recently and just up the levels of arrogance and entitlement. It’s been done before but he could be like a new McMahon Helmsley Era Triple H type character but I’d maybe play into The Architect gimmick he had years ago and make it actually mean something. Perhaps make him more methodical, calculating and tactical in his offence where in place of 100 suicide dives, he actually works on a body part or tries to “design” his opponents downfall through his cleverness and cunning instead of just spot after spot after spot.

This would give him some character which fits the heel bill and actually make one of his many nicknames mean something, it would also make him more believable as a performer. As a fairly small guy for WWE main event standards, he needs a cutting edge when it comes to beating the bigger guys like Lesnar, Reigns, Joe and Strowman, this tactical knowhow would be it. He’d also obviously play all the heel cards and use them to his advantage but do it in a way that he doesn’t come across as a total coward like he did during his last heel run, at least try and make him somewhat of a threat.

On top of that I’d give him a new look and new entrance music.

The only thing really stopping this bit of fantasy booking is his thing he has going with Becky. If she also turned heel, it could work but I don’t see that happening any time soon or ever. He could always curb stomp Becky which would solidify Seth as the heel and Becky as the babyface but the WWE have already made their relationship public so that kind of rules out that option.

That’s one idea I thought of but literally anything is better than the shit they’ve got him doing right now.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Bring back the white pants.

In all serious though, crowds will still cheer him, so there isn't really anything to "recover" at least in managements eyes.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> I think Rollins is unlucky, he's got to lead this shitty product because Reigns got hurt, he's the new face of the company, so he gotta succeed Cena and Roman as most hated.
> 
> The problem is he is waaay less of a star than Reigns and Cena, so people are not even bothering to hate him with so much intensity, which translates
> to empty arenas and shitty crowd reactions.


I do agree with that. This should have been Roman’s cross to bear. And you can probably make a case that it’s partially Ronda & Becky’s as well.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Meh. We’ll see where the Seth and Becky stuff goes. As far as Seth burying current WWE complaints - the complaints were warranted - the same people complaining - got him over and signed. It’s a little like when someone on this forum uses “IWC” or “mark” or more specifically “smark” as a derogatory term. Sorry guys, you, also, are part of the “Internet Wrestling Community” and are a “mark/smark” just by using this website. It’s like saying Earth sucks, I can’t believe you are cool with living here ya stupid mark.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Turn heel....and transfer this kind of internet heat over, its virtually the only way. No one will buy him as a face anymore thats smartened up.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



StylesClash90 said:


> The dudes were the one wearing the pants on your list clearly Seth isn't right now and I hate to admit it but it's a fact.


For me Nothing beats Macho Man and Elizabeth, damn that bit out WM 7 when Savage carried that sorry sack of crap Warrior to a classic, then Elizabeth saving Randy from Sherri and that hug. Had the damn crowd crying, won't ever see that happening again.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



kingnoth1n said:


> Turn heel....and transfer this kind of internet heat over, its virtually the only way. No one will buy him as a face anymore thats smartened up.


I never got the love for his heel stuff, he never had classic matches either during his reign even before his injury. Some seem to rewrite a lot of history for some stars on here. A heel turn and bringing back a pair of white pants ain't changing anything. The hate will go away as the crowds at RAW don't care about what he said on Twitter, he needs to stay showing why some rate him as a top worker in the ring and stop been overshadowed by his GF.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



looper007 said:


> I never got the love for his heel stuff, he never had classic matches either during his reign even before his injury. Some seem to rewrite a lot of history for some stars on here. A heel turn and bringing back a pair of white pants ain't changing anything. The hate will go away as the crowds at RAW don't care about what he said on Twitter, he needs to stay showing why some rate him as a top worker in the ring and stop been overshadowed by his GF.


Yeah I get it, probably won't work. But he is shooting himself in the foot with an mp5 it seems like daily, he needs to hire a PR person to take care of his social media so he doesnt say anything just completely moronic. He is really making the whole company look bad with some of this stuff, being the "face champion." You said it yourself though, no classic matches pre-injury. He has a very skewered view of himself and it shows. He may be doing irreparable damage to himself right now. 

On a side note, I love good long term booking:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



kingnoth1n said:


> Turn heel....and transfer this kind of internet heat over, its virtually the only way. No one will buy him as a face anymore thats smartened up.


He sucks a bag of dicks as a heel too. Smart move would be to fire him and dare AEW to sign his ratings killing ass. That would be the most genius move of Vince's life.

At ER I'd have Lacey knock him out cold with the Woman's Right, step on his ice cube for the pin as she salutes the crowd.

Edit: Actually on second thought right after the match have Vince show up on the screen and fire his ass Jeff Jarrett style.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



kingnoth1n said:


> Yeah I get it, probably won't work. But he is shooting himself in the foot with an mp5 it seems like daily, he needs to hire a PR person to take care of his social media so he doesnt say anything just completely moronic. He is really making the whole company look bad with some of this stuff, being the "face champion." You said it yourself though, no classic matches pre-injury. He has a very skewered view of himself and it shows. He may be doing irreparable damage to himself right now.
> 
> On a side note, I love good long term booking:


I love shit talking Meltzer, not a popular thing to say on here. 

I think this kind of P.R ain't doing WWE any good. He just needs to stay off Twitter, just enjoy himself and he gets to have it off with Becky Lynch every night, what's he got to complain about. Sure his in ring work sucks and he is overrated but as he say's his bank balance is bigger and I'm sure he's not jealous that Ospreay, Omega, Bryan, AJ, Okada just piss all over him in the ring. Moxley had the balls to do something with his career. And he's not a childish dick with a small dick. But his bank balance is big and the crowds are flocking to WWE cause the product is awesome, so why are we complaining lol. 

For a guy who has everything any wrestler would want, he sure is a insecure guy and disloyal one at that.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He sucks a bag of dicks as a heel too. Smart move would be to fire him and dare AEW to sign his ratings killing ass. That would be the most genius move of Vince's life.
> 
> At ER I'd have Lacey knock him out cold with the Woman's Right, step on his ice cube for the pin as she salutes the crowd.
> 
> Edit: Actually on second thought right after the match have Vince show up on the screen and fire his ass Jeff Jarrett style.


True, hes a cunt for saying his friend couldn't hack it. Wouldn't be surprised if they have at it one day when Seth is on his inevitable trip on the way down.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Everything he has been doing lately is questionable but backstabbing Mox for no reason is what really crossed the line for me personally. I am sure he will still have his fans. I won't be one of them. In my eyes, he can't recover.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Man LOTS of seemingly pretty insecure dudes here threatened by Becky. 

They've literally done nothing but stood in the ring together as a couple and it's "OMFG SETH IS SUCH A PUSSY ROFLMAO OMFG HOW EMBARRASSING HE LETS HIS WOMAN DO THINGS!"

It's 2019 man babies. Relax.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Becky gets pinned at extreme rules. Seth checks on her looking concerned, helps her to her knees and then he curbstomps her.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

JTB33b said:


> Becky gets pinned at extreme rules. Seth checks on her looking concerned, helps her to her knees and then he curbstomps her.


He’d become a gigantic babyface if he did that.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Switch of twitter. Uncuck himself from Becky.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess Seth was not really too close to Mox. Makes sense.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



ClintDagger said:


> He’d become a gigantic babyface if he did that.


Becky is probally the most OVER face on the roster. He would get gigantic heat.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



ClintDagger said:


> He’d become a gigantic babyface if he did that.


Maybe to some people on here sure. To crowds though he'd get absolutely nuclear heat.

Won't happen though, they've tried to drive wedges in between people in storyline to the detriment of the real relationship before, they really don't want that here with the top stars, they'd be fucking eviscerated for it.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

There's nothing he can do. He's reached his peak. No matter how hard he tries, he just doesn't have "it." None of The Shield members do.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

hows he a cuck? i don't follow the lives of men as frequently as the rest of you


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Backlash? You mean from the internet? Yeah, that doesn't matter man. The internets allegiance changes like a plastic bag in the wind, if the live audiance begins to turn on him that would be a real problem.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

Whats with the idea that its irrational not to like Seth Rollins?

Every wrestler ever, every actor, musician, athlete, politician, etc ever has detractors. Seth isn't some God-tier talent that no one could possibly not like no matter how hard his fans try and paint this narrative of him being a flawless megastar.

He gets hate because he's in the top spot, and he simply isn't good enough to be there. He has way to many flaws. He cant cut a promo, he cant emote, he doesn't have any personality, he cant work a gimmick, he's got a generic look, he's got a generic moveset, and he's a charisma black hole.

His only positives are his athleticism, his spotty ring work and his indy cred, that last one ensures he'll always be over with a large portion of the remaining fanbase.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

I think his antics with a chair the other week, pushing him closer to the badass babyface rather than the grinning corporate champion, are the way to go.

Get him out of the skin-tight wrestling gear, put him in some jeans, and have him raise hell in the backstage area, attacking his opponents and anyone else in his way. He doesn't need to turn heel. He just needs to do something interesting. Like, ANYTHING interesting. Just showing up and having good matches isn't enough if you want to be seen as a true WWE superstar. It's ALL about putting yourself over as a character.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Jesus was hated by his people so Seth shall suffer the same fate. :rollins


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

Seth has absorbed the "fotc heat" that Cena and Roman had suffered. Simple as that. :cena4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Backstage after Raw sit down with Miz, Joe, Bray, Rusev, Owens and maybe a few others and get them to tell Seth what its like to have a personality, and teach him how to cut a promo finally.

He needs to develop another trait/ability other than being able to put on spotfest matches.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

He can stop running his mouth on Twitter. You're pretty much asking for it when you say WWE is the best wrestling on the planet. He might as well start tweeting that the Earth is flat.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Seth is slicker than a barrel of untreated medical sewage and three times as toxic. He was born when lightning hit a morgue dumpster during a total eclipse. His touch transmits ague, scabies, and preeclampsia. One squirt of his semen will dissolve all the compassion in your eggs, making you a clone-oven for his master-race of psychopathic, neck bearded yobbos who can only cum when they see midgets doing flips.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Where're all the Seth fanboys? They're so quiet, it's eerie... Normal they'd be here, defending their wet dream person like some sorta cult member.

On topic; Don't embarrass yourself on Twitter, stop being Becky's bitch and stop being a spotfest monkey with no personality.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

I don’t like Seth Rollins, never have and never will but this is not just a Seth Rollins issue. The disconnect that Rollins is suffering with the fan base actually spreads throughout the entire talent roster and can be applied to almost anyone.

If you look at the WWE for what it is, a performance art based product (it’s not a sport) then Seth fails in every aspect of the performance side of the business. He can’t cut a promo, he can’t talk or convince me that he’s a serious performer worth watching, he has no charisma, he is not believable, his voice is not threatening or carries any weight or threat, he can’t act and he doesn’t have any sort of character that fans can engage with and invest in. 

He is athletic for sure, he can wrestle and technically he is fine I guess but there’s a bit more needed in the WWE for him to draw money and be considered a real star let alone THE top star in the company. If you look at him he is very generic, bland and lacks any real star power. In a legitimate sport you can get away with lacking these entertainment qualities but in a primarily entertainment based business, lacking these attributes seriously affects your connection with the crowd and your ability to get over. Even the great sports stars understand these entertainment qualities as it helps them put themselves above the average guys: Michael Jordan, Muhammad Ali, Cristiano Ronaldo, Tiger Woods, Conor McGregor and so on. Obviously their talent puts them at the top first and foremost but this entertainment factor adds to that to make them superstars. 

It may be unfair to compare Seth or any of today’s talents with arguably the greatest of all time in Steve Austin but here me out. Steve Austin wasn’t a high flyer, a great technical wizard or a particularly exciting wrestler in terms of his actual ring work. Austin was a brawler and he looked and carried himself like a brawler, he was no frills which was reflected in every aspect of his character, move set, look and mannerisms from his basic black trunks, the way he walked, his pretty basic move set, his ******* accent and attitude and his anti authority stance. Even his nicknames meant something: The Texas Rattlesnake made sense as he’s from Texas and like a Rattlesnake he was unpredictable and this was reflected in his persona and move set, the Stone Cold Stunner is a pretty unpredictable move isn’t it? Imagine Steve Austin doing a Falcon Arrow or something a bit more technical and involved, it just wouldn’t fit his character at all! His music was shattering glass and then a basic beat which when played meant shit was going to go down and that an ass whooping was near! 

All these things combined gave you a very clear idea who Austin was as a character, as soon as you saw him you got it immediately! It’s not just Austin, look at all the greats: Flair, Michaels, Rock, Bret, Hogan all had this concept of character and you understood them and who they were and what they were all about.

With Seth and a lot of the talent roster today I just don’t make that connection and without that connection everyone might as well be the same boring, generic and characterless wrestlers just fighting for fighting’s sake. There’s just no reason to care! Why is Seth called The Architect, why does Roman wear a riot vest with a chest plate, what is The Roman Empire? What does Burn It Down mean? Why is Becky called The Man when she’s clearly not a man? 

Having a bunch of nicknames does not substitute for character.

I apologise for my long assed rant but this concept of character development is very important in pro wrestling and it needs to come back ASAP! This concept is lost on today’s audience and is a big proponent of why today’s product is so bad in my opinion.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

O man these responses are killer. I wonder if Seth ever checks in here to see this. He def needs a total reboot and I wouldn’t mind him changing his entire image, new music, hair, outfits, just be a heel.


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Don't piss about on Twitter.

Put the effort he is making into twitter into his promos, and if they are scripted at least make it sound like he believes in what he is saying. Could always ask Lacey for help in that area.

Act like a champion.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

To me it's that he just doesn't come off as a likeable guy and that wasn't always the case. Him being a babyface doesn't come off as believable.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Stop talking in twitter. He is digging himself even more of a hole. Unless the plan is to turn him heel but who would he face?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Where're all the Seth fanboys? They're so quiet, it's eerie... Normal they'd be here, defending their wet dream person like some sorta cult member.
> 
> On topic; Don't embarrass yourself on Twitter, stop being Becky's bitch and stop being a spotfest monkey with no personality.


They've been in hiding the past few days. It's been glorious.

Edit: They've been lurking in Lacey and Corbin threads. Literally doing the exact thing they have always accused the Seth haters of doing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Man up


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

nothing.....as long as the in house crowd support him i doubt he cares what people online has to say, Seth took the blue pill may as well let the guy enjoy his world of delusion, in the meantime wwe is doing good financially so no worries there


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



WINNING said:


> Joe could. A well built Lashley could. I'd even give Reigns the title at this point.


To be honest Lashley has been a charisma vaccum for nearly 15 years, Joe is another "bully" heel and Reigns is Reigns. 

Rollins is an OK talent, but his tenure as a main eventer exposes most of the main problems WWE has, like the absolute inability to create compelling characters and midcarder-feeling superstars acting as main eventers due to the lack of true stars, 

With a proper character, Seth Rollins could be a good uppercarder. But Seth Rollins VS Baron Corbin being the top feud of a show makes everything look like a complete joke. It feels like an Intercontinental Championship feud on Smackdown *at best*.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

My issue isn't with Seth as a talent. It's that he's starting to come off as a insecure kiss ass. He's also about to stop getting that "it's creative's fault" excuse from me seeing as he just admitted he has good amount of creative control and is content with his character turning into fucking panderer which is a far cry from what it was in his peak in 2014-2015.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



Interceptor88 said:


> To be honest Lashley has been a charisma vaccum for nearly 15 years, Joe is another "bully" heel and Reigns is Reigns.
> 
> Rollins is an OK talent, but his tenure as a main eventer exposes most of the main problems WWE has, like the absolute inability to create compelling characters and midcarder-feeling superstars acting as main eventers due to the lack of true stars,
> 
> With a proper character, Seth Rollins could be a good uppercarder. But Seth Rollins VS Baron Corbin being the top feud of a show makes everything look like a complete joke. It feels like an Intercontinental Championship feud on Smackdown *at best*.


I disagree on Lashley. If you saw his TNA World title run in 2014 and 2016, he is arguably the greatest World champion in that company's history. When he is given a clear direction and isn't tied down, he can be an explosive main event player and World champion. Hell, he even improved on his promo work there in his last run. 

Rollins, I agree with. He simply does not have the intangibles to be considered the face of the company or who should be the one to carry the said company. Rollins/Corbin in any decent to good period of WWE would be a filler midcard feud for the IC/US title. Not a main event program for one of your World titles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



The3 said:


> Who is hating on the 2nd most popular champion right now?


That was before his most recent tweets/interviews though


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

She's roasting his fans now :brock4


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143695110561050630

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143688666855948288


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She's roasting his fans now :brock4
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143695110561050630
> ...


Now why can't we have that character on tv?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



RamPaige said:


> If Seth is supposedly a "emasculated beta cuck"(which I'm convinced people don't know what a cuck is) couldn't the same be said about Corbin? The only reason he even came close in beating Seth for the UV title is because of the assistance of a woman. Every other time Seth beat him clean.


Corbin is a cowardly heel who is constantly clowned lol that is his character. Seth Rollins is the beast slayer remember? Oh wait he gave himself that nickname after a bunch of nutshots and chair shots. :rollins4:rollins4:rollins4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



bradatar said:


> Oh wait he gave himself that nickname after a bunch of *nutshots* and chair shots. :rollins4:rollins4:rollins4


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

haters who can't see he is the third biggest star in wwe behind The Face of WWE™ alexa and The Big Dog.

he can talk and perform in-ring perfectly well. who else would be a good choice for champion?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*

Just how low can Seth get? :brock4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Fearless Viper said:


> Just how low can Seth get? :brock3


Crotch level according to Vince


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



Tag89 said:


> he needs...
> 
> - to spend less time having meltdowns on social media
> 
> ...


He also needs
- a personality
- Charisma
- Aura
- To learn wrestling psychology
- To learn to sell


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

only in internet fantasy land is Seth losing popularity. casual fans still love him, and the iwc dweebs who don't like the "eeew icky romance" stuff are still going to watch next week anyway.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



BlackieDevil said:


> He also needs
> - a personality
> - Charisma
> - Aura
> ...


And even if he had all of that he's still stuck with a fucked up cuck voice that sounds like the lovechild of Stevie Richards and John Lauranitis so he'd still be screwed :brock4


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> It's pretty much a confirmation that this storyline is going to continue, and it's going to be the main thing RAW's built around. That's fucking scary and thread worthy IMO.


*laughs in AEW*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

He´s moving into Mike Kanellis territory... As long as he´s with Becky, he´ll be remembered as "Mr. Lynch".. So.. Dump her, I guess?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



NondescriptWWEfan said:


> only in internet fantasy land is Seth losing popularity. casual fans still love him, and the iwc dweebs who don't like the "eeew icky romance" stuff are still going to watch next week anyway.


He is catching a lot of shit in my Facebook group and on Reddit as well. My wife also called him a little bitch when she was sending me his tweets. She is about as casual as can be.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Seth buried himself on twitter then kept digging a deeper hole for himself because he lacked the intelligence to see just how poor his behavior was. He really made an ass of himself. Only his hardcore cultists would deny this fact. :Cocky


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



NondescriptWWEfan said:


> only in internet fantasy land is Seth losing popularity. casual fans still love him, and the iwc dweebs who don't like the "eeew icky romance" stuff are still going to watch next week anyway.


It's the other way round. He's always been more popular with the IWC than he has with the casual audience. Hence why his merchandise sales are nothing special, despite him being the most pushed performer in the company. And hence why viewership has seen record drops since he became champion. 

It's the IWC that is now slowly turning on him. About time.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



NondescriptWWEfan said:


> haters who can't see he is the third biggest star in wwe behind The Face of WWE™ alexa and The Big Dog.
> 
> he can talk and perform in-ring perfectly well. who else would be a good choice for champion?


I don't know about the talking part, it's one of the biggest slights agaisnt him is his promo work.

As for who could hold the belt

Bryan
Reigns
AJ
Joe
Owens
Zayn
Lesnar

Are perfectly good choices.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Seth should take all that passion he puts into his Twitter ramblings and actually put it into his promos and he might actually be half decent on the mic.

Or take that same twitter passion and put it into learning some psychology


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



dsnotgood said:


> Stun Becky for the shock value?what?


I was waiting for that when she interrupted him at the start of this week's RAW. It would have made things... interesting. WWE doesn't much do interesting though.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



NondescriptWWEfan said:


> haters who can't see he is the third biggest star in wwe behind The Face of WWE™ alexa and The Big Dog.
> 
> *he can talk* and perform in-ring perfectly well. who else would be a good choice for champion?


Which is a shame. Given the voice he has.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



Coyotex said:


> nothing.....as long as the in house crowd support him i doubt he cares what people online has to say, Seth took the blue pill may as well let the guy enjoy his world of delusion, in the meantime wwe is doing good financially so no worries there


That Financial line a fall back for die hard WWE fan's now. Fan's don't care about how much WWE makes, it's about been entertained and they ain't entertaining no one.

It's losing viewers and creativity is at it's lowest ebb. They couldn't even fill out Raw this week. 

We're not businessmen on here, so fan's bring out financial need to give it a rest.


----------



## Vectormane (Jun 26, 2019)

If Becky still had 2 belts then Seth would look weak. As of now they are both champs so I don’t see him looking weak. I see them losing at extreme rules. Then Seth having to do some heroic act or match to win both titles back to get him looking stronger.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Stop calling himself the best wrestler. Thats my only real gripe with him... i mean its okay to be confident and all but ... just dont be delusional. You are not even close.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



zkorejo said:


> Stop calling himself the best wrestler. Thats my only real gripe with him... i mean its okay to be confident and all but ... just dont be delusional. You are not even close.


I think that's what relied more people up then everything. The way he spoke to Ospreay who this year alone has eclipsed Rollins whole solo run so far in WWE and spoke down to him like he's a nobody. When he has the likes of Bryan and AJ in the same company, then Gargano down in NXT. It's tough to say you are the best around. I wouldn't even have him top 5 in WWE.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Becky's boyfriend claimed he has creative control on his character, what you are watching it's what he thinks it's perfection, now about him being a total piece of shit irl, well hes now showing his true colors, it happens.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



looper007 said:


> I think that's what relied more people up then everything. The way he spoke to Ospreay who this year alone has eclipsed Rollins whole solo run so far in WWE and spoke down to him like he's a nobody. When he has the likes of Bryan and AJ in the same company, then Gargano down in NXT. It's tough to say you are the best around. I wouldn't even have him top 5 in WWE.


And when Ospreay shuts him up... he defends himself with the amount of money he has made.... i mean.. wow.. he deserves this backlash after such a shit argument. He made himself look like an unreasonable and immature guy right after he is called out on being a delusional and wrong on his false claims.


----------



## Styl1994 (Jul 24, 2018)

What can Seth Rollins do 
Get a character 
Learn how to cut promos


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

He's currently the most talked about wrestler in the past month, that indicates to me he is doing great.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

Because he's not good?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Take a trip down memory lane the night he turned his back on The Shield right through to his WWE title reign at least and learn something.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



StylesClash90 said:


> Take a trip down memory lane the night he turned his back on The Shield right through to his WWE title reign at least and learn something.




What? Rollins had a major injury and got comeback pops which is why when they brought him back as heel they immediately turned him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*

Ive never liked him since day 1 so Im being rather honest in my dislike for the guy.

he simply very boring and has all the acting skills of a microsoft narrator.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

bradatar said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> > Take a trip down memory lane the night he turned his back on The Shield right through to his WWE title reign at least and learn something.
> ...


It's his Heel run that made that all turn out the way it did fans were begging for him while he was away but seriously he's not getting any better in his current role now he's not going to develop any further.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*

Its not that Rollins can't put on fucking great matches, he's just in the wrong promotion to perform them in.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*

Numbers that count to WWE-

Rollins Twitter followers- 3.5 million 
Ospreays Twitter followers- 146.1 thousand


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



Mister Abigail said:


> Numbers that count to WWE-
> 
> Rollins Twitter followers- 3.5 million
> Ospreays Twitter followers- 146.1 thousand


Why does that matter? There are people with 2 followers on Twitter that are infinitely better at what they do than those with millions.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



LPPrince said:


> Why does that matter? There are people with 2 followers on Twitter that are infinitely better at what they do than those with millions.


Because Twitter followers are a good indicator of how many eyes are on the person. Wrestling ability isn’t as important to WWE as potential sales. Never has been.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*

Can Becky confirm that 2.82 is accurate? :Cocky


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



LPPrince said:


> Why does that matter? There are people with 2 followers on Twitter that are infinitely better at what they do than those with millions.


Because obviously a huge # of followers can be translated as revenue potential to WWE. 

The mom and pop corner store will give you a "better" experience than Walmart, does anyone care? Nope, they go where they can get everything at the cheapest prices. Pretty sure a steakhouse is a better experience than McDonald's.

Not saying it's right, but that's life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



Mister Abigail said:


> Numbers that count to WWE-
> 
> Rollins Twitter followers- 3.5 million
> Ospreays Twitter followers- 146.1 thousand


Using Twitter followers :heston

This is an answer worthy of Seth "let's compare bank accounts" Rollins

Paige, Alexa and the Bellas have more Instagram followers than any male on the company, I guess they are better WRESTLERS than them :lol


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*

bit unfair this

it's like comparing asuka to mabel in terms of in-ring ability

i'll say it again - rollins should spend less time on twitter and more time improving in his in-ring psychology

then he can go back on twitter and clap back if he still feels the need to


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*

You don't even need to look at the stats. The eye test is more than enough. Plus for a supposed elite level worker, Seth sure had bunch of matches that got shit on and/or ignored by the live crowds.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



Mister Abigail said:


> Because Twitter followers are a good indicator of how many eyes are on the person. Wrestling ability isn’t as important to WWE as potential sales. Never has been.


But why should we care as fans what's important to WWE? We should care about whats important to us. That shouldn't be sales numbers, it should be quality of the work we're given for our entertainment, right?



matta5580 said:


> Because obviously a huge # of followers can be translated as revenue potential to WWE.
> 
> The mom and pop corner store will give you a "better" experience than Walmart, does anyone care? Nope, they go where they can get everything at the cheapest prices. Pretty sure a steakhouse is a better experience than McDonald's.
> 
> Not saying it's right, but that's life.


True. But there are those that prefer the steakhouse to the fast food joint. It shouldn't be a competition; folks should just watch what they like.

I just think these comparisons are pointless. Both are great talents.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



Mordecay said:


> Using Twitter followers :heston
> 
> This is an answer worthy of Seth "let's compare bank accounts" Rollins
> 
> Paige, Alexa and the Bellas have more Instagram followers than any male on the company, I guess they are better WRESTLERS than them :lol


And if bank roll determines greatness brock Lesnar is the greatest pro wrestler to ever live


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



Mordecay said:


> Using Twitter followers :heston
> 
> This is an answer worthy of Seth "let's compare bank accounts" Rollins
> 
> Paige, Alexa and the Bellas have more Instagram followers than any male on the company, I guess they are better WRESTLERS than them :lol


I don’t see where I said those numbers mean a better wrestler. I said they’re the numbers WWE cares about.

By all means, use Meltzer ratings if you want though. They’re a great and accurate representation of wrestling ability. :aj3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



Mister Abigail said:


> I don’t see where I said those numbers mean a better wrestler. I said they’re the numbers WWE cares about.
> 
> By all means, use Meltzer ratings if you want though. They’re a great and accurate representation of wrestling ability. :aj3


They are idiots, social media numbers mean fuck all.

Also, Lacey Evans has 110k followers, one of the lowest on the main roster, that hasn't stopped them from pushing her. In general, most WWE women have bigger social media numbers than the men, but you don't see them pushing a ton of women, so I don't think they care about it that much. But sure, keep using social media numbers :lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*

I never understood why people said Becky's Boyfriend was this supposed godly wrestler, I see him like a inferior John Morrison and Morrison it's meh.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*

I'm by no means a Rollins fan, but Will Ospreay isn't even close to him in anything that matters.

Rollins kills him in earning potential, has a much hotter chick and is a million times more famous. Not to mention Ospreay looks like a high school geek.

About the only thing this Ospreay guy does better than Rollins is flip around like an idiot.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



utvolzac said:


> I'm by no means a Rollins fan, but Will Ospreay isn't even close to him in anything that matters.
> 
> Rollins kills him in earning potential, has a much hotter chick and is a million times more famous. Not to mention Ospreay looks like a high school geek.
> 
> About *the only thing this Ospreay guy does better than Rollins* is flip around like an idiot.


He probably has a bigger penis.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*

Rollins vs Ospreay is the worst booked feud of the last decade. The promos have been largely atrocious, the workrate is lower than a Hogan match, and both guys ended up looking worse off. The only saving Grace is how hot the marks are for it, you rarely see this level of crowd engagement.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*

How many more of these rollins threads do we need?! @Brock; @Headliner; @Chrome; when are we going to start compressing all these threads into one bash fest?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



Brodus Clay said:


> He probably has a bigger penis.


How come straight men obsess over another dudes cock? That doesn't help the wrestling stereotype that wrestling fans only like wrestling to see guys grope other guys.


----------



## Steady Logic (Jun 26, 2019)

Asuka842 said:


> Yes because women have never low blowed men in the junk in wrestling before. So Linda McMahon didn't low blow Vince after the whole "drugging her thing," and Gail Kim's debut in TNA wasn't her low blowing one of the Dudley's so that Jeff Jarrett and co could beat them down, etc. And after all the times that women have had to play the damsels in wrestling, surely ONE time when a woman helps out her main is scandalous, LOL.
> 
> I swear some wrestling fans are more insecure in their masculinity/manhood that the wrestlers themselves are.


A man should never need a woman to help him fight his battles in the first place. You talk about insecurity, sounds like to me your a pussy. All my life I fought my own battles, even if I had to knock a bitch out myself. Fuck if I let a female come in to help me. That's the problem with men today, they want women fighting their battles. Wtf ever happened to Brothers in Arms?



bradatar said:


> White knighting at its finest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats what beta males do, and yet they can't figure out why half their women rather fuck Muslim men. Because their always calling *****s insecure and shit that aint down with this femdom on male crap.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



TommyWCECM said:


> How come straight men obsess over another dudes cock? That doesn't help the wrestling stereotype that wrestling fans only like wrestling to see guys grope other guys.


Okay I got it, you have a micropenis.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Steady Logic said:


> A man should never need a woman to help him fight his battles in the first place. You talk about insecurity, sounds like to me your a pussy. All my life I fought my own battles, even if I had to knock a bitch out myself. Fuck if I let a female come in to help me. That's the problem with men today, they want women fighting their battles. Wtf ever happened to Brothers in Arms?


Brother In Arms died years ago. Now in days you hit a woman, you go to jail. Knocking out a woman, you go to jail for a long time, as well as lawsuit by the woman and her family, then by the time you get out of jail, good luck getting a good job with an arrest record. That's why some men these days don't hit woman nor knock one out because they don't want to risk their future income being jeopardy.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



Brodus Clay said:


> Okay I got it, you have a micropenis.


Well played. Ask a stupid question get an equally retarded answer


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



TommyWCECM said:


> Well played. Ask a stupid question get an equally retarded answer


 ^ 8=D


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*

lol @ above, well played Funkasaurus.


----------



## Steady Logic (Jun 26, 2019)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



Strategize said:


> He beat Corbin 5 fucking times in that match, by himself, including the finish. He literally can't hit Lacey because of WWE's sponsors, everyone knows this, so of course it had to be Becky, it's literally the only option in that situation.
> 
> 15 years ago he would've been allowed to lay her out, it's not his fault WWE is different now.


The sponsors are a bunch of leftlist pricks anyway, f*ck them. Of course they are against a male hitting a woman, but their perfectly okay with women hitting a man in his damn genitals. I was surprised they even let the dudes gang up on Nia Jax that time she evaded their match and they beat her ass. But moments like that is rare when men are free to strike females.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



Brodus Clay said:


> ^ 8=D


Hey man your the one who bought it up. And besides we both know his gotten enlargement surgery and had it relocated to his forehead


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Lacey Evans emasculates Mr. Rollins on Twitter*



PresidentGasman said:


> Cuck Boy Colby.


----------



## Steady Logic (Jun 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Are you watching the same show as me?
> 
> How can Seth come off as a cuck in your eyes because Corbin cracked a joke. This is the Corbin he's been consistently beating on and off (according to Corbin) for months? The same Corbin he beat out of the ring tonight. This argument only makes sense if Corbin was getting the better of him and talking shit about it. But what actually happened was Corbin is making excuses on why he can't beat Rollins even when Corbin stacks the deck in his favor.
> 
> ...


I often wonder sometimes how much do men that support strong women get laid versus men that don't.



MontyCora said:


> Man LOTS of seemingly pretty insecure dudes here threatened by Becky.
> 
> They've literally done nothing but stood in the ring together as a couple and it's "OMFG SETH IS SUCH A PUSSY ROFLMAO OMFG HOW EMBARRASSING HE LETS HIS WOMAN DO THINGS!"
> 
> It's 2019 man babies. Relax.


Lol how much do you get laid, White knight? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Your damn right it's 2019, the era where men in the West are mocked by the world for being pussified.


----------



## Steady Logic (Jun 26, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Monterossa said:


> WWE is now worse than TNA when TNA were at their lowest. This level of writing is beyond repair. I don't think WWE will ever be good again.
> 
> And people think that it's gonna be better after Vince died. This shit is the example for your future Steph-HHH era.
> 
> ...


You have to also blame the dudes that accept the idea of "strong women" their partly to blame to. Because the same white knights love to call people insecure. They feed off that stuff. I mean look at how interracial porn has changed. Back in the day it wasn't even about black men dominating white girls while the white male sat there jerking to it. Now you can't watch a single interracial porn vid these days without it having some sort of shit in it where there is a white male letting his girl cuck him, yet you NEVER see it happening with other races, and that's because white males are the ones running around "Oh you guys are insecure, oh you guys are this or that." lol n*ggas are stupid and the jews are laughing at their asses. This is why Hollywood films always have white men getting their asses kicked by women in movies, sometimes they'll let a underage girl kick their asses in a fight.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



Mister Abigail said:


> I don’t see where I said those numbers mean a better wrestler. I said they’re the numbers WWE cares about.
> 
> *By all means, use Meltzer ratings if you want though. They’re a great and accurate representation of wrestling ability.* :aj3


Those aren't Meltzer numbers, they are off grapple, a community driven ratings app for wrestling matches.


----------



## Steady Logic (Jun 26, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Dulce Libre said:


> I'm so glad I didn't watch this crap!
> 
> It appears they are trying to get a Macho Man and Elizabeth vibe, but Rollins is totally Elizabeth.
> 
> Who will Becky save Seth from next?


I swear her fans look like beta males....Why am I not surprised as to why she's popular?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



TommyWCECM said:


> Hey man your the one who bought it up. And besides we both know his gotten enlargement surgery and had it relocated to his forehead




BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

bradatar said:


> What? Rollins had a major injury and got comeback pops which is why when they brought him back as heel they immediately turned him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should have immediately turned him face. I think it was actually about 3 months before they finally did which is another example of them dragging their feet on the obvious.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Honestly he is trying to defend the place he works at and be a locker room leader. I don't think he went about it the best way however. Calling out fans and websites and implying that they don't have a legitimate reason to complain about the current product is him being just as out of touch as Vince


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Steady Logic said:


> Lol how much do you get laid, White knight? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Your damn right it's 2019, the era where men in the West are mocked by the world for being pussified.


Most definitely more than you do, kiddo. But keep on being so uptight that non problems like THIS challenge your sense of man hood.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*



bradatar said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah wasn't my wittiest retort. A lynch pun was right there


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*

The word 'meme' means nothing any more. You don't slap together an image and 'make' a meme.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

MontyCora said:


> Man LOTS of seemingly pretty insecure dudes here threatened by Becky.
> 
> They've literally done nothing but stood in the ring together as a couple and it's "OMFG SETH IS SUCH A PUSSY ROFLMAO OMFG HOW EMBARRASSING HE LETS HIS WOMAN DO THINGS!"
> 
> It's 2019 man babies. Relax.


I don’t really see it like that. I think bringing their IRL relationship on screen hurts them both. It’s the old adage that you want your top babyface to be the guy that all guys want to be, and the guy that all girls want to be with. With Becky, she’s the “not too hot so she seems attainable” girl that the hardcore wrestling fans love to fawn over. You lose some, maybe a lot, of that effect when you bring a relationship on screen. Not to mention it undermines what Becky is trying to portray in her character and probably overshadows Seth in general as his character isn’t as strong as Becky’s. In this case the sum of the parts is much greater than the whole.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins vs Will Ospreay in a meme*

The Rock 147 million Instagram followers = GOAT


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



ClintDagger said:


> I don’t really see it like that. I think bringing their IRL relationship on screen hurts them both. It’s the old adage that you want your top babyface to be the guy that all guys want to be, and the guy that all girls want to be with. With Becky, she’s the “not too hot so she seems attainable” girl that the hardcore wrestling fans love to fawn over. You lose some, maybe a lot, of that effect when you bring a relationship on screen. Not to mention it undermines what Becky is trying to portray in her character and probably overshadows Seth in general as his character isn’t as strong as Becky’s. In this case the sum of the parts is much greater than the whole.


I mean I get your overall point, but is Seth really the guy "guys want to be?" That's gotta be Roman if anybody. I never really saw Seth as much more than the IWC work rate fave, which is a reputation he's basically shot in the fucking head over the last week. 

Or Dean if you're me and you've got a thing for Renee.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Sometimes I wonder the logic of people like you. We are not all beta males, I have a wife and best believe I lay down the rules in my household and I hold it down. I find it offensive you just labeling all Becky’s male fans the same.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Steady Logic said:


> I swear her fans look like beta males....Why am I not surprised as to why she's popular?


Well of course everyone on the internet is a tough talking bad ass. But IRL I’ve seen what her fans look like and without fail they are overweight, unathletic looking, comic book reading type dudes. I would say the definition of a beta male. The type of dudes that would wear her “The Man” shirt in public. And there’s nothing wrong with that. If you are a fan of wrestling I’m cool with you. I have a couple of beta male dudes I work with and they are decent and nice guys. Becky appeals to those guys because they can fantasize about her and pretend that she might be into guys like them. It’s one of the things WWE is doing right by not having every girl be a blond, tan, chick with big fake boobs.



MontyCora said:


> I mean I get your overall point, but is Seth really the guy "guys want to be?" That's gotta be Roman if anybody. I never really saw Seth as much more than the IWC work rate fave, which is a reputation he's basically shot in the fucking head over the last week.
> 
> Or Dean if you're me and you've got a thing for Renee.


Well, yeah you’re right which is why Seth isn’t the ideal lead babyface. But, I would imagine he still has his share of female fans that are into him as well as male fan base. You’re also right in that giving Roman an onscreen love interest would hurt him even more than Seth.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

The WWE will end up being for beta males. 

What they did with Rollins is the nail in the coffin for the WWE as we knew it. It's all about women being the strong side. 

I am a huge Undertaker and Lesnar fan, but find hard to call myself a WWE fan any longer. I don't feel identified with the product. AEW seems to be the only hope to still enjoy wrestling.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Ace said:


> LMFAO, she held the ropes down for him :lmao
> 
> It only gets worse, wow.
> 
> ...


He is a bitch boy though, and deserves everything he is getting. Running his dick sucker on Social media, his prior history of ENDING CAREERS, passive aggressiveness on social media calling people boy, shit like that.

Guarantee you he wouldn't say that to me in a RL scenario. I'd have his ass in the kitchen scrambling me some eggs and doing my dishes.

He forgot where he came from, but he will see people on his way down....and that fall will best historic and imo has already started.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

As an ardent Seth hater, this all pleases me quite a bit, as petty as that may sound:laugh:

But in all honesty, it feels like all this is Vince's punishment for them both. It ruins Seth and, to a lesser extent, Becky too.

What a weird, weird wrestling week.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Jan.S.Gelz said:


> As an ardent Seth hater, this all pleases me quite a bit, as petty as that may sound:laugh:
> 
> But in all honesty, it feels like all this is Vince's punishment for them both. It ruins Seth and, to a lesser extent, Becky too.
> 
> What a weird, weird wrestling week.


I don't think it ruin them in terms of the non internet wrestling fan, who still cheer for them. Becky won't get heat cause she's good looking woman and that's enough for you escape heat. I think it definitely hurt Rollin's with a lot of die hard fan's and IWC who'll see him as a shill and company ass kisser. Especially been as arrogant as he has is something fan's don't like.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Retire.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



ManiaSeason2017 said:


> He's currently the most talked about wrestler in the past month, that indicates to me he is doing great.


It ain't for his wrestling or anything good he's saying. Anyone try to spin this around as something positive is definitely die hard fanboy.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

It's hard to recover when you have your lips glued to Vince McMahon's ass.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

He could try not being a massive piece of shit. He could also try not licking corporate boots all the time too. He also needs to learn how to be a star and take the initiative to ensure he is presented that way. Really dumb idea to take whatever sex appeal Seth and Becky had with audience members and entangle themselves up in an on-air relationship. It's going to cut into how girls respond to Becky and how how guys respond to Seth.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

I'm a fan of his but the response to the Mox interview and the Becky Lynch ass kissing is really not working.

He needs to stop ass kissing the company, be more of a leader in the ring, be Becky's equal instead of her beta, and not do the dumb twitter shit with others.

Basically do the opposite of everything he's doing currently.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Insist Corbin and Lacey go over him and his "man."


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

He needs to be more unique. Even the dying some of his hair yellow was OK. Same with his attire: White, red and white is too Edge and he needs to be his own thing: he should use his NXT colours (black and yelllowish lime) but on long tights. His theme, except for the bit at the beginning, is one of the most generic pieces I've ever heard: 10 years ago only a jobber would have used something like that. And he needs to add something to his character/gimmick. Right now I don't even know what he's supposed to be apart of "hard-working babyface".


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Just wait.

People will forget about any of this and move onto hating someone else by 2 weeks time.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Make him being fed up with Becky's feminism acts, turns on her, curb stomps Becky and then go on a mission to stomp all the women on the roster, saying that gender equality doesn't exist, if there's a woman who disagree with him, comes out and fight him one-on-one.

Leading to Seth vs. Stephanie feud and Seth destroys both HHH & Stephanie, throwing Stephanie into a kitchen and stomp her on a dishwashing machine.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



ManiaSeason2017 said:


> He's currently the most talked about wrestler in the past month, that indicates to me he is doing great.


Chris Benoit was the most talked about wrestler in July of 2007. He was hardly doing great was he?


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



ClintDagger said:


> He’d become a gigantic babyface if he did that.


Honestly I think he'd get that fake Ciampa heat from Becky fans, of which there are still plenty.


----------



## alexawesome44 (Apr 19, 2019)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

make Seth go mad because he loses his title to corbin at Extreme Rules and turn heel


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



raymond1985 said:


> Chris Benoit was the most talked about wrestler in July of 2007. He was hardly doing great was he?


That was a seriously good counter-argument. Props, mate :laugh:


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



NondescriptWWEfan said:


> haters who can't see he is the third biggest star in wwe behind The Face of WWE™ alexa and The Big Dog.
> 
> he can talk and perform in-ring perfectly well. who else would be a good choice for champion?


Now you're just being silly.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

So this is like the official bash Rollins thread now? Wild to see this forum turn on him lol. It used to only be a few of us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Keep it a buck how many in this thread actually liked him to begin with?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



bradatar said:


> So this is like the official bash Rollins thread now? Wild to see this forum turn on him lol. It used to only be a few of us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He certainly hasn't helped himself to be fair. You still have his die hard fanboys who defend him, but that's to be expected. I think throwing Mox under the bus and the bank balance crap, plus been a kiss ass were the moments that did him in.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



bradatar said:


> So this is like the official bash Rollins thread now? Wild to see this forum turn on him lol. It used to only be a few of us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, we're the official OGs. Did it before it was cool :laugh:


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



NondescriptWWEfan said:


> casual fans still love him


Casual fans? Where are they? :ghost

You mean the fans that turn their TVs off before the main events that he headlines?

Yes, bro. They love him! :laugh:


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



RapShepard said:


> Keep it a buck how many in this thread actually liked him to begin with?


I don't. Never have, never will. >


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



BlackieDevil said:


> I don't. Never have, never will. >


Fair enough :lmao


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



Monterossa said:


> Make him being fed up with Becky's feminism acts, turns on her, curb stomps Becky and then go on a mission to stomp all the women on the roster, saying that gender equality doesn't exist, if there's a woman who disagree with him, comes out and fight him one-on-one.
> 
> Leading to Seth vs. Stephanie feud and Seth destroys both HHH & Stephanie, throwing Stephanie into a kitchen and stomp her on a dishwashing machine.


Disco inferno is already doing something like this.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Wow the guy is using his spot as champ to go out and stand up for the company that he loves and this is the reaction he gets? You people are psychotic. 

The guy is a top 5 talent in the world, busts his ass and seems like a genuinely good guy. Seems people are taking this entertainment waaaaay too seriously.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



MEMS said:


> Wow the guy is using his spot as champ to go out and stand up for the company that he loves and this is the reaction he gets? You people are psychotic.
> 
> The guy is a top 5 talent in the world, busts his ass and seems like a genuinely good guy. Seems people are taking this entertainment waaaaay too seriously.


Hello Mr Rollins


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Turn heel


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

People used to crucify me when he (and the rest of The Shield) debuted on the main roster and I said they were all mediocre


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



bradatar said:


> So this is like the official bash Rollins thread now? Wild to see this forum turn on him lol. It used to only be a few of us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was clear in 2015 that he wasn't fit to be a headliner. 

Not sure why some disagreed and felt he could be the FOTC. There is literally nothing about him that screams mega draw.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> People used to crucify me when he (and the rest of The Shield) debuted on the main roster and I said they were all mediocre


I don't think they are mediocre, I don't think Rollins is anywhere near the best wrestler in the world some proclaim him as. But he's a good one. Moxley was clearly a talent tied down by the restraints of WWE booking. Reigns is massively underrated as a performer. 

If you don't like them as performers, fair enough. But I don't think they mediocre.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

I do. None of them have the "it" factor, plain and simple.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> People used to crucify me when he (and the rest of The Shield) debuted on the main roster and I said they were all mediocre


They’ve always been midcard level IMO. Really strong midcarders that would be great to have, but if you are building your company around any of them I don’t see big business there.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

MEMS said:


> Wow the guy is using his spot as champ to go out and stand up for the company that he loves and this is the reaction he gets? You people are psychotic.
> 
> The guy is a top 5 talent in the world, busts his ass and seems like a genuinely good guy. Seems people are taking this entertainment waaaaay too seriously.


He has every right to do that and fans have every right not to like it. If he thought white knighting for WWE and throwing Ambrose under the bus was going to endear him to the hardcores he was sorely mistaken.

And if anyone is taking things way too seriously I’d say it’s Rollins who is resorting to talking about how much money he makes and ripping on former friends. That’s about as desperation mode as you can get.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



MEMS said:


> Wow the guy is using his spot as champ to go out and stand up for the company that he loves and this is the reaction he gets? You people are psychotic.
> 
> The guy is a top 5 talent in the world, busts his ass and seems like a genuinely good guy. Seems people are taking this entertainment waaaaay too seriously.


First off he's not a top 5 talent in the world, not when Okada, Omega, Gargano, Cole, Ishii, Ibushi, Bryan, AJ, Tanahashi, Ospreay, Asuka, Meiko Satomura are still around.

A genuinely good guy would not talk about his bank balance, slag off fans for having a different point of view then him, slag off another performer, act like an entitled douche bag, cheat on his GF and send dick pics to his bit on the side and throw his so called best mate under the bus to kiss ass. 

Yeah some good guy he is.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

JAROTO said:


> The WWE will end up being for beta males.


It already kinda is. Look at KOs recent behaviour, inviting scumbag beta fans to events, constantly hugging and kissing tiny Zayn.

Then we move to the New Day fpalm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

So many merged Cuck Rollins threads into one LOL


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



ClintDagger said:


> They’ve always been midcard level IMO. Really strong midcarders that would be great to have, but if you are building your company around any of them I don’t see big business there.


this is what happens when you take the role of "top guy" and spread it out among three different people.

they centered the entire show around one guy was good in the ring, one guy was good on the mic and one guy had the look... instead of centering the show around someone who was exceptional at all of those things.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Tk Adeyemi said:


> Sometimes I wonder the logic of people like you. We are not all beta males, I have a wife and best believe I lay down the rules in my household and I hold it down. I find it offensive you just labeling all Becky’s male fans the same.


Your constant urge to defend and protect Becky in any thread you can sounds pretty beta to me. :x


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

This isn't going to stop until Seth has a lolcow thread on Kiwifarms, lol.


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

Steady Logic said:


> Monterossa said:
> 
> 
> > WWE is now worse than TNA when TNA were at their lowest. This level of writing is beyond repair. I don't think WWE will ever be good again.
> ...


Go back to Stormfront. CUCK.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Strategize said:


> Ya'll already know this is leading to Steph/HHH vs Becky/Seth


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Steady Logic said:


> I swear her fans look like beta males....Why am I not surprised as to why she's popular?


Becky's bearded betas:


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Why the Seth Rollins hate?*



WINNING said:


> I disagree on Lashley. If you saw his TNA World title run in 2014 and 2016, he is arguably the greatest World champion in that company's history. When he is given a clear direction and isn't tied down, he can be an explosive main event player and World champion. Hell, he even improved on his promo work there in his last run.
> 
> Rollins, I agree with. He simply does not have the intangibles to be considered the face of the company or who should be the one to carry the said company. Rollins/Corbin in any decent to good period of WWE would be a filler midcard feud for the IC/US title. Not a main event program for one of your World titles.


Rollins and Corbin would struggle to be on their roster in most good periods in WWE. Rollins would be wrestling Paul London, Akio, and Shannon Moore on Velocity 15 years ago.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



raymond1985 said:


> Becky's bearded betas:


Look at how uncomfortable Becky looks in the second pick, lmao.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

I can't wait for Meltzer to report Becky's wearing underwear with dick holes in em.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

This thread is a fucking mess. There's a bunch of people insulting each other in here, I thought that wasn't allowed outside of Rants, how are people getting away with it in here 

For the record, I am still a Seth fan. I'm not gonna ditch him cos he insulted my fave, lol.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



JAROTO said:


> The WWE will end up being for beta males.


It has been for awhile. 

Cuck Rollins 
Hugger Bayley
Finn Balor "Club for Everyone"
Becky "The Man" Lynch
New Day

That's why they can't sell tickets anymore.


----------



## TOPDAWG21 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



JAROTO said:


> The WWE will end up being for beta males.
> 
> What they did with Rollins is the nail in the coffin for the WWE as we knew it. It's all about women being the strong side.
> 
> I am a huge Undertaker and Lesnar fan, but find hard to call myself a WWE fan any longer. I don't feel identified with the product. AEW seems to be the only hope to still enjoy wrestling.


HA yeah but behind the scenes Cody seems to be a pussy. that is OK mind you long as it does not make it into the product. I don't care about who is strong or whatever it's this BS gf stuff that is just dumb. I don't give a damn who is dating who.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

Some people said it's just the internet fans that turning on him.

But nowadays who don't use internet?

Even casual fans can simply see what happens on TV and see Seth being lame as hell in that angle. And even on WWE's official Youtube/Twitter/Facebook, you see people bashing him. All the casual fans need is going on those comments sections and read (likely they've done that).


----------



## DeckOfCards (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Mox Girl said:


> This thread is a fucking mess. There's a bunch of people insulting each other in here, I thought that wasn't allowed outside of Rants, how are people getting away with it in here


A lot of strange, strange people on this forum.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

- Tone down the "company man" rethoric;

- Learn that everything that is done in a ring must mean something, not move from spot to spot;

- Be more assertive regarding his promos. (The segments with Becky were hard to watch).


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Can we just name this *The Mr. Hour 3 Megathread*? :Cocky


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Boy what an awful thing for a woman to actually be featured as prominent or more so than a male counterpart. Get out of the 50s guys.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



Emmanuelle said:


> Curb Stomp Lacey onto a steel chair and turn heel.


That'd get him cheered, no doubt.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**

He needs to be a badass anti-hero champ, that's what people want. Tone down the spot to spot work and bring in some Stone Cold brawling. That'll make it look more real rather than some of the fake looking spots he does.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> It has been for awhile.
> 
> Cuck Rollins
> Hugger Bayley
> ...


The New Day are the modern-day version of the Bushwhackers. And no one would have argued in the early 1990s that Luke Bushwhacker was a suitable replacement for Hogan.

They are a mid-card comedy act at best. I mean, look at this.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



Ger said:


> If you missed Stomping Grounds:
> In the main event, Corbin vs. Seth for the title, Corbin could choose a special guest referee. The commentators already mentioned Seth as "Becky`s Boyfriend" and they did it again and again and again this evening.
> Corbin choosed Lacey Evans, who was Becky`s oppenent in the same night. Lacey helped Baron a lot and took all the attention. Finally she changed the match to a None-DQ and gave Seth a low-blow.
> 
> ...


Fuck shipping.

That's why he receives strong criticizes from WRESTLERS like Will Ospreay.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*

Nothing wrong with having an intergender match that showcases men and women on equal footing. The problem is, like many other forms of media, it is so blatantly forced that is comes across as cringey and lame. It feels more like pandering than an organic character coming out and being strong.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

This thread has become pathetic, what once was an intelligent convo about Seth has become a place for not just bashing him but also bashing other fans and Becky fans too. This forum is as pathetic as wwe and I honestly think a lot of people on here are intolerable . Seriously guys get a life, your really hating on another guy like you should be applauded. No wonder people think wrestling fans are a bunch of low life geeks. 

Seriously modes can’t you see it’s unhealthy for people to keep throwing around insults on the forum and not respecting other people. It’s really pathetic when people insult fans of other wrestlers. For real get a hold of this forum for real.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Tk Adeyemi said:


> This thread has become pathetic, what once was an intelligent convo about Seth has become a place for not just bashing him but also bashing other fans and Becky fans too. This forum is as pathetic as wwe and I honestly think a lot of people on here are intolerable . Seriously guys get a life, your really hating on another guy like you should be applauded. No wonder people think wrestling fans are a bunch of low life geeks.
> 
> Seriously modes can’t you see it’s unhealthy for people to keep throwing around insults on the forum and not respecting other people. It’s really pathetic when people insult fans of other wrestlers. For real get a hold of this forum for real.


SJWs started it. Blame them.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



Monterossa said:


> Some people said it's just the internet fans that turning on him.
> 
> But nowadays who don't use internet?
> 
> Even casual fans can simply see what happens on TV and see Seth being lame as hell in that angle. And even on WWE's official Youtube/Twitter/Facebook, you see people bashing him. All the casual fans need is going on those comments sections and read (likely they've done that).


And they'll ignore them. At most they'll wonder why do so many people online seem to hate Rollins, shrug and move on. Their opinion on Rollins isn't going to change based on comments they read on the internet.

Plus if you actually give WWE youtube comments the time of day, you're an idiot. I'm the type of guy who thinks a lot of hate on internet communities is often due to minor overblown reasons, but WWE's youtube comment section is straight up pure retardation.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



raymond1985 said:


>


Talk about Creepy


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

People on a wrestling forum unironically using the word "beta" is beyond pathetic :lmao


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> *He needs to be a badass anti-hero champ, that's what people want.* Tone down the spot to spot work and bring in some Stone Cold brawling. That'll make it look more real rather than some of the fake looking spots he does.


He portrayed a Badass anti hero last week when he was hitting everyone with steel chair and yet there was a thread about it on how Rollins suck portraying a Badass dude.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Steady Logic said:


> I often wonder sometimes how much do men that support strong women get laid versus men that don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight, you often wonder how much other men are fucking and I'm supposed to believe that 

1. You're a straight male
2. That you're drowning in pussy 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

I love how outspoken Seth is being lately.

I don't care if you guys don't like it. I've not even followed every comment he's made - but there's been so much negativity and backlash around WWE lately - having the Universal Champion speak up and call out others is a good thing imo.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

His promos are boring as fuck, i really don't get all the hype. Ratings are terrible while he's carrying the flagship show.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



raymond1985 said:


> The New Day are the modern-day version of the Bushwhackers. And no one would have argued in the early 1990s that Luke Bushwhacker was a suitable replacement for Hogan.
> 
> They are a mid-card comedy act at best. I mean, look at this.


Don't hate on the Bushwhackers, those guys, while not as talented as the New Day were really awesome as The Sheepherders if you ever watched their death matches you'd know what a bunch of bad asses they actually were.

So sad that people will only remember them for that goofy head licking act in WWF


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



RapShepard said:


> Keep it a buck how many in this thread actually liked him to begin with?


i was ( am) a huge fan but his comments really turned me off.you can even check several threads where I have been defending him for a long time. I really like the performer and thought he had a chance of being the next Shawn Micheal, but the thing is , he is taking Micheal's attitude...but not in the ring. and him saying he has control over his character in this interview made me lose a lot of respect for him, I used to say his character was absolutely BLAND due to the creative. but if he says himself he has his hands on creative then what's the excuse? 
his run as an universal champion is crap compared to what he did as intercontinental champion. but his character being the boring Vince babyface doesn't really fits the main event. and his comments about Moxley taking his balls and going home when the man just waited until his contract ended and was as professional as possible makes me sick. him saying moxley didn't try hard enough when moxley in the interview explain that he tried to make the shit they gave him look good until depression makes me sick. that's not some shit you tell your friend who put you over in the same interview even going as far as defending you. 
all of this, plus his overall twitter thing annoys me, roman was a ( better) face of the company and didn't have to do that.
i have said it, his crap of the last three days made me earn A LOT of respect for roman who took the shit thrown at him and stood like a valiant face of the company, when Rollins can't even handle people criticizing his company and their subpar work. 
and I am not a rollins hater, I have never been. which makes me sad when people here put all rollins fans in the same bag and say they are hiding, I am not. and I recognize his attitude is absolute trash, and his whole thing with will osprey made him seem as despicable as possible. a woman or a man, rambling about his bank account when it's about talent, is the most pathetic, stupid and disgusting shsit to comeback with in my book. he has been a trash person, I have no problem with my favorites being piece of shit in real life, but when they didn't back up with their work anymore, they lose me.
his matches lately got booed, with cm punk chants, aew chants, 2015 Seth Rollins saying everything he said wouldn't even bother me because back then he was a real main eventer and his character of the young wolf really to do anything to hang in the court of the king was his best depiction to date. today, and I say it as a fan of the due, he has become the generic boring "I can't cut a promo" wwe superstar who dye his hairs.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Meh they fused all the Becky's Boyfriend threads, the only entertaining thing on WWE was laugh at him.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

You're welcome for contributing in getting all these Rollins threads annex'd btw. I expect a salute and green rep out of this deal. Thanks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



raymond1985 said:


> Becky's bearded betas:


Is...is that a fan?! 

Why is he holding her like that?!? 

Bad touch! BAD TOUCH!!!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



TripleG said:


> Is...is that a fan?!
> 
> Why is he holding her like that?!?
> 
> Bad touch! BAD TOUCH!!!


This DEFINITELY reminds me of the neckbeards that mysteriously went MIA that were posting like crazy about BL from November-March. They are the same incels that wanted to get in bed with Sunny. Get the hook son.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



patpat said:


> i was ( am) a huge fan but his comments really turned me off.you can even check several threads where I have been defending him for a long time. I really like the performer and thought he had a chance of being the next Shawn Micheal, but the thing is , he is taking Micheal's attitude...but not in the ring. and him saying he has control over his character in this interview made me lose a lot of respect for him, I used to say his character was absolutely BLAND due to the creative. but if he says himself he has his hands on creative then what's the excuse?
> 
> his run as an universal champion is crpa compared to what he did as intercontinental champion. but his character being the boring Vince babyface doesn't really fits the main event. and his comments about Moxley taking his balls and going home when the man just waited until his contract ended and was ass professional as possible makes me sick. him saying moxley didn't try hard enough when moxley in the interview explain that he tried to make the shit they gave him look good until depression makes me sick. that's not some shit you tell your friend who put you over in the same interview even going as far as defending you.
> 
> ...


I can respect you being a fan and being disappointed with his current run or his recent Twitter rants. Though I do think you're a little harsh on the Osprey point. If I'm not mistaken Will stepped to him. So if Rollins wants to shit on him however he sees fit that should be fair game. But I'm a rap fan, you get used to how much more money you make than another person being used as a diss. 

But yeah if you're not a fan of the Corbin feud (I am) I get why this run wouldn't be interesting. Plus his Twitter rants were random and mostly corny.

I do agree on it being a shitty thing to blast Moxley. Though just shooting in the dark, I think it's because like Eddie Seth might be crumbling under the pressure to be the guy. Then he hears his friend shitting on the company and his boss, which inadvertently is going to make Rollins job even harder. I'm sure that made him crack. 

The state WWE is in they can't really afford to have even a few dozen people turned off their product because of Ambrose comments, let alone possible thousands. So in Seth's mind he probably thought he was doing damage control for Ambrose and shoots against WWE in general, but he really just made it worse.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



kingnoth1n said:


> This DEFINITELY reminds me of the neckbeards that mysteriously went MIA that were posting like crazy about BL from November-March. They are the same incels that wanted to get in bed with Sunny. Get the hook son.


Holy fuck. 

This is a mix of depressing, cringe and terrifying.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



RapShepard said:


> I can respect you being a fan and being disappointed with his current run or his recent Twitter rants. Though I do think you're a little harsh on the Osprey point. If I'm not mistaken Will stepped to him. So if Rollins wants to shit on him however he sees fit that should be fair game. But I'm a rap fan, you get used to how much more money you make than another person being used as a diss.
> 
> But yeah if you're not a fan of the Corbin feud (I am) I get why this run wouldn't be interesting. Plus his Twitter rants were random and mostly corny.
> 
> ...


oh great you rap fans are used to those things since it's a very ruthless environment hehe 
nah i had a LOT of respect for him and at one point took him as an ideal model to follow. she for Cena, the people that go from nothing , takes their guts and become bigger than ever have my respect and loyalty, but when they start rambling about their bank account or how many women they bang, they can get the fuck out. 
the osprey thing left a very bad taste in my mouth because for someone who was born in the Indies, calling osprey a boy or acting like he is a nobody is a bad attitude. rollins said no one can perform on his level and osprey said "I am alive", what could have been a friendly banter ended up being rollins saying that they have "a better version of osprey" in ricochet, and latter his bank account being bigger. will looked more mature than him in the conversation, and when you make a stupid, irresponsible prick like osprey seem mature it's a bad sign. 

I can understand the thing about the pressure, but then that means he is not ready to be a top guy. roman ( someone that I hate as a character) handled it better as a person, Cena took shit for about "10 years" and handled it like a boss. stain wise and I will never forget his reposes to a fan saying he can't wrestle....it was "OK", If he listened to Moxley's podcast he would have noticed that moxley didn't just shit on the company. he shit on the creative process that made him a depressive guy, he shit on the guys that told him to insult and disrespect his friend ( roman) who had a cancer live on tv with some disgusting lines. would rollins have said those lines?......he even praised some members of the creative saying they sometimes have brilliant ideas. 
you can stand for your company without coming off as a piece of shit to others wrestlers and your close friend. cena is a company man, stone cold is a wwe guy, same for becky. 
it's not just the Corbin storyline, after the rumble he started to become more and more generic, just in term of charisma and energy compare this rollins to the 2018 summer rollins. it's two universes, him adopting that attitude when he is in a boring part of his career didn't help. and him basically confirming he is ok with his character and has a control over it prevent me from using the "it's the writer's fault" excuse with him. ( ps : becky even criticized the diredction of her character, so I assume he can do it, if he doesn't then he is ok with it).


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



kingnoth1n said:


> This DEFINITELY reminds me of the neckbeards that mysteriously went MIA that were posting like crazy about BL from November-March. They are the same incels that wanted to get in bed with Sunny. Get the hook son.


Dear God in heaven....

WHY?!?!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...is_ambrosemoxley_promo_on_seth_rollins_seems/ lmfao


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



BulletClubFangirl said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...is_ambrosemoxley_promo_on_seth_rollins_seems/ lmfao


moxley did say he went off script in certain promo tho lol
but I doubt he meant it that way but it's still funny :lol
ps : there are two guys with elite shirt in the crowd ahahah feels like some kind of destiny shit lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: What can Seth Rollins do to recover his character from the recent backlash? *serious discussion only**



patpat said:


> oh great you rap fans are used to those things since it's a very ruthless environment hehe
> 
> nah i had a LOT of respect for him and at one point took him as an ideal model to follow. she for Cena, the people that go from nothing , takes their guts and become bigger than ever have my respect and loyalty, but when they start rambling about their bank account or how many women they bang, they can get the fuck out.
> 
> ...


Not defending the Mox shit, I just think that's probably why he went off like that. I do agree that's not really a good look. But it's so common in the social media era for folk in a leadership position to start talking too much that it's just unsurprising when folk do it. 

The Osprey shit just makes me laugh that Seth is pulling out all the cliche mainstream rapper vs significantly less popular rapper moves. Though I could see how if you looked at Colby the man as a good person that would be a turn off. While he's human and folk make mistakes and act an ass sometimes, it's a lot of shit coming in a short time span. 

I do ask why do you think he's changed so much compared to his 2018 self. I wouldn't consider myself a fan, though I do like and look forward to Rollins matches and feuds. To me he honestly feels the same, so I wonder as a fan what you feel is different if you care to give detail.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



TripleG said:


> Is...is that a fan?!
> 
> Why is he holding her like that?!?
> 
> Bad touch! BAD TOUCH!!!


Poor Becky is like: "Help" :mj2

:mj4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

A better question is what is right with Seth Rollins?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



RapShepard said:


> Not defending the Mox shit, I just think that's probably why he went off like that. I do agree that's not really a good look. But it's so common in the social media era for folk in a leadership position to start talking too much that it's just unsurprising when folk do it.
> 
> The Osprey shit just makes me laugh that Seth is pulling out all the cliche mainstream rapper vs significantly less popular rapper moves. Though I could see how if you looked at Colby the man as a good person that would be a turn off. While he's human and folk make mistakes and act an ass sometimes, it's a lot of shit coming in a short time span.
> 
> I do ask why do you think he's changed so much compared to his 2018 self. I wouldn't consider myself a fan, though I do like and look forward to Rollins matches and feuds. To me he honestly feels the same, so I wonder as a fan what you feel is different if you care to give detail.


i do agree with you and maybe I am overreacting ? it is a fact that people in high position can easily fall for the pressure and do a shit move. but then they need to realizes it and move on, the fact that with osprey he comeback 3 times with stupid answers is what turned me off, and in the last one basically implying osprey is a no one but well. 
well in 2018 , in the summer he was actually a star, he didn't cut much promo, he came in kick ass in the night,, had a great performance took the title and left the arena. that's badass, that's the "I don't need to say a word to prove my point" personality. and every Monday night I was looking forward to his matches, the public was behind him and he even carried himself differently, even in his entrance he would show more enthusiasm and more charisma. but with the universal title , just look at his entrance. it's boring as fuck, I see no energy, nothing and sometimes when he tries it it seems forced. in 2018 he was in a weird zone where I would tell myself "this guy can't fail" whenever I saw him. his fight at blacklist was one of his best, the psychology , everything was on point. 
this year...it's lame, even his reactions with the public seems to be "burn it down" , since he is in the main event he has to cut promos and doo others things than just wrestle, ( his terrible promos with styles). with the IC title he was fire, with the universal one...he just seems boring and bland. 
( sorry for the long paragraph lol)


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Darkest Lariat said:


> I can't wait for Meltzer to report Becky's wearing underwear with dick holes in em.


Please, god, let this be the reference I think it is. That's likes and green reps for life if that's the case, for whatever they're worth.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Strike Force said:


> Please, god, let this be the reference I think it is. That's likes and green reps for life if that's the case, for whatever they're worth.


You know it.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



kingnoth1n said:


> This DEFINITELY reminds me of the neckbeards that mysteriously went MIA that were posting like crazy about BL from November-March. They are the same incels that wanted to get in bed with Sunny. Get the hook son.


sorry Im confused, does sunny just have a pop up tent somewhere with a bed in it and charges $2 for a spooning photo?

the guy in the second picture looks like hes landed in in reality and is pondering where it all went wrong.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Actual quote from Seth Rollins in 2016 on Bret Hart's criticism.

" (it) hurt my feelings more than anything"

Can you imagine Austin, Rock, Hogan, HHH, Batista or even Cena talking about getting his feelings hurt by another performer in public? No, they would have fired back. 

I can see why some in this thread call Rollins a "beta".


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Seth Rollins' new name: "Becky's Boyfriend"*



UniversalGleam said:


> sorry Im confused, does sunny just have a pop up tent somewhere with a bed in it and charges $2 for a spooning photo?
> 
> the guy in the second picture looks like hes landed in in reality and is pondering where it all went wrong.


For real; fucker got lost in 1996 playing Jumanji, poor guy. 










I think she was getting these future Becky marks for a couple hundo.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It's getting to that point now Becky shouldn't have bothered saving Seth at Stomping Grounds at all, Just look at this mess.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



raymond1985 said:


> Actual quote from Seth Rollins in 2016 on Bret Hart's criticism.
> 
> *" (it) hurt my feelings more than anything"*
> 
> ...


The glorious days of Becky's Boyfriend being humiliated by Bret every time he fucked up I miss that, unfortunately the fanboys of that beta started to flame Bret forcing him to stop hurting his feelings.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



raymond1985 said:


> Actual quote from Seth Rollins in 2016 on Bret Hart's criticism.
> 
> " (it) hurt my feelings more than anything"
> 
> ...


"Hurt my feelings."

No real man should be saying anything of that caliber. That is straight boy talk.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



StylesClash90 said:


> It's getting to that point now Becky shouldn't have bothered saving Seth at Stomping Grounds at all, Just look at this mess.


Creative booked it. Terrible move on their part, because if they break up its going to make an already awkward on screen relationship look like the screaming shits.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

All I’ll say about Seth is this...what’s the difference between Seth Rollins and a pencil?
The pencil draws.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

dsnotgood said:


> All I’ll say about Seth is this...what’s the difference between Seth Rollins and a pencil?
> The pencil draws.


:rollins3


----------



## gillbergisback (Nov 17, 2017)

Poor Brock. He's going to be so confused on the who the man is that he's not going to know who he has to cash his briefcase on.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



gillbergisback said:


> Poor Brock. He's going to be so confused on the who the man is that he's not going to know who he has to cash his briefcase on.


Damn brutal. I can picture Heyman saying that right to Rollins face.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Baron Corbin should use that to make fun of Rollins, like gifting Rollins some woman lingerie.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

This is hilarious. I don't even remember Roman needing a megathread for people to shit on him.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**






This sums it up pretty well, I guess.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Poor Seth. I don't see DammitC and Showstopper who are huge mark of Seth defending him here. :Cocky


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



BulletClubFangirl said:


> This is hilarious. I don't even remember Roman needing a megathread for people to shit on him.


He got one, when he was so bad, botching his promos every week.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Seth's twitter spat reminded me of Monty Burns cry for attention..LOVE ME!!!


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

Fearless Viper said:


> Poor Seth. I don't see DammitC and Showstopper who are huge mark of Seth defending him here. :Cocky


They are hiding in their fan thread, making shitty excuses and crying about their hero being shitted on by other fans.
If this was a Baron Corbin hate thread they would be the first one post here and like every post bashing him.
Now they are too embarrassed to post here.
Seth Rollins has most hypocritical cancerous fanbase.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Bxstr said:


> They are hiding in their fan thread,


Except nobody is hiding here, mate.



> making shitty excuses and crying about their hero being shitted on by other fans.


How about you actually say something true for once instead of making false and shitty accusations about his fans?



> this was a Baron Corbin hate thread they would be the first one post here and like every post bashing him.


Yet you'd be the one bitching and whining about folks hating on Baron Corbin :lol



> Now they are too embarrassed to post here.


Try again unkout



> Seth Rollins has most hypocritical cancerous fanbase.


Talk about the pot calling the kettle black :lmao

This is coming from the same tool who picks and chooses who gets the blame for the low ratings depending on who's the world champion(s), yet here you are trying to pretend like his fanbase is in anyway "toxic" unk2

Honestly, you truly are an inconsistent, obnoxious, and cancerous critic. I wouldn't even be surprised if you've had a previous account on here considering the sad state of your posts on here.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP THIS RIGHT NOW

Only I, and other members of DONNIEBOX get to shit talk DC about Rollins for being dreadful. Leave him alone.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Bxstr said:


> They are hiding in their fan thread, making shitty excuses and crying about their hero being shitted on by other fans.
> If this was a Baron Corbin hate thread they would be the first one post here and like every post bashing him.
> Now they are too embarrassed to post here.
> Seth Rollins has most hypocritical cancerous fanbase.


Th argument that Corbin is the reason why Rollins' title reign is failing doesn't make much sense. 

If Rollins was really that good, he would have the ability to carry Corbin in segments and get the audience invested in their feud. But no, it's never Rollins' fault according to some.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



DammitC said:


> Except nobody is hiding here, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I am not a Seth fan but it’s hilarious having a bunch of basement dweeb dwellers spend all day shitting on him. You really have to be unemployed or have a sad life to just stay on her dissing Seth all day.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Perry Saturn’s mop had more charisma than Seth Rollins!


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Tk Adeyemi said:


> I am not a Seth fan but it’s hilarious having a bunch of basement dweeb dwellers spend all day shitting on him. You really have to be unemployed or have a sad life to just stay on her dissing Seth all day.


Hi Seth.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Dude come up with something constructive. This is a problem with this dweeb site, it’s full of unintelligent clowns. I don’t support beta males because I am a conservative republican but it’s funny how people on here diss beta males.
It’s funny cos a lot of people here still live in mommy’s basement. That’s a full meaning of a beta?????.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Bxstr said:


> They are hiding in their fan thread, making shitty excuses and crying about their hero being shitted on by other fans.
> If this was a Baron Corbin hate thread they would be the first one post here and like every post bashing him.
> Now they are too embarrassed to post here.
> Seth Rollins has most hypocritical cancerous fanbase.


All facts. They love to dish it out but they sure as hell can't take it back.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

Serious question to Rollins fans i'm not trying to be a dick or a hater here, what is his character? 

Corbin for all his flaws has a character of being a corporate ass-kisser (Rollins irl gimmick) and is a slimy weasel heel that

Styles character is that of a world renowned veteran, that he is phenomenal and he has managed to make it work face or heel

Lacey has a clear character love it hate it, same goes for Charlotte being that of wrestling royalty, Bayley, Becky......

Even Roman Reigns who is usually gets the most flack has a clear consistent personality

outside of WWE, Naito, Okada, Mox, Allin, Cody, MJF, Scurll, Blanchard, White, insert any number of guys all have clear characters you know who they are and you become fans of them for that reason


So really who is Seth Rollins why should I get invested in him, on the surface he just comes across as a guy that wrestles and thats it


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**

His booking is _historically_ bad. It's all over the place. He's supposed to be a face, but he walks around with this delusional beastslayer gimmick, what was supposed to be the biggest win of his career was totally tainted by being in extremely dirty circumstances, he can't beat Baron Corbin without the help of either his girlfriend or the fucking referees. 

You can say that Rollins had the better of Corbin at Stomping Grounds, but Rollins's whole gimmick is that he's the guy who beat Brock Lesnar. Would Brock Lesnar need the referee's help to beat Baron Corbin? Would he be stopped by a special referee? No, if Baron Corbin tried that shit with Brock Lesnar Lesnar would put him in a Kimura or beat his brains in until he was begging Lacey to accept his submission.

They need to make up their minds with him. Either have him be a cheating bastard who knows he's not that good but only cares about winning, or give him Lesnar tier booking - next time he faces Corbin just fuck him up, Corbin gets basically no offence and just eats canvas.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

He must lose the title as soon as possible.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Tk Adeyemi said:


> Dude come up with something constructive. This is a problem with this dweeb site, it’s full of unintelligent clowns. I don’t support beta males because I am a conservative republican but it’s funny how people on here diss beta males.
> It’s funny cos a lot of people here still live in mommy’s basement. That’s a full meaning of a beta?????.



No worries, dude. He never has anything smart or constructive to say whatsoever.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



AverageJoe9 said:


> Serious question to Rollins fans i'm not trying to be a dick or a hater here, what is his character?


He has none. The closes to a 'character' he has is being Becky's bottom/beta BF.

But I do like how none of the prominent Seth fanboys can answer this.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: WTF is wrong with Seth Rollins? *Keep all discussion here**



Nothing Finer said:


> His booking is _historically_ bad. It's all over the place. He's supposed to be a face, but he walks around with this delusional beastslayer gimmick, what was supposed to be the biggest win of his career was totally tainted by being in extremely dirty circumstances, he can't beat Baron Corbin without the help of either his girlfriend or the fucking referees.
> 
> You can say that Rollins had the better of Corbin at Stomping Grounds, but Rollins's whole gimmick is that he's the guy who beat Brock Lesnar. Would Brock Lesnar need the referee's help to beat Baron Corbin? Would he be stopped by a special referee? No, if Baron Corbin tried that shit with Brock Lesnar Lesnar would put him in a Kimura or beat his brains in until he was begging Lacey to accept his submission.
> 
> They need to make up their minds with him. Either have him be a cheating bastard who knows he's not that good but only cares about winning, or give him Lesnar tier booking - next time he faces Corbin just fuck him up, Corbin gets basically no offence and just eats canvas.


this I agree wit you, the extent to which wwe is fucking up with this guy's character baffles me. inn 2018 he found his footing, he was a legit workhorse ass kicker who would come in kick your fucking ass with the crowd loving it and go back home. the guy's athleticism was portrayed as something special, he did a fucking frogsplash from one side of the ring to the other, pinned his oppenent , took his intercontinental title and went home. that's freaking badass and that's why people loved it. he was the best , everyone knew when he was on shit was gonna get real, back in those days, the burn it down thing. was actually a due thing. he burnt down legitimately, even his demeanor in the ring was different, the way he moved, came to the ring, everything was screaming " I am fucking cool" guess what.? he was the most over mofo on the roster. 
his pops were nuclear, and he showed an humility that was effective, he didn't have to cut one hours promos, his reactions to the crowd going wild was simple , sincere, his face expression and embarrassment was telling "I don't deserve all of this guys" and it's a thing the public would understand and pop even harder and chant back at him, because they felt he deserved everything. he was a fighter, a warrior, a prizefighter and his story was that of a guy who was making it to the top. he was the underdog, the one dude the management didn't want to push but who forced their hands with one and only thing , his talent as a wrestler. 
he did a gantlet match, wrestled for an hour and I remember popped the ratings big time ( they went down just like the quality of the show after he was eliminated), he beat cena and roman in the same night. the story was there, he was the best, untouchable, unreachable but yet the company wouldn't give him Lesnar, that's when he should have become the beastslayer at Summerslam after a classic 30 minutes phenomenal match. 
instead? he took the title in the opener of mania, after a lowblow.......in a period where his stocks was decreasing..you had hhh in the ring praising him and all, they took away his mystique, they took away his aura, they took away his story. 
and now? he has no character, and I am a fan of Rollin, that's why I can explain what went wrong before and after his royal rumble victory. they had the opportunity to make a star at Summerslam, but instead went with a roman vs brock main event, and picked rollins too late. ( I could go into the terrible booking of his feud with lesnar because wwe was too worried making their history "first women main event") but it would take too much time. 
after winning the money in the bank, brock appeared 3 times in a row, if this happened during his feud with Seth something could have happened.


----------



## DanielBryanfan96 (Jul 24, 2018)

*Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

In terms of how hated he is becoming, at least by internet fans. He doesn’t get booed by fans on TV like Reigns did, but it seems like on here and in general a lot of people seem to be completely against him and act like he is one of the biggest problems with WWE today. His push isn’t anything like what Reigns had before his leukaemia returned, but it feels like he has become what Reigns used to be on here as the number one enemy.

Funnily enough Roman now feels a lot more liked and appreciated than Seth, which if you’d have told me that two years ago I wouldn’t have believed it for a second. I remember Rollins being a lot more loved in 2016/17 and Reigns being called the death of wrestling, funny how things change.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Just like the guy in your username and avatar would say, people are...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Naw he ain't nowhere near Roman levels yet.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Of course they are against him, that's what happens when people want someone to become champion around here then they go on to become it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

I mean somebody has to get the ire of upset fans so him, Kofi, Becky, and Corbin are getting it.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

*re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Nobody is against Rollins. They are against him being in that position. That's on Vince McMahon. We are against him.

And the other guy is only liked by 12 year old girls. The boys still hate him for being boring.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

He became champion.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

*re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Internet fans turn on people constantly, nothing new there. I don't compare it to Reigns because I don't think he was liked to begin with but I could be wrong on that. Both guys have been booked horribly, period. The Rollins hitting people with the chair thing was a decent direction but now he's teaming with Becky and they both suck together.

Me personally, I have always liked Seth, I enjoyed his heel run and thought he was great in that role. I will admit I've really soured on him lately, still like the guy but his booking is fucking stupid. I'm ready for a Corbin, Wyatt or heel AJ reign. I really think this current Seth angle is going to hurt him permenantly.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Now that he takes up more time and is a bigger part of the show, he's a bigger problem. It's not complicated folks.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

No because the reason they are receiving a lot of hate is for two entirely different reasons. Plus despite what Rollins said on twitter and in interviews we haven't seen any negative effect from the audiences yet. The crowd (despite how I feel) are still very much behind guy.

EDIT: I didn't; watch Raw last night, what was the general reaction there? The usual?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a bit surprising some of the internet hate he gets. I know they have turned o others but this seems surprising. People are hating on Seth for the same things he's always been. He's never quite had a 3D character and he has never been a good talker. It didn't stop him being the most over superstar on Raw in 2018. Memories are short but he carried that show during the summer. WWE made a mistake not puiling the trigger earlier. 

Fortunately for Seth and unlike Roman, it hasn't really translated to the live audiences hating him, so Rollins is not the next Roman. Far from it. But you never know what could happen in the future.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Actually now that I think about it, there’s a big parallel between the hate Roman got from hardcores and what’s happening to Seth now.

With Roman, the seeds of his hate were planted within the podcast that CM Punk did with Colt Cabana. Punk has left WWE and was shitting on them big time and smarks were eating it up. Everything Punk said was being taken as the 100% truth, and Punk portrayed Vince’s push of Roman as being the most important thing in WWE and that it was being done to the detriment of other smark favorites.

Fast forward to 2019, and Mox has left WWE and been very negative about the way things work there. He’s being celebrated in a big way by smarks and Rollins for some reason decided to take a few shots at Mox (plus Ospreay) so “sides” were chosen with most not choosing Seth’s side.

It’s just interesting how both of these situations sparked from unhappy guys leaving WWE and going on the record about it.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*



Paladine said:


> Nobody is against Rollins. They are against him being in that position. That's on Vince McMahon. We are against him.
> 
> And the other guy is only liked by 12 year old girls. The boys still hate him for being boring.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


That's wrong

Roman's female fanbase are older, Dean was the one who had teenage girls writing fanfics about how their mary sue Original Character hooks up with him


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

No, but Seth could definitely use Roman in his booking. When Roman was "in Seth's way" it was very beneficial for Seth. Now Seth is stuck behind someone that is dragging him down to levels he might not be able to recover from.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

I wouldn't go that far yet. A significant portion of the internet seems to have turned on him, but it hasn't translated to the live crowd. Seth came out to a lukewarm reaction last night, no audible boos, not a huge pop either. The only way I would say he has become the new Roman is if he start's coming out to huge mixed reactions and getting mixed reactions in his matches. I do not see either of those happening and think this whole thing will pass over eventually.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

What happened to "Keep all discussion here"? Seths ineptitude on this forum spreads like a virus that can't be controlled. It's a pretty awesome scenario to be honest. Couldn't have happened to a weaker man.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

People actually cared about Reigns.

Enough to go to the shows just to boo him and try to hickjack him.

If people gave so many fucks about Rollins, the show wouldn't be so boring.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Not even close mate.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

No.

I was never a Reigns fan. But he at least shifted merchandise, and could be made interesting if he was turned heel. There is nothing redeemable about Rollins.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

No way. Seth isn't even being booed at all, not like Roman got. You can't even compare the two whatsoever.

And another big scandal will occur in the wrestling world soon and people will move on from this :shrug


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Reigns was disliked because he took the place Bryan deserved at that moment. 

Rollins is disliked because he sucks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm really surprised this thread isn't locked yet cos there is a lot of bullshit going down in here that usually doesn't fly with the mods. Have they given up on their jobs or what :lol Some of the shit people are saying is more suited to Rants.

And I think all of this is going to blow over eventually like every other wrestling "scandal" and people will move on. The internet are the main people giving Seth shit for this, the live crowd on Raw didn't seem to care lol.

TBH I'm already over it and tired of all the Seth hate. It's like yes we fucking get it you think he's a "cuck" and a "beta", big whoop for you.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

He really shot himself in the foot by insinuating he has some say in the way he is booked.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

He's worse than Reigns


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*



JAROTO said:


> Rollins is disliked because he sucks.


No truer words have ever been spoken.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

He's not The Big Dog, but he is The Little Bitch.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Nah at least Reigns carries himself like a man, Becky's Boyfriend it's a nancy boy.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

No because Reigns is a million times better than this nazi loving, fake friend, gap tooth cuck


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*



Buster Baxter said:


> I wouldn't go that far yet. A significant portion of the internet seems to have turned on him, but it hasn't translated to the live crowd. Seth came out to a lukewarm reaction last night, no audible boos, not a huge pop either. The only way I would say he has become the new Roman is if he start's coming out to huge mixed reactions and getting mixed reactions in his matches. I do not see either of those happening and think this whole thing will pass over eventually.


He's had the audience going into business for itself at a few of his PPV matches lately. Seth has gotten boring chants, for instance. There's some grumbling of discontent.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Bottom line is, none of the Shield guys were ever anything special. All three were overhyped, and overpushed, and the collective response from the fans is, "Why?"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Nah, Seth Rollins is nowhere close to becoming the new Roman Reigns; especially since he's the better version of him 

Rollins is still consistently over with the crowds too 



ellthom said:


> No because the reason they are receiving a lot of hate is for two entirely different reasons. Plus despite what Rollins said on twitter and in interviews we haven't seen any negative effect from the audiences yet. The crowd (despite how I feel) are still very much behind guy.
> 
> *EDIT: I didn't; watch Raw last night, what was the general reaction there? The usual?*


Yea, he still got a good crowd reaction on Raw last night. 

There was also a short clip on Twitter where Rollins got positive chants moments before he gave Baron Corbin a Curb Stomp in their dark match, which ended up getting a nice pop once he hit the finisher and won the match


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*



SPCDRI said:


> He's had the audience going into business for itself at a few of his PPV matches lately. Seth has gotten boring chants, for instance. There's some grumbling of discontent.


Fair enough. I have not kept up as much lately so I would not be as clued in to how the crowd is responding to him. If that's what's actually happening then OP might be on to something.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

No.The internet doesn't matter when it comes to how popular a wrestler is. In order for Rollins to be the new Reigns he would have to be universally hated.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Rollins has just been badly exposed. His character hasn't evolved at all since his Wrestlemania win. If anything, it has been seriously downgraded. He also hasn't learned psychology worth a shit and isn't putting on great matches(what he was previously known for)

Essentially, think if Shawn Michaels post WM 12 had started having 2 star matches (when he was known for consistently putting on 3 or 4 star matches every night) and started dating a newly-turned face Sunny or Alundra Blayze. Then they made Shawn team up and have all his segments with Sunny/Blayze against Dianna Hart/Davey Boy. That's essentially what they've done

Not really a shock that people are throwing this shit right up


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

This is what known as "Fotc heat" and anyone can get this kind of heat once they become the top champion of the company.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

There's always been very little separating the two of them. Neither of them is any good on the mic, neither has much of a personality or charisma. Both are pushed so strongly because they're McMahon projects. Only difference is Seth does flippy shit.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

For me, it has nothing to do with being the FotC or that I turned on them. I never liked these two since the first day I saw them.

Rollins isn't at that level yet. He's not getting booed out of the building every week like Reign was at his rock bottom period.

But IMO, Rollins right now is even worse than Reigns as a wrestler.

It's crazy how Reigns improved himself in these 2-3 years. His matches are good enough, he cuts better promos than Rollins (he couldn't even stop stuttering and botching lines back in the days).

He has better looks than Rollins. He looks more like a top champion.

And I'm not a Reigns fan. I still don't like him. I've been bashing him for years but I just have to admit that he's much better now, and he's better than Rollins.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

He's pretty hated on here, probably in the top 5 most hated wrestlers I've seen on this forum since I joined. Which is ironic because in 2015 he was in the top 5 most loved wrestlers I've seen on this forum. 

They're turning on him though because he's been overexposed with the position he's currently in. He's not a great promo, not extremely charismatic and while good in the ring isn't good enough to bring performers worse than him up to his level. Rollins isn't an alpha dog that can carry the company, he's a beta dog at best (and a beta is being generous). He's meant to be near the top but never the top guy.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Mods are really out of control, people are straight up bullying Seth fans and it’s not cool.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

No. Roman doesn't bitch on his boys leaving him. For all the whack booking he gets his the genuine article. Forgetting the will banter his comments on mox exposed him.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Seth he is hated because he is consistently booked like a dweeb. roman is hated because he was booked inconsistently - they had him lose loads of big matches but at the same time clearly cared about him being the next Cena. they should have just had him "Brock Lesnar 2002" the whole roster as a heel.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

AverageJoe9 said:


> Serious question to Rollins fans i'm not trying to be a dick or a hater here, what is his character?
> 
> Corbin for all his flaws has a character of being a corporate ass-kisser (Rollins irl gimmick) and is a slimy weasel heel that
> 
> ...


He's the architect, the Kingslayer, the Beastslayer and Becky's GF! :rollins


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I am not a Seth fan but i*t’s hilarious having a bunch of basement dweeb dwellers spend all day shitting on him. You really have to be unemployed or have a sad life to just stay on her dissing Seth all day*.


I feel really sad for them. I hope all these miserable geeks can have a get together sometime with other retarded geeks just to know what human interaction is like.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*



Monterossa said:


> For me, it has nothing to do with being the FotC or that I turned on them. I never liked these two since the first day I saw them.
> 
> Rollins isn't at that level yet. He's not getting booed out of the building every week like Reign was at his rock bottom period.
> 
> ...


I think it's something most don't acknowledge. 

As terrible as Romans push has been, as forced as it has been and as badly botched as it has been Roman has grown as a Pro Wrestler. Rollins hasn't, if anything he's actually regressed.


----------



## BevellingRetorts (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

Fuck the fickle P.O.S on here, I still like the guy. (I also like Roman to add some context) 

He's said some dumb stuff, sure, but so has Roman. Also the reality of how fickle some fans really are on here really hit home for me when Cena cut that worked-shoot promo on Roman & everyone on here started kissing his ass.

The funny thing about all this is that Vince will see shit like this & only push him harder lmao.


----------



## J0nMoxley (May 27, 2019)

Roman still the guy, Vince just have Rollins in that spot temporarily, just in case Roman gets sick again(hope not).


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

I don't hate the guy by any means, his act is just getting old for me. The whole Twitter thing didn't help his cause either.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I feel really sad for them. I hope all these miserable geeks can have a get together sometime with other retarded geeks just to know what human interaction is like.


Don’t you think it’s odd that you are so angry about this and are taking it so personally? If the internet message board posts of a few geeks was ruining my life as it seems to be yours I would probably step away from the internet for awhile. Maybe even permanently. Those people are probably just trolling anyways and trying to get under people’s skin and you’ve more than played right into their hands.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

ClintDagger said:


> Don’t you think it’s odd that you are so angry about this and are taking it so personally? If the internet message board posts of a few geeks was ruining my life as it seems to be yours I would probably step away from the internet for awhile. Maybe even permanently. Those people are probably just trolling anyways and trying to get under people’s skin and you’ve more than played right into their hands.


Ya all need to chill the fuck down if you think that, I barely give a shit about wrestling anymore so let alone geeks on this forum :lmao :lmao

It's a good stress relief to insult a bunch of strangers online who are here for trolling. I try to understand the purpose of trolls and I really can't.. makes me question their worth in life.. I could use much simpler words but it would probably get me banned 

Also, I haven't really gotten into debates in a while so it's fun. It really is.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> I'm really surprised this thread isn't locked yet cos there is a lot of bullshit going down in here that usually doesn't fly with the mods. Have they given up on their jobs or what :lol Some of the shit people are saying is more suited to Rants.


If they lock it there are gonna be ton of Becky's Boyfriend threads instead, you sure want that? lol


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

*Re: Has Rollins become the new Reigns?*

To be hated you need to have people watching the show.
Fans are leaving in droves and I'm sure less fans now than back when Roman push began.
Both sucks and is rightfully hated.
Rollins isn't just hated as much be he is from Indies and do some flippy shit.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Mods are really out of control, people are straight up bullying Seth fans and it’s not cool.


Aw. Someone get this guy some tissues :crying:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Aw. Someone get this guy some tissues :crying:


Sure, what kind of tissue paper would you like?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

DammitC said:


> Sure, what kind of tissue paper would you like?


Well played, you got me there :laugh:


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Has Rollins ever made any of you laugh? I've been thinking about that lately. If you're not presented as a badass and you're expected to be the FOTC then you need a lot of charisma and some comedic timing. Even Cena at his corniest, who was usually more cringe than funny, amused me more than Rollins ever has. Austin had some hilarious moments and he was booked as a badass through and through. Rollins can't control his booking but it's rare that I felt like he carried a fun segment or turned shitty material into gold like many other talent have.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Becky took his lady balls.

His character is an embarrassment to men everywhere.

Shame on his fans for tolerating this BS, call a spade a spade and admit they're butchering your boy. His character is a cuck meme.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Has Rollins ever made any of you laugh? I've been thinking about that lately. If you're not presented as a badass and you're expected to be the FOTC then you need a lot of charisma and some comedic timing. Even Cena at his corniest, who was usually more cringe than funny, amused me more than Rollins ever has. Austin had some hilarious moments and he was booked as a badass through and through. Rollins can't control his booking but it's rare that I felt like he carried a fun segment or turned shitty material into gold like many other talent have.


 Nope. Has never been in a funny segment and certainly doesn't come across as a tough badass character. But hey, his workrate though...:mark:markfpalm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Has Rollins ever made any of you laugh? I've been thinking about that lately. If you're not presented as a badass and you're expected to be the FOTC then you need a lot of charisma and some comedic timing. Even Cena at his corniest, who was usually more cringe than funny, amused me more than Rollins ever has. Austin had some hilarious moments and he was booked as a badass through and through. Rollins can't control his booking but it's rare that I felt like he carried a fun segment or turned shitty material into gold like many other talent have.


Despite how his fanbase pretend he's an amazing overall talent, he's definitely not the sort of person who can turn chicken shit into chicken salad as Brock would say. He's never made something dumb into something fun, he's not that sort of wrestler. He's strictly flips and spots, and thats it.


----------

